# The TC Top 50+ Art Song List



## pjang23

Welcome to the *TC Top 50+ Art Song List!*

This is a continuation of a series of the TC Top Recommended Lists project (which the previous ones can all be seen here). General discussion of the project can be found in the TC Lists thread.

Here is a brief outline of the project:

- The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms.
- This process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music.
- These lists may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists.
*Note: These lists are not definitive or official by any means and please do not interpret them as such.*

Those of us who run this project understand and respect the fact that not all of us enjoy lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.

*Round 0 - Pre-Nomination Discussion*

Before the nomination rounds begin, let's first start with comments, questions, and suggestions. We would like everyone to contribute to this process as all of your opinions are valuable to the end result of this forum recommended list and it is also an effective way to gauge expected participation for the remainder of the project.

We must agree on the requirements for works to be nominated. Here are the proposed requirements:

- The work must primarily feature solo vocal parts and be written for concert performance.
- Any type accompaniment is allowed. 
- Arrangements by other composers are not allowed.
- Choral works, as well as other types of works included in the TC Choral Project (e.g. part-songs, madrigals, organa such as those by Pérotin, Hildegard's Ordo Virtutum, Gregorian chant) are not eligible. For reference, here is the final TC Choral List.
- Songs which set religious texts can be considered, though they should be primarily written for concert performance rather than for religious service.
- Works must not be categorized from a previous list in order to qualify.
- A general consensus shall determine any works that have ambiguity.

Please feel free to comment on these requirements as they are not set in stone. Also the length of the list is usually determined by the interest and participation of TC members. If we reach 50 works, and enough people wish to continue, we can extend the number past 50 (hence the "50+").

Suggestions for works can be found here, however the works on those lists must still meet the above requirements to be eligible. *If you are not sure if a work is eligible, it is best to ask now.*

*Voting Process*

To those new to the voting process, we normally do a two-step voting process and build up the list 10 works at a time. This allows people to continually review works as the project goes along instead of voting for everything in one shot.

First round is the nomination round where people can nominate up to 10 works. The top 10 works from the nomination round become the next 10 works on the list, though their final ordering is determined by the second round.

Second round is the voting round, where people vote for their five favorites of the top 10 works from the first round. This is so that all voters can have input in the final order.

The scoring method is as follows:

Nomination round:

The points are determined by the ranking of each work as it was initially nominated. 15 points for the work in first, 14 for second, 13 for third, and so on with the tenth work receiving 6. This method is to weigh in both the ranking and the number of times the work was nominated. So, a nominated work that appears first on three lists would beat out a work that is nominated tenth on 7 different lists.

Voting round:

The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.

Honorable Mentions:

At the end of the project, we also like to keep a list of honorable mentions containing every work that was nominated but didn't make the final list. Hence in the very last nomination round we give people 20 votes instead of 10 to collect more recommendations. Even if some of your works do not make the final list, your input is valued.

The first round should start in a couple of days once the qualifications are solidified and everyone has had enough time to listen and brainstorm their selections.

And finally, all participants are welcome to join! Please don't hesitate to ask questions and let the fun begin!  Big thanks to Trout, mmsbls, and Air for establishing the standard format.


----------



## pjang23

One criterion we need to decide on before we start is how to group songs.

Obviously, song cycles and collections should be nominated as a single unit. Some discretion could be used if the songs are typically considered a cycle or a collection (e.g. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge or Debussy: Fêtes Galantes)

However, for songs that are not considered part of a cycle or a collection, we could either *nominate songs individually* (e.g. Faure: Clair de Lune, Op.46 No.2) or *nominate songs by opus number* (e.g. Faure: Deux Mélodies, Op.46).

The former is more informative but more challenging, while the latter is simpler but less informative. If there is no preference, we will go with *individual nominations*.


----------



## Nereffid

Thanks for starting this, pjang.

As regards individual nominations, I think this is preferable to nominating by opus number. Your Fauré example is a good one - a quick look on ArkivMusic shows that Clair de Lune is much more often recorded than its companion in op.46, Les présents, and so, presumably, more popular and more worthy of inclusion in a Top 50.


----------



## Trout

I agree that songs should be nominated individually when they do not have a specific name as a set. For example, I suppose Strauss's _4 Lieder, op. 27_ should be split but not Schubert's _Winterreise_. However, I think there should be some exceptions since splitting may render some pieces insubstantial, such as Webern's _5 Canons, op. 16_ which altogether only lasts 3 minutes.

Anyway, thanks for moderating this one. So far, I have brainstormed a list of about 100 art songs or song cycles, of which I would like to listen or re-listen to at least half. Hopefully, I will be ready in a few days.


----------



## Guest

Hey pjang, just got back from work. I think we're pretty clear on the criteria for the chamber duos list that will run at the same time as this list, but I think I'll post a nearly-identical thread just as notice first and wait for people to listen up for a day or two before beginning round 1.

Will you be doing all rounds within the same thread?


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> I agree that songs should be nominated individually when they do not have a specific name as a set. For example, I suppose Strauss's _4 Lieder, op. 27_ should be split but not Schubert's _Winterreise_. However, I think there should be some exceptions since splitting may render some pieces insubstantial, such as Webern's _5 Canons, op. 16_ which altogether only lasts 3 minutes.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for moderating this one. So far, I have brainstormed a list of about 100 art songs or song cycles, of which I would like to listen or re-listen to at least half. Hopefully, I will be ready in a few days.


I guess for an extreme case like that, it should be okay. I'm happy to run this one. You could use a break from all the work you've done. :tiphat:



arcaneholocaust said:


> Hey pjang, just got back from work. I think we're pretty clear on the criteria for the chamber duos list that will run at the same time as this list, but I think I'll post a nearly-identical thread just as notice first and wait for people to listen up for a day or two before beginning round 1.
> 
> Will you be doing all rounds within the same thread?


Yeah, keep all rounds in the same thread. That way, you can see what other people voted for in the past and listen to it yourself.


----------



## Winterreisender

I suppose Dowland's four Bookes of Songes would be included as collections, or would they be better included as separate songs? In addition, I believe many of these songs are written for a small vocal ensemble rather than solo voice, e.g. the popular "Fine Knacks for Ladies." Would this be problematic?

And what about other Renaissance styles such as the madrigal or the chanson? Although these are generally written for vocal ensemble, they do strike me as belonging more to the secular "song" tradition than to the "choral music" tradition. But then again, it does seem somewhat random to compare these works with the "art" songs that developed in the Romantic period onwards.


----------



## Selby

This is a wonderful idea. The song cycle is one of my favorite genres. 
I do believe 50 will be too short. 100 seems like a necessary minimum.

Quick example, here is a list of 45 song cycles I could not imagine not being represented on the list:

Barber, Samuel – Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
Berio, Luciano – Folk Songs
Brahms, Johannes – Vier ernste Gesänge, Op. 21
Britten, Benjamin – Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op. 31
Canteloue, Marie-Joseph – Chants d’Auverne
Copland, Aaron – Eight Poems of Emily Dickenson
Dennehy, Donnacha – That the Night Come
Elgar, Edgar – Sea Pictures, Op. 37
Falla, Manuel de – Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
Falla, Manuel de – 7 Canciones populares españolas
Fauré, Gabriel – La Bonne Chanson, Op. 61
Fauré, Gabriel – Chanson de Mélisande, Op. posth.
Ginastera, Alberto – String Quartet No. 3, Op. 40
Golijov, Osvaldo – Ayre
Hovhaness, Alan – Cantata for Voice, Horn, and String Orchestra, Op. 19, "Angelic Song"
Harbison, John – Mirabai Songs
Koechlin, Charles – 4 Poemes d'Edmond Haraucourt, Op. 7
Koechlin, Charles – Poemes d'automne, Op. 13
Lang, David – Death Speaks
Lieberson, Peter – Neruda Songs
Lieberson, Peter – Rilke Songs
Messiaen, Olivier – Poèmes pour mi 
Messiaen, Olivier – Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine
Mahler, Gustav – Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler, Gustav – Das klagende Lied
Mahler, Gustav – Rückert Lieder
Mahler, Gustav – Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Mahler, Gustav – Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Polomo, Lorenzo – Cantos del alma
Polomo, Lorenzo – Mi jardín solitario
Ravel, Maurice – Shéhérazade, M. 41
Ravel, Maurice – Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, M. 64
Satie, Erik – Trois melodies
Schönberg, Arnold – Gurrelieder
Schubert, Franz – Die schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Schubert, Franz – Winterreise, D. 911
Schubert, Franz – Schwanengesang, D. 957
Shostakovich, Dmitri – Seven Romances on Verses by Alexander Blok, Op. 127
Strauss, Richard – Vier letzte Lieder
Szymanowski, Karol – Songs of a Fairy-tale Princess, Op. 31
Szymanowski, Karol – Long Songs of Hafiz, Op. 26
Vaughan Williams, Ralph – 5 English Folksongs
Vaughan Williams, Ralph – On Wenlock Edge
Vaughan Williams, Ralph – Five Mystical Songs
Wagner, Richard – Wesendonck-Lieder, WWV 91


----------



## Winterreisender

The trouble is that many of the best songs by Schubert, Brahms and Grieg are stand alone pieces and would probably miss out on the top spots, being overlooked by longer cycles, despite being pinnacles of the genre. I wonder if this distinction between cycle and individual song could somehow be represented by having two lists, perhaps. Otherwise I see no real value in saying Winterreise is more recommended than An die Musik, as you are comparing one song against 24!


----------



## Selby

I imagine many stand alone songs will rate highly. 

For example I see Schubert's Der Erlkönig, D. 328 in the top 25


----------



## Guest

Mitchell said:


> This is a wonderful idea. The song cycle is one of my favorite genres.
> I do believe 50 will be too short. 100 seems like a necessary minimum.
> 
> Quick example, here is a list of 45 song cycles I could not imagine not being represented on the list:
> 
> Barber, Samuel - Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
> Berio, Luciano - Folk Songs
> Brahms, Johannes - Vier ernste Gesänge, Op. 21
> Britten, Benjamin - Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op. 31
> Canteloue, Marie-Joseph - Chants d'Auverne
> Copland, Aaron - Eight Poems of Emily Dickenson
> Dennehy, Donnacha - That the Night Come
> Elgar, Edgar - Sea Pictures, Op. 37
> Falla, Manuel de - Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
> Falla, Manuel de - 7 Canciones populares españolas
> Fauré, Gabriel - La Bonne Chanson, Op. 61
> Fauré, Gabriel - Chanson de Mélisande, Op. posth.
> *Ginastera, Alberto - String Quartet No. 3, Op. 40*
> Golijov, Osvaldo - Ayre
> Hovhaness, Alan - Cantata for Voice, Horn, and String Orchestra, Op. 19, "Angelic Song"
> Harbison, John - Mirabai Songs
> Koechlin, Charles - 4 Poemes d'Edmond Haraucourt, Op. 7
> Koechlin, Charles - Poemes d'automne, Op. 13
> Lang, David - Death Speaks
> Lieberson, Peter - Neruda Songs
> Lieberson, Peter - Rilke Songs
> Messiaen, Olivier - Poèmes pour mi
> *Messiaen, Olivier - Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine*
> Mahler, Gustav - Das Lied von der Erde
> Mahler, Gustav - Das klagende Lied
> Mahler, Gustav - Rückert Lieder
> Mahler, Gustav - Des Knaben Wunderhorn
> Mahler, Gustav - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
> Polomo, Lorenzo - Cantos del alma
> Polomo, Lorenzo - Mi jardín solitario
> Ravel, Maurice - Shéhérazade, M. 41
> Ravel, Maurice - Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, M. 64
> Satie, Erik - Trois melodies
> *Schönberg, Arnold - Gurrelieder*
> Schubert, Franz - Die schöne Müllerin, D. 795
> Schubert, Franz - Winterreise, D. 911
> Schubert, Franz - Schwanengesang, D. 957
> Shostakovich, Dmitri - Seven Romances on Verses by Alexander Blok, Op. 127
> Strauss, Richard - Vier letzte Lieder
> Szymanowski, Karol - Songs of a Fairy-tale Princess, Op. 31
> Szymanowski, Karol - Long Songs of Hafiz, Op. 26
> Vaughan Williams, Ralph - 5 English Folksongs
> Vaughan Williams, Ralph - On Wenlock Edge
> Vaughan Williams, Ralph - Five Mystical Songs
> Wagner, Richard - Wesendonck-Lieder, WWV 91


I don't know all of these, so maybe there's more issues, but I believe Gurrelieder is an oratorio (thus belonging in the other list). The Messiaen also definitely has a chorus, and I think the Ginastera is questionable since there are purely instrumental movements within it. I figure it would be like the Schoenberg 2, which made it into the string quartet list. Ginastera was not so lucky.


----------



## Selby

arcaneholocaust said:


> I don't know all of these, so maybe there's more issues, but I believe Gurrelieder is an oratorio (thus belonging in the other list). The Messiaen also definitely has a chorus, and I think the Ginastera is questionable since there are purely instrumental movements within it. I figure it would be like the Schoenberg 2, which made it into the string quartet list. Ginastera was not so lucky.


I can agree with your points on all counts.


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> I don't know all of these, so maybe there's more issues, but I believe Gurrelieder is an oratorio (thus belonging in the other list). The Messiaen also definitely has a chorus, and I think the Ginastera is questionable since there are purely instrumental movements within it. I figure it would be like the Schoenberg 2, which made it into the string quartet list. Ginastera was not so lucky.


The Messiaen isn't applicable because it's a choral work (there are only two short parts where a soloist sings for a few bars), and I agree with you on the other two. On the other hand, I think that this is performed often enough by itself to merit inclusion if people want it:


----------



## Selby

Mahlerian said:


> The Messiaen isn't applicable because it's a choral work (there are only two short parts where a soloist sings for a few bars), and I agree with you on the other two. On the other hand, I think that this is performed often enough by itself to merit inclusion if people want it:


Agreed again (and other words to make this post 15).


----------



## pjang23

Winterreisender said:


> I suppose Dowland's four Bookes of Songes would be included as collections, or would they be better included as separate songs? In addition, I believe many of these songs are written for a small vocal ensemble rather than solo voice, e.g. the popular "Fine Knacks for Ladies." Would this be problematic?
> 
> And what about other Renaissance styles such as the madrigal or the chanson? Although these are generally written for vocal ensemble, they do strike me as belonging more to the secular "song" tradition than to the "choral music" tradition. But then again, it does seem somewhat random to compare these works with the "art" songs that developed in the Romantic period onwards.


The Dowland Books of Songes will be included as collections (separated by book), and were left out of the choral project to be part of the art song project.

As for chansons and madrigals, in the choral project, we basically used some discretion and judgement to split vocal works more in the "choral vein" from the works more in the "song vein". We included madrigals in the choral project but excluded chansons. Do you have any works in mind which may be ambiguous?

I don't think chansons are typically considered part of the "art song" tradition, but we have two solutions:

1. Expand this list from "art songs" to just "songs" and include Medieval/Renaissance chansons and secular songs.
2. Do a separate list for these kinds of works

I'm leaning towards #1 because I'm not sure if we would have enough participants to do #2. What do you guys think?



Winterreisender said:


> The trouble is that many of the best songs by Schubert, Brahms and Grieg are stand alone pieces and would probably miss out on the top spots, being overlooked by longer cycles, despite being pinnacles of the genre. I wonder if this distinction between cycle and individual song could somehow be represented by having two lists, perhaps. Otherwise I see no real value in saying Winterreise is more recommended than An die Musik, as you are comparing one song against 24!


I'm thinking that if the list is long enough, we'll cover both areas pretty well. I'm pretty sure this project will go to at least 100, though it's a matter of having enough participation. In that case, scoring in the top 50 is still pretty respectable.


----------



## Guest

I would go with number 1. No reason to exclude chansons, etc.


----------



## Selby

If you are including singular songs, thinking Bach, Faure, Schubert in particular, this list needs to be more like 250.

Which I'm all about


----------



## Guest

Lists don't need to include every great thing, mitch  I mean, yeah, the symphonies/quartets/etc lists could've been longer but I think they're most useful as they are.


----------



## pjang23

Well, if we don't manage to reach that far, we will still record all nominated works in the honorable mentions.


----------



## PetrB

Lucas Foss ~ Time Cycle, for soprano and orchestra (in the original full orchestral version [there is a later reduced chamber setting])

Edgard Varèse ~ Offrandres

Lucas Foss ~ Song of Songs

Francis Poulenc ~ Le bal masqué


----------



## pjang23

*Round 1 Nominations*
(Positions 1-10)

Welcome to the TC Top 50+ Recommended Art Songs project! Please feel free to join in and I hope you enjoy the process. Remember that if you have any concerns, don't hesitate to send me a PM, and I'll be happy to address it. Thank you for participating!

*Nominate your top 10 art songs in order of preference.*

Please nominate songs individually (e.g. Op.1 No.3) unless they are part of a song cycle or collection. An exception can be made in an extreme case such as Webern's 5 Canons, op. 16 which altogether only lasts 3 minutes.

The final criteria are as follows:
- The work must primarily feature solo vocal parts and be written for concert performance.
- Any type accompaniment is allowed. 
- Arrangements by other composers are not allowed.
- Choral works, as well as other types of works included in the TC Choral Project (e.g. part-songs, madrigals, organa such as those by Pérotin, Hildegard's Ordo Virtutum, Gregorian chant) are not eligible. For reference, here is the final TC Choral List.
- Songs which set religious texts can be considered, though they should be primarily written for concert performance rather than for religious service.
- Medieval/Renaissance chansons and secular songs are included.
- Works must not be categorized from a previous list in order to qualify.
- A general consensus shall determine any works that have ambiguity.

Since this is the first round, this round will close in *84 hours* to give people more time to brainstorm and listen. Rounds afterwards will be 48 hours long. If you need more time, please let me know.


----------



## pjang23

As for my vote,
1. Schubert: Winterreise D911
2. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
3. Schumann: Dichterliebe Op.48
4. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody Op.53
8. Schubert: Erlkönig D328
9. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge Op.121
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder


----------



## Guest

I am quite sure my top 4 will be identical. More at 11!


----------



## Art Rock

1. Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
2. Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
3. Schubert - Winterreise
4. Mahler - Rueckert Lieder
5. Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
6. Mahler - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
7. Strauss - Vier letzte Lieder
8. Ravel - Sheherazade
9. Strauss - Morgen (op27.4)... or complete op27 if preferred
10. Silvestrov - Silent songs


----------



## Winterreisender

I'm worried my list will look more like Schubert's greatest hits, but here it is:

1. Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911
2. Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D. 795
3. Schubert: An die Musik, D. 547
4. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957
5. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
6. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op. 48
7. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
8. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op. 67 
9. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24
10. Berlioz: Les nuits d'été, Op. 7


----------



## Art Rock

Winterreisender said:


> I'm worried my list will look more like Schubert's greatest hits, but here it is:
> 
> 1. Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911
> 2. Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D. 795
> 3. Schubert: An die Musik, D. 547
> 4. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957
> 5. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
> 6. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op. 48
> 7. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
> 8. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op. 67
> 9. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24
> 10. Berlioz: Les nuits d'été, Op. 7


Fixed it for you. Sould be clear, but still.


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
2. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
3. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D 776
4. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
5. Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D 795
6. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D 714
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
9. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder
10. Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op.18


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Mahler Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert Winterreise
3. Mahler Kindtotenlieder
4. Mahler Revelge
5. Schumann Dichterliebe
6. Schoenberg Pierrot lunaire
7. Beethoven An die ferne geliebte
8. Strauss Vier Letzte Lieder
9. Messiaen Harawi
10. Ravel Chansons madécasses

I promise that coming rounds won't be quite so one-sidedly Austro-Germanic!


----------



## Selby

1. Mahler, Gustav – Das Lied von der Erde
2. Polomo, Lorenzo – Cantos del alma
3. Mahler, Gustav – Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
4. Dennehy, Donnacha – That the Night Come
5. Falla, Manuel de – 7 Canciones populares españolas
6. Barber, Samuel – Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
7. Lang, David – Death Speaks
8. Lieberson, Peter – Neruda Songs
9. Messiaen, Olivier – Poèmes pour mi 
10. Schubert, Franz – Der Erlkönig, D. 328


----------



## pjang23

Mahlerian said:


> 4. Mahler Revelge
> 
> I promise that coming rounds won't be quite so one-sidedly Austro-Germanic!


I'll take this to be a vote for Des Knaben Wunderhorn. And yeah I wish I could have found room for Faure and Debussy!


----------



## Guest

Haven't really listened to it much, but I wasn't aware that that Barber work was considered song. Or do pretty much any works for orchestra and a text by solo voice count? (For instance, Luonnotar?)


----------



## Guest

1. Schubert - Winterreise, D. 911
2. Schumann - Dichterliebe, Op. 48
3. Mahler - Das Lied Von Der Erde
4. Strauss, R. - Vier Letzte Lieder
5. Ravel - Shéhérazade
6. Brahms - Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op. 121
7. Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
8. Berg - Altenberg Lieder, Op. 4
9. Britten - Serenade For Tenor, Horn And Strings, Op. 31
10. Schubert - Erlkönig, D. 328

That should do for now.



EDIT: Woops, hope you didn't already record that, pjang. Somehow I forgot Brahms.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Schubert - Wintereisse
Mahler - Songs of a Wayfarer
Mahler - Ruckert Lieder
Schubert - Die Schone Mullerin
Debussy - Trois Chansons de Bilitis
Rachmaninov - Vocalise
Strauss - Four Last Songs
Mahler Kindertotenlieder 
Vaughan Williams - On Wenlock Edge
Brahms - Zigeunerlieder


----------



## clara s

Classical songs are my true weakness in music

The german austrians are top, but you can find real diamonds in other nationalities as well



I could not choose easily, but these have a strong positive effect on my ears and emotions


1. Ruckert Lieder Gustav Mahler

2. Solveig songs Edvard Grieg

3. 5 Poemes de Baudelaire Claude Debussy

4. Dichterliebe Robert Schumann

5. Adelaide L. van Beethoven

6. Heidenroslein Fr. Schubert

7. Lieder de Mignon Robert Schumann

8. Sechs Lieder aus "Jucunde" Clara Schumann

9. Die schone Mullerin Fr. Schubert

10. In jener letzten der nachte Anton Bruckner (with male voice as was originally written)


and out of contest a very beautiful song from the Merry widow

Vilja Lied of Franz Lehar


----------



## PetrB

Witold Lutosławski ~ Chantefleurs et chantefables 
...for soprano and orchestra, poetry of French surrealist poet, Robert Desnos




Witold Lutosławski, Chantefleurs et Chantefables


----------



## Guest

Come now, PetrB, we both know you want to submit some nominations.


----------



## clara s

Baudelaire versus Desnos?

or les illuminations de Arthur Rimbaud (music of Britten)?


french poetry at its best


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> Come now, PetrB, we both know you want to submit some nominations.


Mitchell's extensive list has most of what, off the top of my head, I wanted to put up for consideration / listing.

Clara S. got around to the overlooked *Britten Illuminations,* which I think is a must for a complete list, and I've added several I have not seen in two other entries I've made prior this.

adding here... if not yet listed -- I think a major oversight -- 
*Berlioz ~ Les nuits d'été*...
one of _the_ granddaddies / "mother of them all" of them all when it comes to the song cycle, and imo, a masterpiece.

P.s. I believe *George Crumb's Voices of Ancient Children* has been already mentioned, but if not.... 


ADDADD:

Modest Mussorgsky:
The nursery
Songs and Dances of Death


----------



## Guest

You have to order them to get them considered. You know this, and I know you know this.


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> You have to order them to get them considered. You know this, and I know you know this.


Then I hope it is plain enough that I'm leaving the teddibly critical factor of ordering the pieces I have submitted to those who care, because I see absolutely no real point in it.... because the pieces are good enough to be in, at all, or they're not.

P.s. the only valuable ordering I would advocate is one listing -- first -- by chronological order, the second simply alphabetical by composer's last names.


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> Haven't really listened to it much, but I wasn't aware that that Barber work was considered song. Or do pretty much any works for orchestra and a text by solo voice count? (For instance, Luonnotar?)


Yup, the Barber song is eligible (and one of my favorites ). Orchestral works with solo voice count as long as the solo vocal part plays a principal role throughout. Luonnotar counts for this project. (A bit tricky, since it is classified as both an orchestral song and a tone poem.)



arcaneholocaust said:


> EDIT: Woops, hope you didn't already record that, pjang. Somehow I forgot Brahms.


Don't worry, I'll remember to do a final check for edits.


----------



## Trout

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
3. Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder
4. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
5. Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48
6. Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911
7. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
8. Hahn: À Chloris
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
10. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen


----------



## Guest

I'm really feeling more and more that the distinction between individual songs and opus numbers should just be a judgement call. There is too much of a grey area for me, as a few Schubert opuses, the Faure you speak of, etc, will definitely have a standout tune, but, for instance, I generally listen to all of my Schoenberg lieder or Brahms lieder by opus number.


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> 5. Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" (is this eligible?)


Oy...that opens up a can of worms. We did leave it out of the choral project, but I don't think it should be in a song list. If we included it, then all other solo cantatas would be eligible too. I think we'll need to do a separate cantata list at some point instead.



arcaneholocaust said:


> I'm really feeling more and more that the distinction between individual songs and opus numbers should just be a judgement call. There is too much of a grey area for me, as a few Schubert opuses, the Faure you speak of, etc, will definitely have a standout tune, but, for instance, I generally listen to all of my Schoenberg lieder or Brahms lieder by opus number.


I'm inclined to stick with individual nominations to be consistent, and only grouping when songs are explicitly meant to be a unit. For opus numbers not explicitly called a cycle or collection, if you can show some evidence that the songs are normally performed as a single unit and the songs are explicitly interrelated, then I can let it pass. (I've let Brahms Zigeunerlieder pass for example.)


----------



## clara s

PetrB said:


> Then I hope it is plain enough that I'm leaving the teddibly critical factor of ordering the pieces I have submitted to those who care, because I see absolutely no real point in it.... because the pieces are good enough to be in, at all, or they're not.
> 
> P.s. the only valuable ordering I would advocate is one listing -- first -- by chronological order, the second simply alphabetical by composer's last names.


come on PetrB

do not spoil somebody's good mood to present a listing,

especially with the suggestions you have made and which made me explore new grounds in a subject I llike, the classical songs.

Am I allowed to modify my list, including some from PtrB songs, or not?

Instructions expected


----------



## pjang23

clara s said:


> come on PetrB
> 
> do not spoil somebody's good mood to present a listing,
> 
> especially with the suggestions you have made and which made me explore new grounds in a subject I llike, the classical songs.
> 
> Am I allowed to modify my list, including some from PtrB songs, or not?
> 
> Instructions expected


Haha, best not to egg him on. At least we can benefit from his input.

Yes, you may modify your list as you please. If you cannot edit your post, feel free to repost.


----------



## clara s

pjang23 said:


> Haha, best not to egg him on. At least we can benefit from his input.
> 
> Yes, you may modify your list as you please. If you cannot edit your post, feel free to repost.


thanks for the information although I had no intention to egg on.

of course you know better people here.

I will stick to my list

I wish more persons participated for your list, because it would be interesting to see various preferences in this kind.


----------



## Selby

clara s said:


> of course you know better people here.


Of course I realize that the poster's first language is probably not English; but this is pretty unintentionally funny.

There are no better people than PetrB. Period.


----------



## pjang23

clara s said:


> I wish more persons participated for your list, because it would be interesting to see various preferences in this kind.


Don't worry, I'm expecting a few other regulars to show up. There is still two days to go before this round closes.


----------



## clara s

pjang23 said:


> Don't worry, I'm expecting a few other regulars to show up. There is still two days to go before this round closes.


perfect........


----------



## clara s

Mitchell said:


> Of course I realize that the poster's first language is probably not English; but this is pretty unintentionally funny.
> 
> There are no better people than PetrB. Period.


Am I "the poster"?

if yes, I confirm that my first language is not english...

I suppose that punctuation would show the real meaning of my sentence...

"of course you know better, people here" (than me)

well Mr. Mitchell is quite late in my country and I probably have a difficulty with words.

There is respect for PetrB.

ps and I am not a poster. I am clara s


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> Am I "the poster"?
> 
> if yes, I confirm that my first language is not english...
> 
> I suppose that punctuation would show the real meaning of my sentence...
> 
> "of course you know better, people here" (than me)
> 
> well Mr. Mitchell is quite late in my country and I probably have a difficulty with words.
> 
> There is respect for PetrB.
> 
> ps and I am not a poster. I am clara s


Yes, she is clara s and a uniquely fine poster indeed! :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

clara s said:


> come on PetrB
> 
> do not spoil somebody's good mood to present a listing,
> 
> especially with the suggestions you have made and which made me explore new grounds in a subject I llike, the classical songs.
> 
> Am I allowed to modify my list, including some from PtrB songs, or not?
> 
> Instructions expected


I am as sincere in finding it impossible to rank by number as I find it impossible to vote on a Beethoven vs. Mozart poll, thinking any pieces which are worthwhile will be on the list, or not.

I wrote to the OP explaining this, and gave him my proxy to number them or place them as he sees fit. Thank you OP.

I do think such a list would be very good to have as both reference and to help people explore the rich repertoire which is art song.


----------



## PetrB

Mitchell said:


> Of course I realize that the poster's first language is probably not English; but this is pretty unintentionally funny.
> 
> There are no better people than PetrB. Period.


_Blow in my ear and I will follow you anywhere._

Thanks for your extreme over-rating. See? Either on the list or not... sometimes depending on what kind of day its been


----------



## hpowders

Mitchell said:


> Of course I realize that the poster's first language is probably not English; but this is pretty unintentionally funny.
> 
> There are no better people than PetrB. Period.


Many folks here are posting here using English as a second language.
Clara s does quite well in that regard, in my opinion.


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> Many folks here are posting here using English as a second language.
> Clara s does quite well in that regard, in my opinion.


Having acquired a second language myself, I fully realize how uncomfortable it would feel to put oneself among native speakers. I'm continually impressed by all of the non-native English speakers here. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Mitchell said:


> Of course I realize that the poster's first language is probably not English; but *this is pretty **unintentionally funny. *
> 
> There are no better people than PetrB. Period.


Pretty unintentionally funny translates to pretty intentionally insensitive, in my opinion.

I've enjoyed reading some of your posts. Please continue writing about the music.


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> Pretty unintentionally funny translates to pretty intentionally insensitive, in my opinion.


Naw... there are a number of English as second language posters here, each holding their own quite well, imo.

But that does not stop a native reader from once in a while getting another meaning from what is written, and maybe what kind of 'inadvertently funny' is meant.

That reaction is because those turns of phrase sometimes have an unexpected and disarming charm for the native English speaker. The reaction then, is a sweet smile -- laughed with or about, not _at._


----------



## clara s

PetrB said:


> I am sincere in finding it as impossible to rank by number as it is to vote in a Beethoven vs. Mozart poll, thinking any pieces which are worthwhile will be on the list, or not.
> 
> I wrote to the OP explaining this, and gave him my proxy to number them or place them as he sees fit. Thank you OP.
> 
> I do think such a list would be very good to have as both reference and to help people explore the rich repertoire which is art song.


thanks for this reply

you are so strange...


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Many folks here are posting here using English as a second language.
> Clara s does quite well in that regard, in my opinion.


shall I say

blow in my ear... etc? hahaha

thank you


----------



## hpowders

PetrB said:


> Naw... there are a number of ESL posters here, each holding their own quite well, imo.
> 
> But that does not stop a native reader from once in a while getting another meaning from what is written, and maybe it should be explained that meaning of 'funny.'
> 
> That reaction is because those turns of phrase sometimes have an unexpected and disarming charm. The reaction then, is a sweet smile -- laughed with or about, not _at._


The problem is some posters don't mind, but others may be more sensitive. How does one know? One could always PM the poster in private. Last I checked, the PM function was in tip-top shape. Why do this on a public forum?

So where's the Art Song that isn't going to bore me right out of my skull?


----------



## clara s

Mahlerian said:


> Having acquired a second language myself, I fully realize how uncomfortable it would feel to put oneself among native speakers. I'm continually impressed by all of the non-native English speakers here. :tiphat:


Gracias Mahlerian


----------



## PetrB

Che strano....

But who, if they knew of it, would not want to share this?
Claudio Monteverdi ~ Zefiro torna


----------



## pjang23

This is a reminder that the first round will close in *36 hours*.

Also, since some members have voiced concern over individual nominations, I will include a vote next round with three options to finalize it. The change of rule will not affect the results at this point in the game.
1. Nominate songs individually (status quo)
2. Allow nominations both individually or by opus number based on discretion and judgement
3. Nominate by opus number


----------



## Resurrexit

petrb said:


> adding here... If not yet listed -- i think a major oversight --
> *berlioz ~ les nuits d'été*...
> One of _the_ granddaddies / "mother of them all" of them all when it comes to the song cycle, and imo, a masterpiece.


yes yes yes!!!


----------



## Mahlerian

pjang23 said:


> This is a reminder that the first round will close in *36 hours*.
> 
> Also, since some members have voiced concern over individual nominations vs grouping by opus, I will include a vote next round with three options to finalize it. The change of rule will not affect the results at this point in the game.
> 1. Nominate songs individually (status quo)
> 2. Allow nominations both individually or by opus number based on discretion
> 3. Nominate by opus number


By the way, I'd like to comment that no matter which option is chosen, Mahler's Des Knaben Wunderhorn songs should be kept separate.

They are not a single opus, having been published separately. In fact, the song I nominated, Revelge, was originally published alongside Der Tambourg'sell and the Ruckert-Lieder as "Songs from Latter Days" (as opposed to those he wrote when he was younger). Furthermore, they are also not a cycle, and there was no intention on Mahler's part that they should all be performed together.


----------



## pjang23

Mahlerian said:


> By the way, I'd like to comment that no matter which option is chosen, Mahler's Des Knaben Wunderhorn songs should be kept separate.
> 
> They are not a single opus, having been published separately. In fact, the song I nominated, Revelge, was originally published alongside Der Tambourg'sell and the Ruckert-Lieder as "Songs from Latter Days" (as opposed to those he wrote when he was younger). Furthermore, they are also not a cycle, and there was no intention on Mahler's part that they should all be performed together.


Sounds good. Thanks for the input


----------



## Guest

While Maestro Mahlerian is here, I should ask - does Urlicht count or should that stay with the second symphony?


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> While Maestro Mahlerian is here, I should ask - does Urlicht count or should that stay with the second symphony?


It was originally written separately (I think the chronology here is a little unclear, though), and was and is often performed separately in both its piano and orchestral forms. It, "Das Himmlische Leben", and "Es Sungen Drei Engel" are of course all acceptable on their own (although the stand-alone version of the last is a little different without the choirs and such).


----------



## Guest

Ok neato. Will probably be nominating Urlicht in future rounds then, once we get this top ten out of the way  Revelge is ultra-neat too, ofc.

Edit: The Des Knaben Wunderhorn is actually the only Mahler I've seen live thus far. My friend and I were thinking about going to Mahler 4 last year, but we never got organized.


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> The Des Knaben Wunderhorn is actually the only Mahler I've seen live thus far. My friend and I were thinking about going to Mahler 4 last year, but we never got organized.


Be sure to do so, especially if there is a great Mahler conductor involved. The quality of performances can vary pretty widely, but any of the symphonies is a great experience live under a top-notch conductor who knows and understands the score well.


----------



## Guest

I don't really know if Jaap Van Zweden of the Dallas Symphony Orchestra is good or bad (sounds good to me, but I'm just not that discerning in a live setting), but I get the feeling from 1) various program notes and 2) his solemn pause at the end of the Wunderhorn songs, that he thinks himself a Mahlerian.


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> The problem is some posters don't mind, but others may be more sensitive. How does one know? One could always PM the poster in private. Last I checked, the PM function was in tip-top shape. Why do this on a public forum?
> 
> So where's the Art Song that isn't going to bore me right out of my skull?


Charles Ives ~ Tom Sails Away
Debussy ~ Scaramouche et Pulcinella
Schubert ~ der jüngling an der quelle


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> I don't really know if Jaap Van Zweden of the Dallas Symphony Orchestra is good or bad (sounds good to me, but I'm just not that discerning in a live setting), but I get the feeling from 1) various program notes and 2) his solemn pause at the end of the Wunderhorn songs, that he thinks himself a Mahlerian.


Maestro van Zweden, I'm pretty sure, thinks of himself as a musician and conductor


----------



## Guest

I just noticed they have the next season up online. Near the opening of the season he'll be doing Mahler 9 and near the end, Mahler 3. Will have to at least try to catch the 9.


----------



## Selby

Dear Art Song thread contributers,

It was brought to my attention that a post I made was interpreted as insulting and/or condescending towards clara s. Since I believe public slights require public apologies;

My apologies to clara s for using her language to tease her and PetrB. For what it's worth my post was intended as silly, not serious at all; it was definitely not intended to be mean or insulting.

It was absolutely not intended to deject non-native English speakers.

well wishes,

Mitchell


----------



## tdc

Just listing favorites here, I know I'm omitting some of the very best.

1. Mahler - Das Lied Von Der Erde
2. Ravel - Shéhérazade
3. Vaughan Williams - On Wenlock Edge
4. Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
5. Strauss, R. - Vier Letzte Lieder
6. Ravel - Chansons madécasses
7. Berlioz - Les nuits d'été
8. Ravel – Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, M. 64
9. Ravel - Histoires naturelles
10. Ravel - Cinq melodies populaires grecques


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> I don't know all of these, so maybe there's more issues, but I believe Gurrelieder is an oratorio (thus belonging in the other list). The Messiaen also definitely has a chorus, and I think the Ginastera is questionable since there are purely instrumental movements within it. I figure it would be like the Schoenberg 2, which made it into the string quartet list. Ginastera was not so lucky.


The Messiaen is a _unison chorus_... a debate about whether that qualifies or is ambiguous then arises


----------



## PetrB

Stravinsky ~ Three Japanese Lyrics

Schubert ~ Der Hirt auf dem Felsen


----------



## Guest

Hey pjang, how were ties broken in these things in the past...my current records have a tie between #10/#11...which would be awkward moving into the voting round.


----------



## pjang23

Include all 11 in the voting round, and the last work automatically qualifies for the next (11-20) voting round


----------



## Guest

Yeah, figured. But what if there's a tie in the voting round? Say between, idk, 7 and 8?


----------



## pjang23

Include a tiebreak vote in the next nomination round


----------



## clara s

PetrB said:


> Che strano....
> 
> But who, if they knew of it, would not want to share this?
> Claudio Monteverdi ~ Zefiro torna


strano, ma di buon gusto hahaha

wow

"Zefiro torna e di soavi accenti..."

Claudio Monteverdi with libretto by the poet Ottavio Rinuccini

la stagione aurea del madrigale italiano

An ode to Zephyr, the God of the fine west wind

perfect, especially with the two soprano voices


----------



## clara s

To Mitchell

thank you for your post

there is no need for any apology

Let's move on to create a strong art song list, since you have an excellent taste in Lied

and classical songs in general.


regards


----------



## science

I hope I'm in time: 

1. Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
2. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde,
3. Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D 795 
4. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings
5. Brahms: 4 ernste Gesänge, op. 121
6. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, op. 42 
7. Strauss: 4 letzte Lieder 
8. Mahler: 4 Rückert Lieder 
9. Barber: Knoxville Summer of 1915
10. Brahms: Alto rhapsody


----------



## Guest

You are in time! The first round for both lists was set to be 84 hours instead of 48 hours, so everyone has roughly 6 more hours to submit lists.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I am also listing favourites, and being relatively new to _serious_ art song listening, there's much repertoire I've never covered.

So:

1. R. Strauss - Vier Letzte Lieder
2. Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
3. Schubert - Winterreise, D. 911
4. Wolf - Möricke Lieder
5. Sibelius - Seven songs, Op. 17 (if a single song is preferred, then Op. 17/2 Sov in! (Slumber)) 
6. Mahler - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
7. Berg - Sieben frühe Lieder
8. Delius - The Nightingale (from 5 songs from the Norwegian)
9. Mahler - Ablösung im Sommer (from Lieder and Gesänge Vol. 3)
10. Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op. 79

Mmm. Didn't get Poulenc, Elgar or Hindemith (favourites, all) in - the allure of Gustav Mahler was too great.


----------



## clara s

a caress in the ear

could this song, belong to those, that can be nominated for the art song list?


----------



## pjang23

clara s said:


> a caress in the ear
> 
> could this song, belong to those, that can be nominated for the art song list?


Sorry, but I don't think that's normally considered classical.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canzone_Napoletana

Thanks for that though. Can't get enough of Pavarotti


----------



## pjang23

*Voting for Positions 1-10*

Thank you all for voting in the first round! 13 Talk Classical members nominated an impressive total of 60 works. For those of you that missed out, don't worry, you can join in at any time in the project!

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 1-10 on our list.

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (144 pts, 10 votes)
Schubert: Winterreise, D911 (140 pts, 10 votes)
Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder (105 pts, 10 votes)
Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48 (71 pts, 6 votes)
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795 (68 pts, 6 votes)
Mahler: Rückertlieder (66 pts, 6 votes)
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (64 pts, 6 votes)
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (62 pts, 6 votes)
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24 (49 pts, 5 votes)
Ravel: Shéhérazade (33 pts, 3 votes)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

Also, to settle the grouping issue for songs not in cycles or collections, please vote for one of the following choices:
1. Nominate songs individually (status quo)
2. Allow nominations both individually or by opus number based on discretion and judgement
3. Nominate by opus number

This round will end in 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

1. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
2. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
3. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
4. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin

I still stand by rule #1.


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to thank you for undertaking this portion of our TC list continuation, good sir.

I will stick with rule #1, I suppose. I just don't have enough experience yet to distinguish much between a lot of non-cycle lieder that I like (Schoenberg being the main example that comes to mind)

1. Schubert - Winterreise
2. Schumann - Dichterliebe
3. Mahler - Das Lied Von Der Erde
4. Strauss - Vier Letzte Lieder
5. Ravel - Scheherazade


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Don't worry, I'm expecting a few other regulars to show up. There is still two days to go before this round closes.

How many "regulars" listen to lieder/mélodie/chanson/romances/art songs... or even vocal music as a whole on something approaching a regular basis? Four Mahler cycles in the top 10 nominations but not Berlioz' _Les Nuits d'ete_, and barely any mention of _An Die Ferne Geliebte_ (Beethoven), Wolf, Debussy, Faure, Hahn, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff...?


----------



## Guest

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Don't worry, I'm expecting a few other regulars to show up. There is still two days to go before this round closes.
> 
> How many "regulars" listen to lieder/mélodie/chanson/romances/art songs... or even vocal music as a whole on something approaching a regular basis? Four Mahler cycles in the top 10 nominations but not Berlioz' _Les Nuits d'ete_, and barely any mention of _An Die Ferne Geliebte_ (Beethoven), Wolf, Debussy, Faure, Hahn, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff...?


I see no problem with it. It's hardly any different than the amount of Beethoven in the first 10 picks in the top symphonies. This is only the first round. Stick around instead of complaining  I'm sure most if not all of those composers will find a place in the next few rounds.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I think I'll stick with my own personal "list" of the "greatest" lieder/art songs... although I might check in from time to time to see if anyone nominates something unexpected and interesting.


----------



## Guest

So, would you deny that the TC Top 150 Symphonies list is useful based on the fact that, just like here, 6 composers are represented in the top 10, instead of 10 composers?


----------



## tdc

1) Mahler DLVDE
2) Ravel
3) Barber
4) Strauss
5) Schumann


----------



## science

I want to explicitly not vote rather than to have my silence counted as support for #1. 

In other business: 

1. Schubert: Winterreise, D911 (140 pts, 10 votes)
2. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795 (68 pts, 6 votes)
3. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24 (49 pts, 5 votes)
4. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder (105 pts, 10 votes)
5. Mahler: Rückertlieder (66 pts, 6 votes)

@SLGO - You know we were only allowed to vote for 10 this round, right? We'll get to Wolf, Grieg, Mussorgsky, Fauré, Debussy...


----------



## Art Rock

1. Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
2. Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
3. Schubert - Winterreise
4. Mahler - Rueckert Lieder
5. Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915


----------



## PetrB

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Don't worry, I'm expecting a few other regulars to show up. There is still two days to go before this round closes.
> 
> How many "regulars" listen to lieder/mélodie/chanson/romances/art songs... or even vocal music as a whole on something approaching a regular basis? Four Mahler cycles in the top 10 nominations but not Berlioz' _Les Nuits d'ete_, and barely any mention of _An Die Ferne Geliebte_ (Beethoven), Wolf, Debussy, Faure, Hahn, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff...?


Yes, what a shocker, (where _is_ Berlioz' _Les Nuits d'ete_, indeed  So it is the usual, the most commonly known by a group who are that small group who do know the wider range and greater breadth of the rep.

So, tops of the the already popular classical rep, ala Classic FM, and short of that, even (as in, where _is_ Berlioz' _Les Nuits d'ete?_)

Barely a good list for reference or educational purposes.


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> So, would you deny that the TC Top 150 Symphonies list is useful based on the fact that, just like here, 6 composers are represented in the top 10, instead of 10 composers?


It is only very slightly useful, while one could hope that a list on TC would at least equal so many of the lists readily available through books, music magazines, etc. So it is 'most basic beginner useful,' -- another demonstration that people who do not have a replete knowledge of the genre who like to believe they can somehow be informative and influential when they are not being particularly either -- and that results in something less useful than many another list already floating around out there.

In brief, these lists end up being self-serving in being a sort of group exercise in self-congratulations.

It seems to me a better reference service on TC would simply be a list of those already made-up lists compiled by experts and pros in the field, and not left to an array of listeners with widely varied backgrounds.

There are some real gaps and imbalances on most of these various TC listeners recommend lists, this one is going to be no exception to that consistent end result / product from polls made here.


----------



## Nereffid

Keep calm and carry on.



1. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
2. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
3. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795 
4. Mahler: Rückertlieder
5. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Mahler Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert Winterreise
3. Schumann Dichterliebe
4. Mahler Kindertotenlieder
5. Barber Knoxville

I agree that some of the oversights so far in the list have been striking, but _this is only the top 10!_ It's going to keep going, and Berlioz will probably make it into the top 20.


----------



## Guest

Exactly. The fact that both threads have complaints about the top 10 is a little mindblowing to me. I agree about Berlioz, but the rejections of popular opinion in these threads sorta makes me think that folks like our dear PetrB wouldn't be happy with any list but a list of their very own favorites, and nothing else. And even then, Petr wouldn't be happy, as he has expressed to me his deep-seeded hatred of music ranking


----------



## pjang23

Agreed, you can only fit so much into 10 votes.


----------



## Resurrexit

I'm surprised at so much Mahler.  I never thought his lieder were so much better than Schubert, Schumann, Berlioz, Faure, Rachmaninoff, Wolf etc. Sad. Oh well.

1. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
2. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
5. Ravel: Shéhérazade


----------



## Guest

pjang23 said:


> Agreed, you can only fit so much into 10 votes.


You can only fit in 10 choices, to be exact 

I don't think I've actually heard any Rachmaninoff songs... I have his complete piano music, except for the stuff that involves voice...


----------



## clara s

A. *my votes *

also I vote for #1

1. Mahler: Rückertlieder 
2. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
3. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde 
4. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin 
5. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder

B. *FOR PETRB*

a protest here

thousand times to be left to arrays of listeners like me,
with suspect background, to participate in such lists,
(doing something creative and interesting),
than to dedicate precious time, writing about 
Rant on horrible music and composers 

and yes I like Debussy and Wolf, but they were unlucky here


----------



## Mahlerian

Oh right, I vote for #2.


----------



## Nereffid

Mahlerian said:


> Oh right, I vote for #2.


Oops, I forgot to vote for this too. I also go with #2.


----------



## Art Rock

Vote #2 please.


----------



## science

Basically, anything that might aid a newcomer to classical music is going to make some people unhappy. We're all supposed to know everything already, through various sources that are supposed to have been out there forever. One is to be born omniscient, or know how to fake it convincingly.

And furthermore, classical music must be taken so seriously that if someone has a bit of fun - including not only various rankings, games, whatever, but also discussion of overrated and underrated without numerical specificity, desert-island-style discussions, and recommendations of any sort - they and their immediate families ought to be excommunicated, broken on the wheel, drawn and quartered, disemboweled, burned, and buried in unhallowed ground. That would begin to teach them.


----------



## Selby

1.	Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2.	Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
3.	Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24 
4.	Ravel: Shéhérazade
5.	Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder


----------



## PetrB

clara s said:


> A. *my votes *
> 
> also I vote for #1
> 
> 1. Mahler: Rückertlieder
> 2. Schumann: Dichterliebe
> 3. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
> 4. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
> 5. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
> 
> B. *FOR PETRB*
> 
> a protest here
> 
> thousand times to be left to arrays of listeners like me,
> with suspect background, to participate in such lists,
> (doing something creative and interesting),
> than to dedicate precious time, writing about
> Rant on horrible music and composers
> 
> and yes I like Debussy and Wolf, but they were unlucky here


nothing suspect here, no suspects here. 
The other thread you mentioned is now more a source of comedy than anything else


----------



## Guest

Yeah, umm, I change my vote to #2 because #1 works well for now, but I realize it will probably get awkward later in the list for me.


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> Yeah, umm, I change my vote to #2 because #1 works well for now, but I realize it will probably get awkward later in the list for me.


Ah okay, there's actually quite a bit of support for #2. I'll remove the "default vote" to #1 then and PM the people who haven't voted.


----------



## Guest

It's just that, once Erlkonig, An Die Musik, Vocalise, or your Clair De Lune are out...how many of the lesser-known composers have individual songs that you come back to way more frequently than their respective full opus numbers?


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> It's just that, once Erlkonig, An Die Musik, Vocalise, or your Clair De Lune are out...how many of the lesser-known composers have individual songs that you come back to way more frequently than their respective full opus numbers?


Well, this does not affect Schubert much, but to think of a few singles, Schumann 74/4, Faure 7/1, Brahms 105/1, 86/2, Strauss 27/4, 41/1. I agree it gets very difficult past some point.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

It is only very slightly useful, while one could hope that a list on TC would at least equal so many of the lists readily available through books, music magazines, etc. So it is 'most basic beginner useful,' -- another demonstration that people who do not have a replete knowledge of the genre who like to believe they can somehow be informative and influential when they are not being particularly either -- and that results in something less useful than many another list already floating around out there.

In brief, these lists end up being self-serving in being a sort of group exercise in self-congratulations.

It seems to me a better reference service on TC would simply be a list of those already made-up lists compiled by experts and pros in the field, and not left to an array of listeners with widely varied backgrounds.

There are some real gaps and imbalances on most of these various TC listeners recommend lists, this one is going to be no exception to that consistent end result / product from polls made here.

The problem with this Petr, is that it smacks of "elitism" when everyone wants to believe that all opinions are of equal merit when it comes to judging art. Thus we should be able to just grab a couple dozen individuals off the street and they will be able to compile a list of the "100 greatest works of music", the "100 greatest paintings", the "100 greatest writers" and these will undoubtedly be of the utmost use for the beginner... in spite of the fact that in this age of internet technology this same beginner might easily find any number of such lists compiled by individuals who might have at least a real claim to a depth of experience and knowledge of the topics at hand... if not a degree of expertise and professionalism.


----------



## Winterreisender

The top 10 isn't hugely to my taste as I'm not generally a fan of the late Romantic "art song," so I vote for the following:

1. Schubert - Winterreise
2. Schubert - Die schöne Müllerin
3. Schumann - Dichterliebe
4. Strauss - Vier Letzte Lieder
5. Mahler - Kindertotenlieder


----------



## PetrB

StlukesguildOhio said:


> It is only very slightly useful, while one could hope that a list on TC would at least equal so many of the lists readily available through books, music magazines, etc. So it is 'most basic beginner useful,' -- another demonstration that people who do not have a replete knowledge of the genre who like to believe they can somehow be informative and influential when they are not being particularly either -- and that results in something less useful than many another list already floating around out there.
> 
> In brief, these lists end up being self-serving in being a sort of group exercise in self-congratulations.
> 
> It seems to me a better reference service on TC would simply be a list of those already made-up lists compiled by experts and pros in the field, and not left to an array of listeners with widely varied backgrounds.
> 
> There are some real gaps and imbalances on most of these various TC listeners recommend lists, this one is going to be no exception to that consistent end result / product from polls made here.
> 
> The problem with this Petr, is that it smacks of "elitism" when everyone wants to believe that all opinions are of equal merit when it comes to judging art. Thus we should be able to just grab a couple dozen individuals off the street and they will be able to compile a list of the "100 greatest works of music", the "100 greatest paintings", the "100 greatest writers" and these will undoubtedly be of the utmost use for the beginner... in spite of the fact that in this age of internet technology this same beginner might easily find any number of such lists compiled by individuals who might have at least a real claim to a depth of experience and knowledge of the topics at hand... if not a degree of expertise and professionalism.


LOL, you went out of your way to bluntly articulate the tacit implications. Tsk, Tsk, and how Politically Incorrect of you.

You get a time out because you have potentially hurt several people's feelings. Nope, we do not wait for that to actually come up or be proven, you just gotta do that time out now, boy.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

my votes:

1. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder 
2. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde 
3. Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911 
4. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
5. Ravel: Shéhérazade

And:

2. Allow nominations both individually or by opus number based on discretion and judgement


----------



## MagneticGhost

Schubert: Winterreise, D911
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
Mahler: Rückertlieder

#2


----------



## science

StlukesguildOhio said:


> in this age of internet technology this same beginner might easily find any number of such lists compiled by individuals who might have at least a real claim to a depth of experience and knowledge of the topics at hand... if not a degree of expertise and professionalism.


If you tell me who's stopping you from posting links to these lists for our benefit, I'll send them a really angry PM.


----------



## science

StlukesguildOhio said:


> a sort of group exercise in self-congratulations


One of the greatest pleasures in life is irony, and among the most pleasurable ironies are the unintentional ones.

So I do hope you two will continue your celebration of great superiority to us, and in a place I can read it. Please, I'm begging you, don't spare our feelings!


----------



## Nereffid

It seems to me that if one stops thinking that something is intended to be definitive, then the fact that it isn't definitive might bother one less.


----------



## Trout

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Ravel: Shéhérazade

I'm fine with any of the three options.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Mahler: Rückertlieder
3. Schubert: Winterreise
4. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
5. Schumann: Dichterliebe


----------



## hpowders

Only one song cycle passes muster for me and it's

R Schumann, Frauenliebe und Leben.

Simply a statement.

I'm not old enough to vote.


----------



## Bulldog

1. Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
2. Strauss - Vier Letzte Lieder
3. Schubert - Winterreise
4. Schumann - Dichterliebe
5. Mahler - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen


----------



## pjang23

*The TC Top 50+ Art Songs*

*Here are the results from the voting round (1-10):*

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Ravel: Shéhérazade
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder


----------



## pjang23

*Round 2 Nominations*
*(Positions 11-20)*

*Please nominate your top 10 art songs in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 10 art songs that have already made our list. If you missed the earlier rounds, you are free to join in at any time.

For songs not part of a song cycle or collection, you are free to nominate them by opus number or individually. Use your judgment to decide if the songs hold up better as a group or individually.

You will have 48 hours.


----------



## Guest

Well I see someone copied directly from the "orchestral works" thread


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesange, Op.121
2. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
3. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
4. Berlioz: Les nuits d'été, Op.7
5. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
6. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L 80 & 104
7. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
8. Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
9. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, Op.42
10. Schubert: An die Musik, D547


----------



## Guest

pjang23 said:


> 1. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesange Op.121
> 2. Schubert: Erlkönig D328
> 3. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson Op.61
> 4. Berlioz: Les nuits d'été, Op.7
> 7. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire Op.21
> 10. Schubert: An die Musik D547


I need to listen more before voting, this round, but these are certainly in consideration.


----------



## Selby

Do we re-nominate works that did not make this top 10 list or just continue from where we left off?


----------



## Guest

Re-nominate, yes.


----------



## Selby

I feel like I may be swimming up stream but I will, if nothing else, continue to promote works that need it. Seriously, if you haven't look into the work of Spain's Lorenzo Palomo, Ireland's Donnacha Dennehy, or the US's David Lang, it is way overdue.

1. Polomo, Lorenzo – Cantos del alma
2. Dennehy, Donnacha – That the Night Come
3. Falla, Manuel de – 7 Canciones populares españolas
4. Lang, David – Death Speaks
5. Lieberson, Peter – Neruda Songs
6. Messiaen, Olivier – Poèmes pour mi 
7. Schubert, Franz – Der Erlkönig, D. 328
8. Falla, Manuel de – Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
9. Vaughan Williams, Ralph – On Wenlock Edge
10. Wagner, Richard – Wesendonck-Lieder, WWV 91


----------



## pjang23

Do you have any links for 1 & 2? I can find a youtube of one song from Dennehy but can't find the Palomo. Some very beautiful unfamiliar selections by the way. 



Mitchell said:


> 1. Polomo, Lorenzo - Cantos del alma
> 2. Dennehy, Donnacha - That the Night Come
> 3. Falla, Manuel de - 7 Canciones populares españolas
> 4. Lang, David - Death Speaks
> 5. Lieberson, Peter - Neruda Songs
> 6. Messiaen, Olivier - Poèmes pour mi
> 7. Schubert, Franz - Der Erlkönig, D. 328
> 8. Falla, Manuel de - Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
> 9. Vaughan Williams, Ralph - On Wenlock Edge
> 10. Wagner, Richard - Wesendonck-Lieder, WWV 91


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My second round nominations.

1. Wolf - Möricke Lieder
2. Berg - Sieben frühe Lieder
3. Sibelius - Seven songs, Op. 17 (if a single song is preferred, then Op. 17/2 Sov in! (Slumber))
4. Mahler - Ablösung im Sommer (from Lieder and Gesänge Vol. 3)
5. Poulenc - Métamorphoses (poèmes de Louise de Vilmorin)
6. Delius - The Nightingale (from 5 songs from the Norwegian)
7. Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op. 79
8. Elgar - Twilight, Op. 59/6
9. Schubert - Erlkönig, D. 328
10. Canteloube - Chants d'Auvergne

I still haven't listened to many of Ravel, Debussy or Fauré's songs so apologies for not being able to consider what I imagine is fine repertoire.


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes 
2. Schubert: An die Musik, D. 547
3. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957
4. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (shamefully forgot this one first time round)
5. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
6. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op. 67 
7. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24
8. Berlioz: Les nuits d'été, Op. 7
9. Finzi: Dies Natalis (is this allowed? it is a cantata but for solo voice)
10. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Schoenberg Pierrot lunaire (I really wish the video weren't pushed up to heavy distortion at the loudest parts, because it's an excellent performance...)
2. Messiaen Harawi
3. Debussy Fêtes galantes
4. Berlioz Les nuits d'été
5. Beethoven An die ferne Geliebte
6. Mahler Revelge
7. Stravinsky Three Japanese Lyrics
8. Ravel Chansons madécasses
9. Webern 5 Lieder op. 3
10. Schumann Liederkreis


----------



## Selby

pjang23 said:


> Do you have any links for 1 & 2? I can find a youtube of one song from Dennehy but can't find the Palomo. Some very beautiful unfamiliar selections by the way.


*Lorenzo Palomo - Cantos del alma for soprano, clarinet, and orchestra:
*
You can subscribe for free and listen to 25% of every Naxos track on their website:
http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.570420

You can hear 1 min. selections for free and without subscription on ClassicalArchives at:
http://www.classicalarchives.com/work/328046.html

You can listen to 30 sec. selections without any subscription from ClassicsOnline, which is where I bought it: http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=536952

You are supposed to be able to hear some selections from Palomo's website, but my computer is not allowing this, so I don't know: http://www.lorenzopalomo.com/f_10_alma_en.html

_This album is so sexy and soulful and original. _ Not just the song cycle but the orated symphony also, which is a love note to beautiful Granada:









*David Lang - Death Speaks*

*A selection of Schubert lieder where Death is personified, translated into English!!!!*

Song links on youtube:


















*Donnacha Dennehey - That the Night Come *

Poetry by William Butler Yeats, performed by the Dawn Upshaw

Opening song:


----------



## science

Is Elgar's Sea Pictures valid?


----------



## Selby

science said:


> Is Elgar's Sea Pictures valid?


Yes .


----------



## science

Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings 
Brahms: 4 ernste Gesänge, op. 121
Elgar: Sea Pictures 
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op.42
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Fauré: La chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Fauré: La bonne chanson, op. 61
Berlioz: Les nuits d'été 
Warlock: The Curlew 
Wolf: Spanish Songbook


----------



## pjang23

Winterreisender said:


> 9. Finzi: Dies Natalis (is this allowed? it is a cantata but for solo voice)


We did leave out solo cantatas (e.g. Bach Cantata #82), but since this work also gets classified as a song cycle, I think it's fine.



Mahlerian said:


> 10. Schumann Liederkreis


Are you referring to Op.24 or Op.39?


----------



## Nereffid

1. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
2. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957
3. Schumann: Liederkreis, op. 39
4. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings 
5. Schubert: Erlkönig, D. 328
6. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes 
7. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
8. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
9. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte
10. Mahler: Revelge


----------



## MagneticGhost

1. Debussy - Trois Chansons de Bilitis
2. Rachmaninov - Vocalise (or Fourteen Songs Op.34 if you prefer)
3. Vaughan Williams - On Wenlock Edge
4. Brahms - Zigeunerlieder
5. Elgar - Sea Pictures
6. Dowland - First Booke of Songes
7. Schubert - Schwanengesang
8. Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire
9. Beethoven - An die ferne Geliebte
10. Vaughan Williams - FIve Mystical Songs


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Only one song cycle passes muster for me and it's
> 
> R Schumann, Frauenliebe und Leben.
> 
> Simply a statement.
> 
> I'm not old enough to vote.


what does this statement imply for the rest of us who voted?

to publish in here our birth certificates? hahaha

ps frauenliebe... will be in my list

Janet Baker?


----------



## clara s

Mitchell said:


> I feel like I may be swimming up stream but I will, if nothing else, continue to promote works that need it. Seriously, if you haven't look into the work of Spain's Lorenzo Palomo, Ireland's Donnacha Dennehy, or the US's David Lang, it is way overdue.
> 
> 1. Polomo, Lorenzo - Cantos del alma
> 2. Dennehy, Donnacha - That the Night Come
> 3. Falla, Manuel de - 7 Canciones populares españolas
> 4. Lang, David - Death Speaks
> 5. Lieberson, Peter - Neruda Songs
> 6. Messiaen, Olivier - Poèmes pour mi
> 7. Schubert, Franz - Der Erlkönig, D. 328
> 8. Falla, Manuel de - Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
> 9. Vaughan Williams, Ralph - On Wenlock Edge
> 10. Wagner, Richard - Wesendonck-Lieder, WWV 91


very strong list

Manuel de Falla's 7 canciones populares is a mirror of beautiful Alhambra.

He lived in Carmen de los Mártires in Granada, near Albayzin, pure beauty

and Palomo from Gordoba, is a quite significant composer

and Neruda songs of Liebersen are great

who accused that there is lack of quality in here?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> what does this statement imply for the rest of us who voted?
> 
> to publish in here our birth certificates? hahaha
> 
> ps frauenliebe... will be in my list
> 
> Janet Baker?


This is a terrific song cycle. It seems, unlike more than a few men, Schumann understood the female psyche. This is a highly personal song cycle that everyone should hear.

My favorite performance is by Elly Ameling with Dalton Baldwin at the piano.
I have not heard Janet Baker in this music, but she was rarely less than magnificent in anything she sang.

Just as this music is timeless, in cyberspace we are all ageless. No birth certificates ever required.

My voting comment was made under the provision of "poetic license".


----------



## clara s

1. Wesendonck lieder - Richard Wagner
2. 5 Poemes de Baudelaire - Claude Debussy
3. 7 canciones populares españolas - Manuel de Falla 
4. Frauenliebe und leben - Robert Schumann
5. Morike lieder - Hugo Wolf
6. Heidenroslein - Fr. Schubert
7. Les Illuminations - Benjamin Britten
8. Lieder de Mignon - Robert Schumann
9. Le bal masque - Francis Poulenc
10. Fetes Galantes - Claude Debussy (last but not least with poetry of Paul Verlaine)


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> This is a terrific song cycle. It seems, unlike most men, Schumann understood the female psyche. This is a highly personal song cycle that everyone should hear.
> 
> My favorite performance is by Elly Ameling with Dalton Baldwin at the piano.
> I have not heard Janet Baker in this music, but she was rarely less than magnificent in anything she sang.
> 
> Just as this music is timeless, in cyberspace we are all ageless. No birth certificates ever required.


I heard Ameling, she is good

Baker has got this kind of passion, this kind of theatricality (if I may say so)
that transfers Schumann's message to the listener.

... we are ageless, then, vote here, yes?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I heard Ameling, she is good
> 
> Baker has got this kind of passion, this kind of theatricality (if I may say so)
> that transfers Schumann's message to the listener.
> 
> ... we are ageless, then, vote here, yes?


 I will leave the voting to the song cycle specialists. Not many I like.
To me the Schumann stands alone. Anyone who judges R Schumann only by his 4 symphonies really needs to hear this.

I just played the Janet Baker/Geoffrey Parsons live performance and you are right, she's extraordinary; not to slight Mr Parsons who is also terrific.


----------



## tdc

1. Vaughan Williams - On Wenlock Edge
2. Ravel - Chansons madécasses
3. Berlioz - Les nuits d'été
4. Ravel – Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, M. 64
5. Ravel - Histoires naturelles
6. Ravel - Cinq melodies populaires grecques
7. Debussy - Fetes Galantes, L80 & 104
8. Stravinsky - 3 Japanese Lyrics
9. Brahms - Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
10. Dowland - Second Book of Songes


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> No. I will leave the voting to the song cycle specialists. Not many I like.
> To me the Schumann stands alone. Anyone who judges R Schumann only by his 4 symphonies really needs to hear this.
> 
> I just played the Janet Baker/Geoffrey Parsons live performance and you are right, she's extraordinary; not to slight Mr Parsons who is also terrific.


as you wish...

yes, Baker/Parsons are great
their performance lights this small spark inside us


----------



## Guest

I completely forgot that I hadn't nominated yet, but I don't know how much I want to rush to think about it, so I'll just put these here for now...:

1. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesange
2. Berlioz: Les Nuits D'ete
3. Faure: La Bonne Chanson
4. Wagner: Wesendonk Lieder
5. Berg: Altenberg Lieder
6. Britten: Serenade For Tenor, Horn And Strings
7. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
8. Schubert: Erlkonig
9. Schubert: An Die Musik
10. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 39

Sorry, didn't think about it


----------



## Trout

1. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
2. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
3. Hahn: À Chloris
4. Pärt: Stabat Mater
5. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, op. 7
6. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
7. Silvestrov: Silent Songs
8. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
9. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
10. Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> 4. Pärt: Stabat Mater
> 10. Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165


I think #4 is better classified as choral. Though #10 is a "solo motet", I guess it can be included based on its comparisons to concert arias and similarity to orchestral songs.

As for #1...


----------



## pjang23

*Voting for Positions 11-20*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 11-20 on our list.

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7 (78 pts, 7 votes)
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21 (55 pts, 5 votes)
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge (50 pts, 4 votes)
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328 (49 pts, 5 votes)
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121 (44 pts, 3 votes)
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L 80 & 104 (38 pts, 4 votes)
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98 (37 pts, 4 votes)
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31 (37 pts, 3 votes)
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957 (36 pts, 3 votes)
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61 (35 pts, 3 votes)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will close in 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

For those interested, the next highest 10 works were

Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Schubert: An die Musik, D547
Wolf: Mörike Lieder
Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
Elgar: Sea Pictures
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Ravel: Chansons madécasses


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121
2. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
3. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
4. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L 80 & 104
5. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21


----------



## Selby

1. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328 
2. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
3. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
4. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
5. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21


----------



## Trout

pjang23 said:


> I think #4 is better classified as choral. Though #10 is a "solo motet", I guess it can be included based on its comparisons to concert arias and similarity to orchestral songs.
> 
> As for #1...


Ok, I can remove #1 and #4. The only thing is that neither can, in my opinion, really be considered large enough to be choral since they are each only for a few voices, but you are the boss.


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> Ok, I can remove #1 and #4. The only thing is that neither can, in my opinion, really be considered large enough to be choral since they are each only for a few voices, but you are the boss.


I'm pretty stumped with #1 to be honest. It's an oratorio and is given the label "choral music" but is sung entirely in solos.

Anyone else interested in vouching for Caldara's Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo?


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg
Berlioz
Debussy
Beethoven
Britten


----------



## science

1. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, op. 31
2. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
3. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, op. 121
4. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61 
5. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, op. 7


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> I'm pretty stumped with #1 to be honest. It's an oratorio and is given the label "choral music" but is sung entirely in solos.
> 
> Anyone else interested in vouching for Caldara's Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo?


I'll vouch for it in the sense that it's a wonderful, interesting work and I like it very much.

But as for how it ought to be classified, I have no opinion and will form none; classification seems fake to me (the world doesn't actually sort itself into our discrete categories) and I try not to get into that.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Schubert: Schwanengesang
2. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte
3. Berlioz: Les Nuits
4. Schubert: Erlkönig
5. Britten: Serenade


----------



## Nereffid

1. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
2. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
3. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
4. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
5. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 11-20 on our list.
> 
> Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7 (78 pts, 7 votes)
> Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21 (55 pts, 5 votes)
> Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge (50 pts, 4 votes)
> Schubert: Erlkönig, D328 (49 pts, 5 votes)
> Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121 (44 pts, 3 votes)
> Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L 80 & 104 (38 pts, 4 votes)
> Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98 (37 pts, 4 votes)
> Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31 (37 pts, 3 votes)
> Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957 (36 pts, 3 votes)
> Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61 (35 pts, 3 votes)
> 
> Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.


Dear all,

This list for positions 11 - 20 gives me a very good reason to duck out of voting in this round, as I know (well) only one of these works (and I voted for it). As I'm not at home this week I can't in all honesty listen to enough of the ones I don't know to make a meaningful evaluation and contribution here.

Ergo - I abstain for now, and I'll be back for the the third round of nominations.

T-Vox


----------



## clara s

Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L 80 & 104 
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge 
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7 
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121 
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61


----------



## tdc

Berlioz
Vaughan Williams
Debussy
Schoenberg
Britten


----------



## Guest

I am a bit more behind with the hip art songs past the obvious choices (though thank god I made that one thread a while back...got me into the French melodies, big time!), so my picks here make me feel less elite  (not that I should feel at all elite for liking classical music for less than two years, lol)

However, I believe the old saying goes "All's well that ends in a shiny new list."


----------



## pjang23

science said:


> I'll vouch for it in the sense that it's a wonderful, interesting work and I like it very much.
> 
> But as for how it ought to be classified, I have no opinion and will form none; classification seems fake to me (the world doesn't actually sort itself into our discrete categories) and I try not to get into that.


I'll let the Caldara pass. I guess it can be viewed as a collection of solo arias.


----------



## pjang23

About 9 hours before this voting round closes.


----------



## Guest

1. Berlioz
2. Brahms
3. Britten
4. Faure
5. Schoenberg


----------



## Trout

1. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
2. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
3. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98
4. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
5. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328


----------



## pjang23

*Here are the results from the voting round (11-20):*

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Ravel: Shéhérazade
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
11. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
12. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
13. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
14. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
15. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121
16. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
17. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L80 & 104
18. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98
19. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
20. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328

Note that ties are broken by points in the nomination round.


----------



## pjang23

*Round 3 Nominations
(Positions 21-30)*

*Please nominate your top 10 art songs in order of preference.*

You may not nominate any of the art songs that have already made our list. If you missed the earlier rounds, you are free to join in at any time.

You will have 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
2. Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
3. Schumann: Frauenliebe und Leben, Op.42
4. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
5. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
6. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
7. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
8. Strauss: Morgen! Op.27 No.4
9. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
10. Hahn: À Chloris


----------



## Trout

What would be the verdict on Couperin's or Charpentier's _Leçons de ténèbres_?


----------



## pjang23

Not exactly what you'd call songs, but I can let them pass.

Perhaps we should do a non-choral sacred music list?


----------



## Guest

I know I'll be voting for: Altenberg Lieder, Book Of The Hanging Gardens, An Die Musik, and Wesendonk Lieder, but yet again, I need to think on the rest.

Edit: Oh yeah, and La Chanson D'Eve


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't see one Russian on that list. What's up with that? You guys seriously don't know what you're missing out, but I don't blame you. We don't all receive our tastes from ourselves, but from the people who influence us.

Mussorgsky: Songs of Death
Tchaikovsky: 6 Romances op. 6, which includes "None But the Lonely Heart"
Rachmaninoff: Vocalise
Faure: Apres un Reve

The Faure:


----------



## Trout

1. Hahn: À Chloris
2. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
3. Martinů: Magic Nights
4. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (did we forget about this one?)
5. Schubert: An die Musik, D. 547
6. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
7. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53 (I did not know this qualified.)
8. Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D. 827
9. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
10. Silvestrov: Silent Songs
11. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19 (if Boulez gets hammered)


----------



## Mahlerian

Trout said:


> 5. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (did we forget about this one?)


The thought came to me, but only 4 out of its 9 movements have vocals. I don't know how to classify it.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, like the Schoenberg 2 or Ginastera 3 (quartets), I'd be hesitant about it, or anything that is purely instrumental for a significant portion of its runtime. I wish it fit somewhere though, because I've grown to love it. Shame Sur Incises couldn't get into the top piano chamber works either.


----------



## science

1. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
2. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître 
3. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 
4. Wolf: Spanish Songbook 
5. Wolf: Italian Songbook 
6. Dvořák: Love Songs, op. 83
7. Brhams: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53 
8. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
9. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
10. Martinů: Magic Nights
11. Berio: Folk Songs (in case Boulez is not valid)


----------



## Trout

Well, I would argue that even though voice is only in 4 of the movements, it comprises of over half of the piece time-wise (around 20 of the 38 minutes, from the Boulez/Summers recording) and a number of sources refer to the piece as a vocal work, some even call it a cantata. Wikipedia does classify it as a chamber piece, however. In any case, I provided an alternate piece.


----------



## Nereffid

Trout said:


> What would be the verdict on Couperin's or Charpentier's _Leçons de ténèbres_?


My own preference would be to leave out sacred works generally unless they're quite obviously intended for the concert hall and not a religious setting. There's plenty of such music to make another list!

Actually I'd be inclined to avoid works like Caldara's "Maddalena" and other oratorios too, as I think this is really stretching the definition of "art song".


----------



## Nereffid

1. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
2. Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
3. Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op.18
4. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
5. Schumann: Liederkreis, op. 39
6. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes 
7. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
8. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
9. Mahler: Revelge
10. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras no.5

(Edited - somehow left out Schubert)


----------



## Winterreisender

Are the_ Cantigas de Santa Maria _ allowed?


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> Well, I would argue that even though voice is only in 4 of the movements, it comprises of over half of the piece time-wise (around 20 of the 38 minutes, from the Boulez/Summers recording) and a number of sources refer to the piece as a vocal work, some even call it a cantata. Wikipedia does classify it as a chamber piece, however. In any case, I provided an alternate piece.


Not sure what to do with Le Marteau either. I could see it fitting under the song cycle or cantata label but can't see where else it could fit.



Nereffid said:


> My own preference would be to leave out sacred works generally unless they're quite obviously intended for the concert hall and not a religious setting. There's plenty of such music to make another list!
> 
> Actually I'd be inclined to avoid works like Caldara's "Maddalena" and other oratorios too, as I think this is really stretching the definition of "art song".


I agree with your sentiments, and I still feel very uneasy about including these works. Maybe we should leave these works for a sacred music list. Problem is that we did a choral music list, and it left out plenty of sacred music sung in solos (e.g. solo cantatas like Bach Cantata #82, solo oratorios like the Caldara) so it split up a bunch a genres.



Winterreisender said:


> Are the_ Cantigas de Santa Maria _ allowed?


I think it's reasonable. Do you think it would fit better in a sacred music list?


----------



## Trout

pjang23 said:


> I agree with your sentiments, and I still don't feel easy about including these works. Maybe we should leave these works for a sacred music list. Problem is that we did a choral music list, and it left out plenty of sacred music sung in solos (e.g. solo cantatas like Bach Cantata #82, solo oratorios like the Caldara) so it split up a bunch a genres.


If we plan on doing another vocal/choral list but for sacred music, then I will eschew the Caldara and other similarly situated pieces. My new list is as follows:


Trout said:


> 1. Hahn: À Chloris
> 2. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
> 3. Martinů: Magic Nights
> 4. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (did we forget about this one?)
> 5. Schubert: An die Musik, D. 547
> 6. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
> 7. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53 (I did not know this qualified.)
> 8. Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D. 827
> 9. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
> 10. Silvestrov: Silent Songs
> 11. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19 (if Boulez gets hammered)


I still think Boulez's _Le marteau_ should qualify. Here is a snippet of a review from Opera Today that includes a quote by Boulez:


> Although the singer (Hilary Summers) sings in only four of the nine sequences of Boulez's Le marteau sans maître , it is a work infused with the concept of voice, a kind of meta-song. "Whereas Pierrot Lunaire is a theatre piece with instrumental accompaniment, the voice always prepondering," said Boulez in a description of the piece. "Le marteau sans maître stems from the cell of a poem which is eventually absorbed in toto". As a young man, Boulez was drawn to the poetry of René Char and wrote three major cycles based on his work. "Le marteau sans maître is thus crucial to any understanding of Boulez's output.


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> If we plan on doing another vocal/choral list but for sacred music, then I will eschew the Caldara and other similarly situated pieces. My new list is as follows:
> 
> I still think Boulez's _Le marteau_ should qualify. Here is a snippet of a review from Opera Today that includes a quote by Boulez:


I think this is the best path to take. I'll be fine with including Le marteau, seeing that it can't really fit elsewhere (whereas the Schoenberg and Ginastera can easily be placed in string quartets).

The alternative is to include it in an "Other Chamber Music" list, but I think it fits better among vocal works. Its comparisons to Pierrot Lunaire kind of hint towards including it here.


----------



## Winterreisender

Re: Cantigas de Santa Maria, I think these probably work as songs. Although the subject matter is generally sacred, much of the music is in dance forms and is generally accompanied by instruments and the texts are often quite erotic. These are probably features which differentiate the cantigas from typical sacred music of the time and point more in the direction of the "song."


----------



## pjang23

Winterreisender said:


> Re: Cantigas de Santa Maria, I think these probably work as songs. Although the subject matter is generally sacred, much of the music is in dance forms and is generally accompanied by instruments and the texts are often quite erotic. These are probably features which differentiate the cantigas from typical sacred music of the time and point more in the direction of the "song."


Excellent. Feel free to include the work


----------



## Winterreisender

Excellent, well in that case I vote the following:

1. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
2. Schubert: An Die Musik
3. Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24
4. Alfonso X El Sabio: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia (Cantigas De Santa Maria #100)
5. Grieg: Haugtussa 
6. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
7. Dowland: First Booke of Songs (particularly on the strength of "Come Again, Swee Love")
8. Finzi: Dies Natalis
9. Byrd: My Mind To Me A Kingdom Is (Byrd has lots of nice consort songs... it is therefore hard to choose just one).
10. Faure: Apres Un Reve, Op. 7/1


----------



## Selby

1. Polomo, Lorenzo – Cantos del alma
2. Dennehy, Donnacha – That the Night Come
3. Falla, Manuel de – 7 Canciones populares españolas
4. Lang, David – Death Speaks
5. Lieberson, Peter – Neruda Songs
6. Messiaen, Olivier – Poèmes pour mi 
7. Falla, Manuel de – Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
8. Wagner, Richard – Wesendonck-Lieder, WWV 91
9. Faure, Gabriel – Apres Un Reve, Op. 7/1
10. Berio - Folk Songs


----------



## pjang23

Mitchell said:


> 1. Polomo, Lorenzo - Cantos del alma
> 2. Dennehy, Donnacha - That the Night Come
> 3. Falla, Manuel de - 7 Canciones populares españolas
> 4. Lang, David - Death Speaks
> 5. Lieberson, Peter - Neruda Songs
> 6. Messiaen, Olivier - Poèmes pour mi
> 7. Falla, Manuel de - Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
> 9. Wagner, Richard - Wesendonck-Lieder, WWV 91
> 10. Faure, Gabriel - Apres Un Reve, Op. 7/1


You're missing #8.


----------



## Guest

Well if we're sure Boulez counts, that's definitely getting a vote from me.


----------



## Selby

pjang23 said:


> You're missing #8.


Fixed. My apologies.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My third round nominations.

1. Wolf - Möricke Lieder
2. Berg - Altenberg Lieder, Op. 4
3. Sibelius - Seven songs, Op. 17 (or specifically, Op. 17/2 Sov in! (Slumber))
4. Mahler - "Ablösung im Sommer" (from Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
5. Wolf - Italianisches Liederbuch
6. Poulenc - Le Bal Masque, FP 60
7. Delius - The Nightingale (from 5 songs from the Norwegian)
8. Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op. 79
9. Strauss - Vier Lieder, Op. 27 (or, Morgen! Op. 27/4)
10. Canteloube - Chants d'Auvergne

We did, pjang, yes, sorry; fixed.


----------



## pjang23

TurnaboutVox said:


> 4. Mahler - Des Knaben Wunderhorn


We agreed earlier to nominate the Wunderhorn songs individually.


----------



## tdc

1. Ravel - Chansons madécasses
2. Ravel – Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, M. 64
3. Ravel - Histoires naturelles
4. Ravel - Cinq melodies populaires grecques
5. Stravinsky - 3 Japanese Lyrics
6. Brahms - Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
7. Dowland - Second Book of Songes
8. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras no.5
9. Debussy - Ariettes Oubliées, L60
10. Falla – Psyché


----------



## Guest

1. Boulez: Le Marteau Sans Maitre
2. Schubert: An Die Musik
3. Faure: La Chanson D'Eve
4. Berg: Altenberg Lieder
5. Wagner: Wesendonk Lieder
6. Schoenberg: Book Of The Hanging Gardens
7. Grieg: Haugtussa
8. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliees
9. Sibelius: Luonnotar
10. Mahler: Revelge


----------



## pjang23

Just under 12 hours to go.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

In my opinion, Wolf is one of the great masters of lieder and his songs are among the greatest monuments of musical Romanticism. So it's definitely overdue for some of his works to make this list!

1. Wolf - Italienisches Liederbuch
2. Wolf - Spanisches Liederbuch
3. Rachmaninoff - Six Songs, Op. 38
4. Schumann - Liederkreis, Op. 39
5. Mussorgsky - Songs and Dances of Death
6. Sibelius - Luonnotar
7. Berg - Altenberg Lieder
8. Schubert - An Die Musik
9. Schubert - Ave Maria
10. Wolf - Mörike Lieder


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Grieg: Haugtussa
2. Mahler: Revelge
3. Sibelius: Luonnotar
4. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nadihegedüvel
5. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
6. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées
7. Schumann: Frauenliebe und Leben
8. Berg: Sieben Frühe Lieder
9. Schönberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens
10. Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre


----------



## hpowders

Your choice of #7 shows discernment.


----------



## clara s

third round

1. Wesendonck lieder - Richard Wagner
2. 5 Poemes de Baudelaire - Claude Debussy
3. Elegie - Jules Massenet
4. An die Freude - W.A. Mozart
5. 7 canciones populares españolas - Manuel de Falla 
6. Frauenliebe und leben - Robert Schumann
7. Morike lieder - Hugo Wolf
8. 12 poems of Emily Dickinson - Aaron Copland
9. Le bal masque - Francis Poulenc
10. Chants d’ Auvergne - Joseph Canteloube


----------



## Selby

clara s said:


> third round
> 
> 8. 12 poems of Emily Dickinson - Aaron Copland


Great choice! I'll support that in the next round


----------



## clara s

Mitchell said:


> Great choice! I'll support that in the next round


niiiiiice

I am glad that I reminded you the 12 Emily Dickinson poems,

in return of the 7 canciones populares españolas that you reminded me hahaha


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Messiaen Harawi
2. Mahler Revelge
3. Stravinsky Three Japanese Lyrics
4. Ravel Chansons madécasses
5. Webern 5 Lieder op. 3
6. Boulez Le marteau sans maitre
7. Wolf Morike Lieder
8. Copland 12 poems of Emily Dickinson (the orchestrated version is also excellent)
9. Schoenberg Book of the Hanging Gardens
10. Schumann Liederkreis Op. 39


----------



## pjang23

*Voting for Positions 21-30*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 21-30 on our list.

Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42 (61 pts, 5 votes)
Schubert: An die Musik, D547 (59 pts, 5 votes)
Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître (51 pts, 4 votes)
Wolf: Mörike Lieder (50 pts, 5 votes)
Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70 (49 pts, 5 votes)
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch (47 pts, 4 votes)
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes (44 pts, 4 votes)
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53 (43 pts, 4 votes)
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60 (43 pts, 5 votes)
Grieg: Haugtussa, Op.67 (42 pts, 4 votes)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will close in 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

For those who are interested, the next 10 highest scoring works were

Mahler: Revelge
Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827
Berg: Alterberg Lieder, Op.4
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
Ravel: Chansons madécasses
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten


----------



## Guest

1. Boulez
2. Schubert
3. Debussy
4. Grieg
5. Sibelius


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
2. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
3. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
4. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
5. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes


----------



## pjang23

Trout's vote:
1. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
2. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
3. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
4. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
5. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
2. Sibelius: Luonnotar
3. Schubert: An die Musik
4. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
5. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben


----------



## Selby

Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes


----------



## science

1. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître (51 pts, 4 votes)
2. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes (44 pts, 4 votes)
3. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42 (61 pts, 5 votes)
4. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch (47 pts, 4 votes)
5. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53 (43 pts, 4 votes)


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Grieg: Haugtussa
2. Sibelius: Lounnotar
3. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliees
4. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben
5. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch


----------



## Nereffid

1. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
2. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
3. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
4. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
5. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
2. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
3. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
4. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
5. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Dowland
2. Schubert
3. Wolf Italian
4. Grieg
5. Schumann


----------



## tdc

Brahms
Dowland
Debussy
Boulez
Wolf M


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez
Wolf Mörike Lieder
Schumann
Sibelius
Debussy


----------



## clara s

Wolf - Mörike Lieder 
Schumann - Frauenliebe und Leben
Debussy - Ariettes Oubliées
Schubert - An die Musik
Brahms - Alto Rhapsody


but why can't Wesendonck lieder reach anywhere yet?

Wagner has structured it masterfully and

Jonas Kaufmann has taken it to very high levels


----------



## MagneticGhost

Schubert: An die Musik, D547
Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
Grieg: Haugtussa, Op.67


----------



## pjang23

*Here are the results from the voting round (21-30):*

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Ravel: Shéhérazade
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
11. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
12. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
13. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
14. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
15. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121
16. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
17. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L80 & 104
18. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98
19. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
20. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
21. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
22. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
23. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
24. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
25. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
26. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
27. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
28. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
29. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
30. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op.67


----------



## pjang23

*Round 4 Nominations
(Positions 31-40)*

*Please nominate your top 10 art songs in order of preference.*

You may not nominate any of the art songs that have already made our list. If you missed the earlier rounds, you are free to join in at any time.

You will have 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

I'm thinking of what to do with Machaut. The monophonic chansons (most of the lais and virelais) can easily be included.

However, I'm not sure what to do with the polyphonic chansons (ballades, rondeaux, and basically all of Le Voir Dit). The seem to belong in choral music despite being "chansons".

1. Schubert: Nacht und Träume D827
2. Strauss: Morgen! Op.27 No.4
3. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
4. Hahn: À Chloris
5. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
6. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
7. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
8. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op. 95
9. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
10. Brahms: Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91


----------



## Selby

1. Polomo, Lorenzo – Cantos del alma
2. Dennehy, Donnacha – That the Night Come
3. Falla, Manuel de – 7 Canciones populares españolas
4. Lang, David – Death Speaks
5. Lieberson, Peter – Neruda Songs
6. Messiaen, Olivier – Poèmes pour mi
7. Falla, Manuel de – Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
8. Wagner, Richard – Wesendonck-Lieder, WWV 91
9. Copland, Aaron – 12 poems of Emily
10. Berio - Folk Songs


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux + Dinner = My "duties" totally slipped my mind!


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

Rachmaninoff and Poulenc are two amazing song composers who definitely deserve to be on the list, but the fact that they don't really have a consensus magnum opus in the genre probably hurts them a little bit. Earlier I nominated Rachmaninoff's Six Songs, Op. 38 because they are his last and some of his most accomplished songs, but now I'm wondering if his Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14 might not stand a better chance of gathering support because it is the more famous piece (and incredibly lovely). As for Poulenc, I noticed that Le Bal Masqué got a couple of votes in the last round, so I'll vote for that as well. But I also wanted to put forth his song cycle Fiançailles pour rire as a future contender because it contains one of my favorite songs of his, "Violon".

1. Wolf - Spanisches Liederbuch
2. Rachmaninoff - Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
3. Mussorgsky - Songs and Dances of Death
4. Poulenc - Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
5. Berg - Altenberg Lieder
6. Schumann - Liederkreis, Op. 39
7. Rachmaninoff - Six Songs, Op. 38
8. Schubert - Ave Maria
9. Poulenc - Fiançailles pour rire
10. Wagner - Wesendonck Lieder


----------



## pjang23

SilenceIsGolden said:


> Rachmaninoff and Poulenc are two amazing song composers who definitely deserve to be on the list, but the fact that they don't really have a consensus magnum opus in the genre probably hurts them a little bit. Earlier I nominated Rachmaninoff's Rachmaninoff - Six Songs, Op. 38 because they are his last and some of his most accomplished songs, but now I'm wondering if his Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14 might not stand a better chance of gathering support because it is the more famous piece (and incredibly lovely). As for Poulenc, I noticed that Le Bal Masqué got a couple of votes in the last round, so I'll vote for that as well. But I also wanted to put forth his song cycle Fiançailles pour rire as a future contender because it contains one of my favorite songs of his, "Violon".


I changed one of my votes to Tel Jour, Telle Nuit in case you missed it.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

pjang23 said:


> I changed one of my votes to Tel Jour, Telle Nuit in case you missed it.


Ah, nice. In that case I'll go ahead and edit my list and substitute that for "Le Bal Masqué" for this round.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My fourth round nominations.

1. Berg - Sieben frühe lieder
2. Berg - Altenberg lieder, Op. 4
3. Sibelius - Seven songs, Op. 17 (or, Op. 17/2 Sov in! (Slumber))
4. Mahler - "Ablösung im Sommer" (from Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
5. Poulenc - Fiançailles pour rire (this is getting awfully tactical, but I'll happily support any Poulenc nomination at this stage)
6. Poulenc - Métamorphoses, FP 121
7. Delius - The Nightingale (from 5 songs from the Norwegian)
8. Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op. 79
9. Strauss - Vier Lieder, Op. 27 (or, Morgen! Op. 27/4)
10. Canteloube - Chants d'Auvergne


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Messiaen Harawi
2. Mahler Revelge
3. Stravinsky Three Japanese Lyrics
4. Ravel Chansons madécasses
5. Webern 5 Lieder op. 3
6. Copland 12 poems of Emily Dickinson
7. Schoenberg Book of the Hanging Gardens
8. Schumann Liederkreis Op. 39
9. Berg Seven Early Songs
10. Wagner Wesendonck Lieder


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 (contains the excellent "Schöne Wiege meiner Leiden")
2. Satie: Je Te Veux
3. Schubert: Du Bist Die Ruh
4. Dowland: First Booke of Songes (especially "Come Again, Sweet Love")
5. Alfonso X: Santa Maria Strelo Do Dia (Cantigas de Santa Maria #100)
6. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
7. Faure: Apres Un Reve, Op. 7/1
8. Finzi: Dies Natalis
9. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 39
10. Beethoven: Adelaide


----------



## Nereffid

A bit of tactical voting here, too, to improve some composers' chances:

1. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
2. Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
3. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
4. Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire
5. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
6. Schumann: Liederkreis, op. 39
7. Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas
8. Fauré: Après un rêve, op. 7/1
9. Copland: 12 poems of Emily Dickinson
10. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras no.5


----------



## tdc

1. Ravel - Chansons madécasses
2. Ravel – Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, M. 64
3. Ravel - Histoires naturelles
4. Ravel - Cinq melodies populaires grecques
5. Stravinsky - 3 Japanese Lyrics
6. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras no.5
7. Falla – Psyché
8. Wagner - Wesendonck Lieder
9. Ravel - Don Quichotte a Dulcinee
10. Rodrigo - Tres Canciones


----------



## Guest

1. Faure: La Chanson D'Eve
2. Berg: Altenberg Lieder
3. Wagner: Wesendonk Lieder
4. Schoenberg: Book Of The Hanging Gardens
5. Mahler: Revelge
6. Mahler: Urlicht
7. Berg: Sieben Fruhe Lieder
8. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 39
9. Debussy: Cinq Poemes De Baudelaire
10. Faure: Clair De Lune (or Deux Melodies, Op. 46)


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Mahler: Revelge
2. Mahler: Urlicht
3. Berg: Sieben Frühe Lieder
4. Schönberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens
5. Webern: 5 Lieder, op. 3
6. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
7. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
8. Messiaen: Harawi
9. Satie: Je te veux
10. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit


----------



## pjang23

12 hours before this round closes.


----------



## clara s

better late than never


fourth round

1. Wesendonck lieder - Richard Wagner
2. 5 Poemes de Baudelaire - Claude Debussy
3. Elegie - Jules Massenet
4. 7 canciones populares españolas - Manuel de Falla 
5. 12 poems of Emily Dickinson - Aaron Copland
6. Hydrogen Jukebox - Philip Glass on poetry by Allen Ginsberg
7. 3 Japanese Lyrics - Igor Stravinsky
8. Liederkreis - Robert Schumann
9. Le bal masque - Francis Poulenc
10. Chants d’ Auvergne - Joseph Canteloube


----------



## Guest

PJ I count 11 lists submitted here and 10 in mine. I was totes right


----------



## Winterreisender

clara s said:


> 8. Liederkreis - Robert Schumann


Op. 24 or 39? ...


----------



## pjang23

clara s said:


> 6. Hydrogen Jukebox - Philip Glass on poetry by Allen Ginsberg


I don't think this qualifies as art song.


----------



## clara s

Winterreisender said:


> Op. 24 or 39? ...


Eichendorff Liederkreis

great


----------



## clara s

pjang23 said:


> I don't think this qualifies as art song.


I thought you would consider it as an opera

but it is not really

I like it a lot


----------



## pjang23

clara s said:


> I thought you would consider it as an opera
> 
> but it is not really
> 
> I like it a lot


Given that most of the work is not sung in solo vocals and that it is classified as a chamber opera, I still think it belongs with the opera list. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## pjang23

*Voting for Positions 31-40*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 31-40 on our list.

Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91 (69 pts, 7 votes)
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39 (60 pts, 7 votes)
Ravel: Chansons madécasses (48 pts, 4 votes)
Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder (44 pts, 4 votes)
Mahler: Revelge (40 pts, 3 votes)
Berg: Alterberg Lieder, Op.4 (39 pts, 3 votes)
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson (35 pts, 4 votes)
Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas (34 pts, 3 votes)
Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (33 pts, 3 votes)
Stravinsky: Three Japanese Lyrics (33 pts, 3 votes)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

*Also, mention if you wish to continue to 100 works or stop at 50.*

This round will close in 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

For those interested, the next works were:

Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire
Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mahler: Urlicht
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95
Messiaen: Harawi
Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.3
Strauss: Morgen, Op.27/4
Satie: Je Te Veux
Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L70


----------



## pjang23

1. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
2. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
3. Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
4. Mahler: Revelge
5. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91

Seeing that we've barely scratched the surface of art song literature, I definitely want to go to at least 100.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Berg - Alterberg Lieder
2. Schumann - Liederkreis, Op.39
3. Wagner - Wesendonck Lieder
4. Schoenberg - Das Buch der hängenden Gärten
5. Stravinsky - Three Japanese Lyrics


----------



## Guest

1. Wagner
2. Berg Altenberg
3. Berg Sieben
4. Schoenberg
5. Mahler


----------



## Nereffid

Wagner
Schumann
Ravel
Copland
Falla


I agree, we should go to 100.


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Schumann
2. Copland
3. Wagner
4. Falla
5. Mahler

Also happy to proceed to 100. Thanks for the good work so far


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler
Ravel
Stravinsky
Schoenberg
Copland


----------



## Guest

I will be participating if you decide to continue to 100. But yeah, you know


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> I will be participating if you decide to continue to 100. But yeah, you know


Be sure to send PM's to people who haven't responded. I have 5 so far (Mahlerian said yes in PM).

EDIT: 6 out of 6 now  Got a yes from SilenceIsGolden.


----------



## clara s

Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39 
Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas 
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson 
Stravinsky: Three Japanese Lyrics 


go on to 100


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
Berg: Altenberg Lieder, Op.4
Mahler: Revelge
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas

I'll participate up to 100 provided I know enough of the works nominated.


----------



## Selby

1. Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas
2. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91
3. Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson
4. Ravel: Chansons madécasses 
5. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39 (60 pts, 7 votes)

I'm happy to keep going. I think this is a valuable resource for countless people that browse the forum that don't feel comfortable contributing. I know I read these threads for over a year before registering.


----------



## tdc

Ravel
Stravinsky
Wagner
Mahler
Falla

I'm starting a new job and incredibly busy at the moment but will participate in both projects as time allows!


----------



## Trout

1. Mahler: Revelge
2. Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten
3. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
4. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
5. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91

I would be happy to continue to 100. Thanks for voting for me earlier, pjang.


----------



## pjang23

It looks like we're set on going to 100. 

Just to let you guys know, I'll have to close this round about two hours early since I'll be busy tomorrow evening. Let me know if you need any extra time.


----------



## pjang23

*Here are the results from the voting round (31-40):*

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Ravel: Shéhérazade
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
11. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
12. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
13. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
14. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
15. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121
16. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
17. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L80 & 104
18. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98
19. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
20. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
21. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
22. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
23. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
24. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
25. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
26. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
27. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
28. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
29. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
30. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op.67
31. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91
32. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
33. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
34. Mahler: Revelge
35. Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas
36. Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson
37. Berg: Altenberg Lieder, Op.4
38. Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op.15
39. Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
40. Stravinsky: Three Japanese Lyrics


----------



## pjang23

*Round 5 Nominations
(Positions 41-50)*

The TC Art Song project is officially extended to 100 works! We will vote for extension to 150 once we get to 90 works.

*Please nominate your top 10 art songs in order of preference.*

You may not nominate any of the art songs that have already made our list. If you missed the earlier rounds, you are free to join in at any time.

You will have 50 hours.


----------



## pjang23

1. Schubert: Nacht und Träume D827
2. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit, FP86 (I do think Poulenc's most famous song cycle should come first)
3. Strauss: Morgen! Op.27 No.4
4. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
5. Hahn: À Chloris
6. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op. 95
7. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
8. Brahms: Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91
9. Messiaen: Harawi
10. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage


----------



## Winterreisender

think I'll try these ones this time:

1. Satie: Je Te Veux
2. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24
3. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
4. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh
5. Alfonso X: Santa Maria Strelo Do Dia (Cantigas de Santa Maria #100)
6. Finzi: Dies Natalis
7. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
8. Faure: Apres un Reve
9. Schubert: Der Alpenjäger, D 588
10. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen


----------



## Guest

I'm sort of struggling to keep up with this, as I'm less familiar with art songs than chamber duos. There are plenty that aren't here, but you'll have to forgive me for some odd choices, as the rest of the stuff I know is either 1) other works from already well-represented composers (Schubert/Schumann/Debussy/Ravel/Faure/etc...) or 2) really obscure modern songs that came on discs with some other work (like random Lutoslawski songs that came with his orchestral works on naxos...)

Note: When I say struggling, I mean I'm not trying hard enough. A true list-maker extraordinaire would set aside all "fun listening" to focus on these two genres 

Second edit: By the way, does Zemlinsky's lyric symphony fall in line more with song or symphony??


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> Second edit: By the way, does Zemlinsky's lyric symphony fall in line more with song or symphony??


I think we should allow it, since we allowed Das Lied, which was the inspiration.


----------



## Guest

I also just realized we appear to have overlooked Elgar's Sea Pictures. Am I missing something here?

Will vote soon. Really want to have a listen to the Messiaen song cycles again and the Hindemith song cycle. But I know for sure that La Chanson D'Eve, Sea Pictures, the Lyric Symphony, the Brahms Zwei Gesange, and some others will be getting my votes


----------



## Trout

1. Hahn: À Chloris
2. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
3. Martinů: Magic Nights
4. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
5. Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D. 827
6. Elgar: Sea Pictures, op. 37
7. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
8. Messiaen: Harawi
9. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 (or Morgen)
10. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death

By the way, you might want to alter the spelling of Berg's _Alte*n*berg Lieder_.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Mahler: Urlicht
2. Messiaen: Harawi
3. Webern: 5 Lieder, op. 3
4. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
5. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer 
6. Satie: Je te veux
7. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
8. Mahler: Das himmlische Leben
9. Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D. 827
10. Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Wolf - Spanisches Liederbuch
2. Rachmaninoff - Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
3. Mussorgsky - Songs and Dances of Death
4. Poulenc - Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
5. Poulenc - Fiançailles pour rire
6. Rachmaninoff - Six Songs, Op. 38
7. Schubert - Ave Maria
8. Elgar - Sea Pictures
9. Schubert - Gretchen am Spinnrade
10. Brahms - Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91


----------



## MagneticGhost

Someone else has voted for Rachmaninov  Perhaps this is his time!!

1. Rachmaninov - Vocalise
2. Elgar - Sea Pictures
3. Debussy - Trois Chansons de Bilitis
4. Dowland - First Booke of Songes
5. Mussorgsky - Songs and Dances of Death
6. Brahms - Zigeunerlieder
7. Vaughan Williams - Five Mystical Songs
8. Duparc - L'invitation au voyage
9. Messiaen - Harawi
10. Roxanna Panufnik - Beastly Tales


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Messiaen Harawi
2. Webern Lieder Op. 3
3. Strauss Morgen
4. Schumann Liederkreis op. 24
5. Mahler Urlicht
6. Messiaen Poèmes pour Mi
7. Debussy Trois Chansons de Bilitis
8. Mahler Das iridische Leben
9. Zemlinsky Lyric Symphony
10. Lieberson Neruda Songs


----------



## Guest

Re-listened to some Messiaen - definitely deserving.

Want to give a bit of that Hindemith cycle another quick listen then I'll vote.

Also, I STILL have not heard Songs And Dances Of Death. I listened to some clips of the Boris Christoff recording, but the mixing was so bad (could barely articulate the orchestra underneath the much louder voice) that I didn't continue.

Anyway, do people tend to prefer the Mussorgsky songs orchestrated or with piano? I think I'd prefer to hear the piano but don't know a suitable recording...


----------



## Trout

If we allow Zemlinsky's _Lyric Symphony_, then should we also include Gorecki's 3rd and Shostakovich's 14th?


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

arcaneholocaust said:


> Anyway, do people tend to prefer the Mussorgsky songs orchestrated or with piano? I think I'd prefer to hear the piano but don't know a suitable recording...


I posted one earlier...here you go: Songs and Dances of Death


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> If we allow Zemlinsky's _Lyric Symphony_, then should we also include Gorecki's 3rd and Shostakovich's 14th?


Tough call.. Gorecki's 3rd is already on the symphony list, and Shostakovich 14 should've been a candidate there (though it's not on the final list).

I think at least Shostakovich 14 is reasonable, seeing that it's called a song cycle quite often. Would anyone of you have voted for it in earlier rounds?


----------



## Guest

1. Faure: La Chanson D'Eve
2. Elgar: Sea Pictures
3. Mahler: Urlicht
4. Messiaen: Harawi
5. Brahms: Zwei Gesange, Op. 91
6. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
7. Martinu: Magic Nights
8. Debussy: Cinq Poemes De Baudelaire
9. Hindemith: Das Marienleben
10. Webern: 5 Lieder, Op. 3


I had no clue about the existence of Magic Nights before this last page! Thank you TC


----------



## Nereffid

1. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
2. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
3. Schubert: Du Bist Die Ruh
4. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
5. Dowland: First Booke of Songs
6. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
7. Strauss: Lieder, op.27 (not just Morgen!)
8. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras no.5
9. Faure: Apres Un Reve, Op. 7/1
10. Elgar: Sea Pictures, op.37


----------



## pjang23

About eleven hours before this round closes.


----------



## Winterreisender

If it's not a dumb question, why is Mahler's _Urlicht_ being included? Does this exist independently of the second symphony?

EDIT: Never mind, just looked it up and it does


----------



## Selby

A little strategic (defeated) voting. I still want to encourage everyone to check out Post #144 and look into Palomo’s Cantos del Alma, Lang’s Death Speaks, and Dennehy’s That the Night Come

1. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
2. Messiaen: Poemes pour Mi
3. Berio: Folk Songs
4. Messiaen: Harawi
5. Faure: Apres un Reve
6. Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis
7. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
8. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5
9. Satie: Je Te Veux
10. Faure: La Chanson d’Eve


----------



## Nereffid

Mitchell said:


> A little strategic (defeated) voting. I still want to encourage everyone to check out Post #144 and look into Palomo's Cantos del Alma, Lang's Death Speaks, and Dennehy's That the Night Come


I'll certainly vote for Palomo and Dennehy at some point - I've not heard the full works yet but I'm impressed by what I've heard. Conversely, I've heard the Lang a few times and though I know it's got a lot of buzz I can't warm to it. TBH if I heard a different singer do it I suspect I'd like it a lot more, because there's something about Shara Worden's voice that gets on my nerves.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My fifth round nominations. Do I carry on with my list for all rounds, minus the works that have already found a place on the TC list, or is radical tactical surgery needed now? And I've given myself a metaphorical headache by listening to so many new songs in the last few days, many of which I can no longer remember clearly.

OK, some out (poor Delius), some in (I'm going to get a Brit in by hook or by crook!).

1. Sibelius - Seven songs, Op. 17
2. Mahler - Ablösung im Sommer
3. Poulenc - Fiançailles pour rire, FP 101
4. Messiaen - Harawi 
5. Poulenc - Tel jour telle nuit FP. 86
6. Strauss - Vier Lieder, Op. 27 (or, Morgen! Op. 27/4)
7. Canteloube - Chants d'Auvergne
8. Fauré - L'horizon chimérique, Op. 118
9. Elgar - Sea Pictures, Op. 37
10. Ligeti - Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel


----------



## Guest

Some call it "strategic voting", others say "ok, that's cool that you like obscure stuff, but let's be real here"


----------



## Resurrexit

I'm sorry I don't come to the forum often enough to help out much!

1. Delius - Five Songs from the NOrweigian
2. Rachmaninoff - Vocalise
3. Fauré - Mirages
4. Schubert - Gretchen am Spinnrade
5. Schumann - Liederkreis op. 24
6. Dutilleux - Le temps l'horloge
7. Schumann - Belsazar
8. Wolf - Spanisches Liederbuch
9. Mussorgsky - The Nursery
10. Schubert - Heidenröslein


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ah - Resurrexit! You nominated Delius's 'Five Songs from the Norwegian'. I don't think I should change my 5th round nomination list now, but I have nominated this in every round except this one, and will resurrect it again next time if there is some hope of support for him...


----------



## pjang23

*Voting for Positions 41-50*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 41-50 on our list.

Messiaen: Harawi (87 pts, 8 votes)
Elgar: Sea Pictures (59 pts, 6 votes)
Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27 (52 pts, 5 votes)
Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827 (47 pts, 4 votes)
Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit, FP86 (46 pts, 4 votes)
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death (45 pts, 4 votes)
Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op.34/14 (43 pts, 3 votes)
Mahler: Urlicht (39 pts, 3 votes)
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.24 (37 pts, 3 votes)
Dowland: First Booke of Songes (36 pts, 3 votes)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will close in 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

For those who are interested, the next 10 works were:

Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.3
Satie: Je Te Veux
Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, L90
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95
Lieberson: Neruda Songs
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
Messiaen: Poèmes pour mi
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Hahn: À Chloris
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7/1


----------



## pjang23

1. Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827
2. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit, FP86
3. Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27
4. Messiaen: Harawi
5. Dowland: First Booke of Songes


----------



## Guest

1. Elgar
2. Messiaen
3. Mahler
4. Schubert
5. Strauss


----------



## Selby

1. Messiaen: Harawi
2. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death 
3. Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op.34/14 
4. Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27
5. Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827


----------



## Winterreisender

Poor old Canteloube keeps ending up with the also-rans. Might have to vote more tactically next time 

1. Schumann
2. Dowland
3. Schubert
4. Elgar
5. Rachmaninoff


----------



## MagneticGhost

Not really too worried about the finer details. Glad that Rachmaninov is finally recognised though.
And I would have voted the Mahler if I'd known it counted way back 

Elgar: Sea Pictures
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op.34/14
Mahler: Urlicht
Dowland: First Booke of Songes


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1. Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27
2. Elgar: Sea Pictures
3. Messiaen: Harawi
4. Mahler: Urlicht
5. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit, FP86

(reluctantly excluding the Schumann Op. 24 Liederkreis)


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Rachmaninoff - Vocalise Op. 34/14
2. Poulenc - Tel Jour, Telle Nuit
3. Mussorgsky - Songs and Dances of Death
4. Elgar - Sea Pictures
5. Schumann - Liederkreis, Op. 24


----------



## Nereffid

1. Mussorgsky
2. Schubert
3. Strauss
4. Elgar
5. Dowland


----------



## Trout

1. Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op.37
2. Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827
3. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.24
4. Messiaen: Harawi
5. Mahler: Urlicht

I really like all the pieces in this round, though.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Mahler
2. Messiaen
3. Poulenc
4. Schubert
5. Rachmaninoff


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen
Schumann
Mahler
Mussorgsky
Strauss


----------



## clara s

I missed to vote for my nominations 

I was out of town for 2-3 days


Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.24 
Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827 
Messiaen: Harawi 
Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27 
Mahler: Urlicht


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Rachmaninoff
2. Schumann
3. Schubert
4. Poulenc
5. Mussorgsky


----------



## Guest

I finally got a hold of a piano version of the Mussorgsky songs even though it's too late now for them to get any votes from me. Bought the song cycles on Hyperion. Hyperion recordings can sometimes be hit or miss, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

I have also been doing a lot of listening to new music myself in preparation for voting in this thread, and very much appreciate all the links that have been posted. In the process of my explorations I have discovered Janáček's sole song cycle, "The Diary of One Who Disappeared", which has been a revelation. I'm a huge fan of Janáček but had never heard this work, so when I came across this neat documentary with Ian Bostridge that probes the background of it's composition I was very pleasantly surprised. A completely original, rhapsodic and highly erotic song narrative. I urge others to check it out.


----------



## Guest

SilenceIsGolden, you should stop by the other thread some time


----------



## pjang23

*TC Top 100+ Art Song List*

*Here are the results from the voting round (41-50):*

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Ravel: Shéhérazade
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
11. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
12. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
13. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
14. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
15. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121
16. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
17. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L80 & 104
18. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98
19. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
20. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
21. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
22. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
23. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
24. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
25. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
26. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
27. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
28. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
29. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
30. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op.67
31. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91
32. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
33. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
34. Mahler: Revelge
35. Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas
36. Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson
37. Berg: Altenberg Lieder, Op.4
38. Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op.15
39. Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
40. Stravinsky: Three Japanese Lyrics
41. Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827
42. Messiaen: Harawi
43. Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op.37
44. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.24
45. Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27
46. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
47. Mahler: Urlicht
48. Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op.34/14
49. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit, FP86
50. Dowland: First Booke of Songes


----------



## pjang23

*Round 6 Nominations
(Positions 51-60)*

*Please nominate your top 10 art songs in order of preference.*

You may not nominate any of the art songs that have already made our list. If you missed the earlier rounds, you are free to join in at any time.

You will have 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

1. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op. 95
2. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
3. Brahms: Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91
4. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
5. Hahn: À Chloris
6. Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, L90
7. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
8. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
9. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
10. Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1 (or 5 Lieder, Op.41)


----------



## pjang23

tdc's vote:

1. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, M. 64
2. Ravel: Histoires naturelles
3. Ravel: Cinq melodies populaires grecques
4. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No.5
5. Falla: Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
6. Ravel: Don Quichotte a Dulcinee
7. Rodrigo: Tres Canciones


----------



## Guest

Ya know, I was really planning on beating you to the punch this time, but then I got hungry. One moment please...


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Janáček - The Diary of One Who Disappeared
2. Wolf - Spanisches Liederbuch
3. Brahms - Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91
4. Poulenc - Fiançailles pour rire
5. Schubert - Gretchen am Spinnrade
6. Rachmaninoff - Six Songs, Op. 38
7. Schubert - Ave Maria
8. Fauré - La Chanson d'Ève
9. Finzi - Dies Natalis
10. Brahms - Ophelia-Lieder


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

arcaneholocaust said:


> SilenceIsGolden, you should stop by the other thread some time


I think I can do that. Because I've always been especially fond of art songs, and because I figued it's more of a niche genre than chamber music I figured my help could be used here, but I can contribute there as well.


----------



## Trout

1. Hahn: À Chloris
2. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
3. Martinů: Magic Nights
4. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
5. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
6. Britten: Les Illuminations, op. 18
7. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
8. Aho: Chinese Songs
9. Martinů: Nipponari
10. Silvestrov: Silent Songs


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
2. Schubert: Du Bist Die Ruh
3. Ireland: Sea Fever
4. Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op.18
5. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
6. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras no.5
7. Janacek: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
8. Britten: Les Illuminations, op.18
9. Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies, op.55 (or, specifically, No.4, Songs my mother taught me)
10. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Webern Lieder Op. 3
2. Messiaen Poèmes pour Mi
3. Debussy Trois Chansons de Bilitis
4. Mahler Das iridische Leben
5. Machaut Le Remède de Fortune
6. Janáček The Diary of One Who Disappeared
7. Zemlinsky Lyric Symphony
8. Lieberson Neruda Songs
9. Schubert Gretchen am Spinnrade
10. Ravel Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My sixth round nominations.

1. Sibelius - Seven songs, Op. 17
2. Mahler - Ablösung im Sommer
3. Poulenc - Fiançailles pour rire, FP 101
4. Canteloube - Chants d'Auvergne
5. Delius - Five songs from the Norwegian
6. Fauré - L'horizon chimérique, Op. 118
7. Ligeti - Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel
8. Hindemith - Des Todes Tod, Op. 23a
9. Schumann - Kerner-Lieder, Op. 35
10. Wolf - Goethe-Lieder


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Webern: 5 Lieder, op. 3
2. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
3. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
4. Britten: Les Illuminations
5. Satie: Je te veux
6. Mahler: Das himmlische Leben
7. Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi
8. Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis
9. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
10. Mahler: Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt


----------



## Guest

This will do, I suppose. I need to listen to Poemes Pour Mi and Les Illuminations and various Poulenc songs again, among others, and need to hear that Janacek cycle... Oh, and I just came across the Lieberson songs on the Grawemeyer page... those award winners are generally pretty stellar, so I'll eventually wanna check that out too...

1. Faure: La Chanson D'Eve
2. Brahms: Zwei Gesange, Op. 91
3. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
4. Martinu: Magic Nights
5. Hindemith: Das Marienleben
6. Webern: 5 Lieder, Op. 3
7. Ravel: Trois Poemes De Stephane Mellarme
8. Debussy: Trois Ballades De Francois Villon
9. Debussy: Cinq Poemes De Baudelaire
10. Schubert: Death And The Maiden


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Delius - Five Songs from the NOrweigian
2. Fauré - Mirages
3. Schubert - Gretchen am Spinnrade
4. Wolf - Spanisches Liederbuch
5. Dutilleux - Le temps l'horloge
6. Schumann - Belsazar
7. Mussorgsky - The Nursery
8. Schubert - Heidenröslein
9. Britten - Les Illuminations
10. Fauré - La Chanson D'Eve


----------



## pjang23

This round will close in under 12 hours.


----------



## clara s

sixth round

1.	5 Poemes de Baudelaire - Claude Debussy

2.	Elegie - Jules Massenet

3.	Trois Chansons de Bilitis - Claude Debussy

4.	Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - Maurice Ravel

5.	Lieder de Mignon - Robert Schumann

6.	Les Illuminations - Benjamin Britten

7.	Neruda Songs - Peter Lieberson

8.	Le bal masque - Francis Poulenc

9.	Goethe-Lieder - Hugo Wolf

10.	Chants d’ Auvergne - Joseph Canteloube


----------



## Winterreisender

Haven't had much time to check out other people's stuff this time, so I'll vote for some old favourites:

1. Satie: Je Te Veux
2. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh
3. Finzi: Dies Natalis
4. Faure: Apres Un Reve
5. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
6. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
7. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen
8. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune (good call on this one!)
9: Alfonso X: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia
10: Beethoven: Adelaide


----------



## pjang23

*Voting for Positions 51-60*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 51-60 on our list.

Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95 (53 pts, 5 votes)
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118 (53 pts, 5 votes)
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé (49 pts, 5 votes)
Britten: Les Illuminations (47 pts, 5 votes)
Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis, L90 (44 pts, 4 votes)
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne (43 pts, 4 votes)
Brahms: Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91 (40 pts, 3 votes)
Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.3 (40 pts, 3 votes)
Finzi: Dies Natalis, Op.8 (34 pts, 3 votes)
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared (34 pts, 3 votes)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will close in 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

For those who are interested, the next few works were:

Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D776
Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
Delius: Five Songs from the Norwegian
Hahn: À Chloris
Satie: Je Te Veux
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
Martinů: Magic Nights
Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101


----------



## pjang23

My vote:

1. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95
2. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
3. Brahms: Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91
4. Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis, L90
5. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118

tdc's vote: (only worth 3 points)

1. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé


----------



## Guest

1. Faure
2. Ravel
3. Brahms
4. Webern
5. Britten


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schubert
2. Britten
3. Janáček
4. Canteloube
5. Debussy


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Finzi
2. Canteloube
3. Schubert
4. Britten
5. Brahms


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Janáček - The Diary of One Who Disappeared
2. Brahms - Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91
3. Schubert - Gretchen am Spinnrade
4. Finzi - Dies Natalis
5. Fauré - La Chanson d'Ève


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Britten
2. Webern
3. Debussy
4. Ravel
5. Janáček


----------



## Mahlerian

Webern
Debussy
Janáček
Ravel
Finzi


----------



## Trout

1. Finzi: Dies Natalis, Op.8
2. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
3. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
4. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95
5. Britten: Les Illuminations


----------



## pjang23

This round will close in about 10 hours. Have to close a little bit early again due to conflicts.


----------



## clara s

Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé 
Britten: Les Illuminations 
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne 
Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

OK, I can listen to no more song cycles tonight, these will be my votes. 

1. Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.3
2. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
3. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
4. Debussy - Chansons de Bilitis, L. 90
5. Finzi: Dies Natalis, Op.8


----------



## pjang23

*TC Top 100+ Art Song List*

*Here are the results from the voting round (51-60):*

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Ravel: Shéhérazade
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
11. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
12. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
13. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
14. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
15. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121
16. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
17. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L80 & 104
18. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98
19. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
20. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
21. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
22. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
23. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
24. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
25. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
26. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
27. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
28. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
29. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
30. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op.67
31. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91
32. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
33. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
34. Mahler: Revelge
35. Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas
36. Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson
37. Berg: Altenberg Lieder, Op.4
38. Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op.15
39. Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
40. Stravinsky: Three Japanese Lyrics
41. Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827
42. Messiaen: Harawi
43. Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op.37
44. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.24
45. Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27
46. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
47. Mahler: Urlicht
48. Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op.34/14
49. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit, FP86
50. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
51. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
52. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
53. Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis, L90
54. Britten: Les Illuminations
55. Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.3
56. Finzi: Dies Natalis, Op.8
57. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95
58. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
59. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
60. Brahms: Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91


----------



## pjang23

*Round 7 Nominations
(Positions 61-70)*

*Please nominate your top 10 art songs in order of preference.*

You may not nominate any of the art songs that have already made our list. If you missed the earlier rounds, you are free to join in at any time.

You will have 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

My vote:
1. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
2. Hahn: À Chloris
3. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
4. Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1 (or 5 Lieder, Op.41)
5. Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.86
6. Schumann: Myrthen, Op.25
7. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D776
8. Alfonso X: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia
9. Barber: Dover Beach, Op.3
10. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58

tdc's vote:
1. Ravel: Histoires naturelles
2. Ravel: Cinq melodies populaires grecques
3. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No.5
4. Falla: Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
5. Ravel: Don Quichotte a Dulcinee
6. Rodrigo: Tres Canciones


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Wolf - Spanisches Liederbuch
2. Poulenc - Fiançailles pour rire
3. Rachmaninoff - Six Songs, Op. 38
4. Schubert - Ave Maria
5. Brahms - Ophelia-Lieder
6. Wolf - Eichendorff Lieder
7. Wolf - Goethe Lieder
8. Mussorgsky - The Nursery
9. Delius - 5 Songs From the Norwegian (Couldn't find a link to it, but you can hear the fine recording with Mark Stone from _The Complete Delius Songbook Volume 1_ on Spotify)
10. Schubert - Du bist die Ruh


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Alfonso X - Santa Maria Strela Do Dia
2. Satie - Je Te Veux
3. Schubert - Im Frühling, D 882
4. Schubert - Der Zwerg, D 771
5. Schubert - Du bist die Ruh, D 776
6. Schubert - Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
7. Schubert - Die Forelle, D 550
8. Chausson - Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
9. Machaut - Le Remède de Fortune
10. Wolf - Spanisches Liederbuch


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Delius - Five Songs from the Norweigian
2. Fauré - Mirages
3. Wolf - Spanisches Liederbuch
4. Dutilleux - Le temps l'horloge
5. Schumann - Belsazar
6. Mussorgsky - The Nursery
7. Schubert - Heidenröslein
8. Chausson - Poème de l'amour et de la mer
9. Satie - Je Te Veux
10. Britten - Nocturne


----------



## Trout

1. Hahn: À Chloris
2. Martinů: Magic Nights
3. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
4. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
5. Aho: Chinese Songs
6. Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi
7. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5
8. Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
9. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
10. Delius: Five Songs from the Norwegian

edit: I'm pretty sure no one is going to vote for _Nipponari_ this round, so I substituted it for the Messiaen.


----------



## Guest

I didn't get a break or anything for the last 12 hours, so I'm kinda pooped, and I'm starting to get perpetually behind on listenings in general...but I'll try! May have to submit a top 7-8 or some really obscure crap...

Edit: @Trout - Nystroem! I forgot about those. Also, want to listen to Aho's songs soon - both the Chinese and the newer cycle that was written along with the 14th symphony.


----------



## pjang23

This round will close in about 11 hours. Since we're only at five voters so far, let me know if you want a time extension.


----------



## Nereffid

I'll vote in a few hours, just need to make my mind up on a few things.


----------



## Guest

I'm dead tired and can't guarantee that I'll get home from work in time to give anything else a listen/re-listen, so here's all I've got for this round:

1. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
2. Martinu: Magic Nights
3. Hindemith: Das Marienleben
4. Messiaen: Poemes Pour Mi
5. Debussy: Trois Ballades De Francois Villon
6. Chausson: Poeme De L'amour Et De La Mer
7. Debussy: Cinq Poemes De Baudelaire
8. Schubert: Death And The Maiden


----------



## clara s

seventh round


1.	5 Poemes de Baudelaire - Claude Debussy
2.	Elegie - Jules Massenet
3.	Spanisches Liederbuch – Hugo Wolf
4.	Zdes' khorosho – Sergei Rachmaninoff
5.	Lieder de Mignon - Robert Schumann
6.	Neruda Songs - Peter Lieberson
7.	Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht? - Gustav Mahler
8.	Le bal masque - Francis Poulenc
9.	Goethe-Lieder - Hugo Wolf
10.	Du bist die Ruh – Franz Schubert


----------



## Guest

Getting a short break from work! I have to go back in a few min but...got a chance to listen to something new and exciting to my ears, so let's add:

9. Lieberson: Neruda Songs


----------



## clara s

arcaneholocaust said:


> Getting a short break from work! I have to go back in a few min but...got a chance to listen to something new and exciting to my ears, so let's add:
> 
> 9. Lieberson: Neruda Songs


excellent choice

come on... one more in the next break, to make the ten


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen
2. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
3. Ireland: Sea Fever
4. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras no.5
5. Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op.18
6. Schubert: Du Bist Die Ruh
7. Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op. 79
8. Purcell: Music for a While
9. Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies, op.55. No.4, Songs my mother taught me
10. Beethoven: Adelaide


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My seventh round nominations.

1. Sibelius - Seven songs, Op. 17
2. Mahler - Ablösung im Sommer
3. Delius - Five songs from the Norwegian
4. Wolf - Goethe-Lieder
5. Hindemith - Des Todes Tod, Op. 23a
6. Shostakovich - From Jewish Poetry, Op. 79
7. Ligeti - Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel
8. Schoenberg - Six songs, Op. 3
9. Poulenc - Fiançailles pour rire, FP 101
10. Schumann - Kerner-Lieder, Op. 35


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
2. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
3. Satie: Je te veux
4. Mahler: Das himmlische Leben
5. Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi
6. Delius: Five Songs form the Norwegian
7. Mahler: Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Messiaen Poèmes pour Mi
2. Mahler Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht? (an excellent choice from clara s)
3. Machaut Le Remède de Fortune
4. Zemlinsky Lyric Symphony
5. Lieberson Neruda Songs
6. Falla Psyché
7. Schoenberg Six Songs, op. 3
8. Barber Dover Beach
9. Mahler Ablösung im Sommer
10. Shostakovich From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op. 79


----------



## Guest

clara s likes to play hardball....so I'll go with

10. Barber: Dover Beach

Sorry for the staggered vote


----------



## pjang23

*Voting for Positions 61-70*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 61-70 on our list.

Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19 (53pts, 5 votes)
Delius: Five Songs from the Norwegian (51pts, 5 votes)
Messiaen: Poèmes pour mi (48pts, 4 votes)
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch (47pts, 4 votes)
Lieberson: Neruda Songs (42pts, 4 votes)
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D776 (42pts, 5 votes)
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune (40pts, 4 votes)
Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer (35pts, 3 votes)
Satie: Je Te Veux (34pts, 3 votes)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No.5 (34pts, 3 votes)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will close in 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

For those who are interested, the next few works were:

Hahn: À Chloris
Martinů: Magic Nights
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, Op.18
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D714
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L70
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nadihegedüvel
Alfonso X El Sabio: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia (Cantigas De Santa Maria #100)
Mahler: Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht?
Falla: Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101
Barber: Dover Beach, Op.3


----------



## pjang23

My vote:
1. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
2. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
3. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D776
4. Messiaen: Poèmes pour mi
5. Lieberson: Neruda Songs

tdc's vote: (only worth 3 points)
1. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No.5


----------



## Selby

Sorry for my absence. It's been a week.

1. Lieberson: Neruda Songs 
2. Messiaen: Poèmes pour mi
3. Satie: Je Te Veux
4. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No.5
5. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer


----------



## Guest

1. Messiaen
2. Lieberson
3. Chausson
4. Villa-Lobos
5. Mahler


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schubert
2. Villa-Lobos
3. Lieberson
4. Messiaen
5. Wolf


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Satie
2. Schubert
3. Machaut
4. Chausson
5. Wolf


----------



## MagneticGhost

Chausson
Messiaen
Schubert
Machaut
Wolf


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Wolf - Spanisches Liederbuch
2. Delius - Five Songs from the Norwegian 
3. Schubert - Du bist die Ruh
4. Chausson - Poème de l'amour et de la mer
5. Machaut - Le Remède de Fortune


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen
Machaut
Lieberson
Mahler
Wolf


----------



## clara s

arcaneholocaust said:


> clara s likes to play hardball....so I'll go with
> 
> 10. Barber: Dover Beach
> 
> Sorry for the staggered vote


wow

nice song, beautiful poem, clear vote hahaha

i heard it just now with Fischer-Dieskau

very melodic


----------



## Trout

1. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
2. Messiaen: Poèmes pour mi
3. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No.5
4. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
5. Delius: Five Songs from the Norwegian


----------



## pjang23

This round will close in about 12 hours.


----------



## Guest

I don't think you're encountering as many issues here (as the art song repertoire seems a little more "standard"), but it makes me wince a little when only 2 strong nominations are really necessary to take a work to the next voting round. My next round will certainly follow the status quo, but I wondered what you would think of allowing posters to begin nominating up to 20 works a little early (nomination round 9 instead of the last round). This would increase the likelihood that works would get 3 or more nominations. Considering you're more "senior" in this regard, I will probably default on your judgement, or Trout's, or whoever.


----------



## Nereffid

I certainly have used "tactical voting" occasionally, and sometimes it's been successful (though I suppose you need to be the last person to nominate for it to work best). I suppose there's just too much individual variation among the 10 or so participants for a viable consensus to be reached. So, yeah, I'd be in favour of longer nomination lists even right now.


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> I don't think you're encountering as many issues here (as the art song repertoire seems a little more "standard"), but it makes me wince a little when only 2 strong nominations are really necessary to take a work to the next voting round. My next round will certainly follow the status quo, but I wondered what you would think of allowing posters to begin nominating up to 20 works a little early (nomination round 9 instead of the last round). This would increase the likelihood that works would get 3 or more nominations. Considering you're more "senior" in this regard, I will probably default on your judgement, or Trout's, or whoever.


I think it's a good idea for chamber duos, seeing that people's vote lists are not intersecting much. Consider doing it for the upcoming nomination round, even.

I think there's fewer problems here, but I wouldn't mind increasing the nominations to 15 or 20 in the next round to give people more room (and collect more honorable mentions of course). I'm also finding it hard myself to narrow nominations to 10 works, and I'm sure that due to space limitations some people may have left out works that they thought didn't have a chance.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the input, I very well may do it in this upcoming round, yeah.

I'm not sure I could contribute 20 worthwhile nominations for art songs right now (I could certainly nominate 20 things, but random Schoenberg opuses, random Faure songs, etc probably won't go too far). 

My only qualm is that people sometimes feel discouraged from posting at all when they can't produce a full list of nominations - I have tried to encourage any and all contributions, but I'm not sure if it's working or not.


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> I certainly have used "tactical voting" occasionally, and sometimes it's been successful (though I suppose you need to be the last person to nominate for it to work best). I suppose there's just too much individual variation among the 10 or so participants for a viable consensus to be reached. So, yeah, I'd be in favour of longer nomination lists even right now.


I have been tempted to tactically edit my vote, but I deemed it a bit reprehensible since I have the scores right in front of me


----------



## Ukko

1. Strauss - 4 Last Songs - Norman
2. Schumann - Kinderscenen - several; unless words are a requirement.


----------



## clara s

Wolf
Lieberson
Mahler
Schubert
Messiaen


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
2. Delius: Five Songs from the Norwegian
3. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
4. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
5. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19


----------



## pjang23

*TC Top 100+ Art Song List*

*Here are the results from the voting round (61-70):*

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Ravel: Shéhérazade
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
11. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
12. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
13. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
14. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
15. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121
16. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
17. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L80 & 104
18. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98
19. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
20. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
21. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
22. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
23. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
24. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
25. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
26. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
27. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
28. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
29. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
30. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op.67
31. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91
32. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
33. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
34. Mahler: Revelge
35. Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas
36. Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson
37. Berg: Altenberg Lieder, Op.4
38. Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op.15
39. Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
40. Stravinsky: Three Japanese Lyrics
41. Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827
42. Messiaen: Harawi
43. Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op.37
44. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.24
45. Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27
46. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
47. Mahler: Urlicht
48. Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op.34/14
49. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit, FP86
50. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
51. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
52. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
53. Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis, L90
54. Britten: Les Illuminations
55. Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.3
56. Finzi: Dies Natalis, Op.8
57. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95
58. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
59. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
60. Brahms: Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91
61. Messiaen: Poèmes pour mi
62. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
63. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
64. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D776
65. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
66. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
67. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No.5
68. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
69. Delius: Five Songs from the Norwegian
70. Satie: Je Te Veux


----------



## pjang23

*Round 8 Nominations
(Positions 71-80)*

*Please nominate your top 20 art songs in order of preference.* The number of nominations has increased to give voters more room for their votes.

You may not nominate any of the art songs that have already made our list. If you missed the earlier rounds, you are free to join in at any time.

You will have 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

My vote:
1. Hahn: À Chloris
2. Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1 (or 5 Lieder, Op.41)
3. Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.86
4. Schumann: Myrthen, Op.25
5. Alfonso X: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia
6. Barber: Dover Beach, Op.3
7. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58
8. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D877
9. Fauré: Après un rêve, Op.7/1
10. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
11. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D714
12. Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace
13. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, Op.74 (A personal favorite, though Op.25 should come first)
14. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, Op.18
15. Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2
16. Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101
17. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
18. Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105
19. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
20. Mendelssohn: 6 Gesänge, Op.34 (Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op.34/2)

tdc's vote:
1. Ravel: Histoires naturelles
2. Ravel: Cinq melodies populaires grecques
3. Falla: Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
4. Ravel: Don Quichotte a Dulcinee
5. Rodrigo: Tres Canciones


----------



## Guest

I almost completely caught up with my listenings for chamber duos...now I'll need a bit of time, as usual, for songs...


----------



## pjang23

In case you missed it on the previous page, you are allowed to nominate *up to 20 works* from now on.


----------



## Trout

1. Hahn: À Chloris
2. Martinů: Magic Nights
3. Crumb: Apparition
4. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
5. Aho: Chinese Songs
6. Martinů: Nipponari
7. Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
8. Varèse: Offrandes
9. Silvestrov: Silent Songs
10. Golijov: Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra
11. Szymanowski: Songs of the Fairy-Tale Princess, op. 31
12. Berg: Der Wein
13. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
14. Beethoven: Adelaide
15. Schoeck: Elegie, op. 36
16. Butterworth: Songs from A Shropshire Lad
17. Duparc: L'invitation au voyage
18. Webern: Five Canons, op. 16
19. Griffes: Five Poems of Ancient China and Japan, op. 10
20. Ives: General William Booth Enters into Heaven

Even though there are quite a few pieces I would like to listen to, I am submitting my list now in case I do not have time in the next couple of days. But if I do, I hope it would not be too much of an inconvenience if I were to post an updated version later.


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen
2. Ireland: Sea Fever
3. Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op.18
4. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op. 79
5. Purcell: Music for a While
6. Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies, op.55. No.4, Songs my mother taught me
7. Caccini: Amarilli mia bella
8. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
9. Barber: Dover Beach
10. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
11. Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarotti, op.145
12. Britten: Winter Words, op.52
13. Beethoven: Adelaide
14. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen
15. Alfonso X El Sabio: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia (Cantigas De Santa Maria #100)
16. Martinů: Magic Nights
17. Hahn: À Chloris
18. Fauré: Après un rêve, op.7 no.1
19. Ives: General William Booth Enters Into Heaven
20. Dennehy: That the Night Come


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Poulenc - Fiançailles pour rire
2. Rachmaninoff - Zdes' khorosho, Op. 21 No. 7
3. Rachmaninoff - Six Songs, Op. 38
4. Wolf - Goethe Lieder
5. Brahms - Ophelia-Lieder
6. Wolf - Eichendorff Lieder
7. Schubert - Ave Maria
8. Mussorgsky - The Nursery
9. Poulenc - Le bal masque 
10. Schubert - Liebhaber in allen Gestalten
11. Schubert - Auf dem Wasser zu singen
12. Martinů - Magic Nights
13. Brahms - 5 Lieder, Op.105
14. Fauré - Cinq Mélodies de Venise
15. Schubert - Willkommen und Abschied
16. Barber - Dover Beach
17. Falla - Psyché
18. Ives - General William Booth Enters Into Heaven
19. Beethoven - Adelaide
20. Alfonso X El Sabio - Santa Maria Strela Do Dia


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Alfonso X - Santa Maria Strela Do Dia
2. Schubert - Im Frühling, D 882
3. Schubert - Der Zwerg, D 771
4. Schubert - Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
5. Purcell - Music For A While (forgot about this one!)
6. Schubert - Der Schiffer, D 536
7. Faure - Apres Un Reve
8. Beethoven - Adelaide
9. Beethoven - Seufzer eines Ungeliebten / Gegenliebe (I'm sure this song would be better still if the Choral Fantasy didn't exist)
10. Satie - La diva de l'Empire
11. Finzi - Let Us Garlands Brings
12. Mendelssohn - 6 Songs, Op. 34
13. Schubert - Der Alpenjäger, D 588
14. Mozart - Sehnsucht nach dem Frühlinge, Kv 596
15. Schubert - Die Forelle
16. Byrd - My Mind To Me a Kingdom Is
17. Leifs - Memorial Songs On The Death Of Jónas Hallgrímsson (I enjoy all of Leifs' songs so it was tricky to narrow it down to just one work. Can't find any of it on youtube though.)
18. Grieg - En Drom - Op. 48/6
19. Wolf - Goethe Lieder
20. Bach - Schemellis Gesangbuch (It's not his best work, but it's still Bach!)


----------



## pjang23

*** Edit: My mistake. ***


----------



## Guest

1. Martinu: Magic Nights
2. Hindemith: Das Marienleben
3. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony
4. Nystroem: Songs By The Sea
5. Schumann: Myrthen
6. Debussy: Trois Ballades De Francois Villon
7. Debussy: Cinq Poemes De Baudelaire
8. Schubert: Death And The Maiden
9. Beethoven: Adelaide
10. Falla: Psyche
11. Berg: Der Wein
12. Barber: Dover Beach
13. Berg: Four Songs, Op. 2
14. Schoenberg: Zwei Gesange, Op. 1
15. Silvestrov: Silent Songs

This is all I can really come up with right now, but I will make (clear) additions if I listen to some songs tomorrow, as I intend to.


----------



## pjang23

About 12 hours before this round closes. Let me know if you need more time.


----------



## Guest

There are still some orchestral songs I've been meaning to check out, but I really don't feel much like a ton of vocal music today, so I'll just top off my list with:

16. Chopin: 17 Songs, Op. 74
17. Poulenc: Fiancailles Pour Rire
18. Schoenberg: 6 Lieder, Op. 3
19. Faure: Clair De Lune
20. Faure: Cinq Melodies "De Venise"


----------



## pjang23

Forgot I was going to see Mahler 9 tonight! Since this is a nomination round, I'll close it about an hour late.


----------



## clara s

I am very tired and the time is expiring
so 14 songs for the eighth round

1.	5 Poemes de Baudelaire - Claude Debussy

2.	Elegie - Jules Massenet

3.	Zdes' khorosho – Sergei Rachmaninoff

4.	Lieder de Mignon - Robert Schumann

5.	Dover Beach - Samuel Barber

6.	Zefiro torna - Claudio Monteverdi

7.	Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht? - Gustav Mahler

8.	Adelaide - W. van Beethoven

9.	5 Lieder, Op. 105 - Johannes Brahms

10.	From Jewish Folk poetry - Dmitri Shostakovich

11.	Le bal masque - Francis Poulenc

12.	Goethe-Lieder - Hugo Wolf

13.	Tres canciones españolas - Joaquin Rodrigo

14.	Clair De Lune - Gabriel Faure (Paul Verlaine)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My eighth round nominations.

1. Sibelius - Seven songs, Op. 17
2. Berg - Four songs for voice and piano, Op. 2
3. Mahler - Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt
4. Shostakovich - From Jewish Poetry, Op. 79
5. Hindemith - Des Todes Tod, Op. 23a
6. Ligeti - Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel
7. Schoenberg - Six songs, Op. 3
8. Poulenc - Métamorphoses, FP121
9. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
10. Webern - Fünf Lieder for voice and piano, Op. 4
11. Wolf - Goethe-Lieder
12. Wolf - Eichendorff-lieder
13. Fauré - L'horizon chimérique, Op. 118
14. Sibelius - Six Songs, Op.90
15. Poulenc - Le Bal Masque, FP 60
16. Elgar - Twilight, Op. 59/6
17. Schumann - Kerner-Lieder, Op. 35
18. Poulenc - Fiançailles pour rire, FP 101
19. Satie - Trois mélodies de 1916
20. Satie - Ludions


----------



## Trout

Apologies, I would like to make one small change: swap out the Crumb work for Zemlinsky's _Lyric Symphony_. Thanks!



Trout said:


> 1. Hahn: À Chloris
> 2. Martinů: Magic Nights
> *3. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18*
> 4. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
> 5. Aho: Chinese Songs
> 6. Martinů: Nipponari
> 7. Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
> 8. Varèse: Offrandes
> 9. Silvestrov: Silent Songs
> 10. Golijov: Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra
> 11. Szymanowski: Songs of the Fairy-Tale Princess, op. 31
> 12. Berg: Der Wein
> 13. Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
> 14. Beethoven: Adelaide
> 15. Schoeck: Elegie, op. 36
> 16. Butterworth: Songs from A Shropshire Lad
> 17. Duparc: L'invitation au voyage
> 18. Webern: Five Canons, op. 16
> 19. Griffes: Five Poems of Ancient China and Japan, op. 10
> 20. Ives: General William Booth Enters into Heaven


----------



## pjang23

*Voting for Positions 71-80*

The following 11 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 71-80 on our list.

Beethoven: Adelaide, Op.46 (115pts, 6 votes)
Barber: Dover Beach, Op.3 (107pts, 5 votes)
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder (101pts, 5 votes)
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D714 (97pts, 4 votes)
Martinů: Magic Nights (93pts, 4 votes)
Alfonso X El Sabio: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia (Cantigas De Santa Maria #100) (83pts, 4 votes)
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531 (83pts, 4 votes)
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79 (75pts, 3 votes)
Hahn: À Chloris (74pts, 3 votes)
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, Op.18 (73pts, 3 votes)
Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101 (72pts, 4 votes)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 11 works in order of preference.*

The Poulenc was included just to be fair, since it was only behind by one point and was coincidentally knocked out of the top 10 by a changed vote. The next work (Falla: Psyché) was behind by 9 points.

The last place work of this round will proceed to the next voting round automatically.

This round will close in 46 hours.


----------



## pjang23

For those interested, the following works scored at least 40 points:

Falla: Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op.7/1
Poulenc: Le bal masque
Rachmaninoff: Zdes' khorosho, Op.21/7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105
Schumann: Myrthen, Op.25
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58
Purcell: Music for a While
Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, Op.18
Berg: 4 Gesänge, Op.2
Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2
Rodrigo: Tres Canciones
Wolf: Eichendorff-Lieder
Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir


----------



## pjang23

1. Hahn: À Chloris
2. Alfonso X El Sabio: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia
3. Barber: Dover Beach, Op.3
4. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
5. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D714


----------



## Guest

1. Martinu
2. Poulenc
3. Zemlinsky
4. Barber
5. Schubert And The Maiden


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Poulenc
2. Wolf
3. Schubert Auf dem Wasser zu singen
4. Martinů
5. Barber


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Alfonso
2. Schubert auf dem Wasser
3. Beethoven
4. Wolf
5. Schubert der Tod und das Mädchen


----------



## Nereffid

pjang23, that is a most judicious use of the word "coincidentally"!


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen
2. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op. 79
3. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
4. Barber: Dover Beach
5. Beethoven: Adelaide


----------



## pjang23

Nereffid said:


> pjang23, that is a most judicious use of the word "coincidentally"!


It was confirmed to be a coincidence. Anyway, I'll only do these ad-hoc changes if a late edit will impact the outcome (in case someone actually did pull a tactical edit)


----------



## Trout

1. Hahn: À Chloris
2. Martinů: Magic Nights
3. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, Op.18
4. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
5. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79


----------



## pjang23

Voting round will close in 9 hours.


----------



## clara s

Wolf: Goethe-Lieder 
Beethoven: Adelaide,
Barber: Dover Beach
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry


----------



## Mahlerian

Zemlinsky
Wolf
Barber
Schubert Maiden
Shostakovich


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry Op.79
2. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
3. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
4. Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101
5. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D714


----------



## pjang23

*TC Top 100+ Art Song List*

*Here are the results from the voting round (71-80):*

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Ravel: Shéhérazade
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
11. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
12. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
13. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
14. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
15. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121
16. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
17. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L80 & 104
18. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98
19. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
20. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
21. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
22. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
23. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
24. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
25. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
26. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
27. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
28. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
29. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
30. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op.67
31. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91
32. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
33. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
34. Mahler: Revelge
35. Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas
36. Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson
37. Berg: Altenberg Lieder, Op.4
38. Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op.15
39. Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
40. Stravinsky: Three Japanese Lyrics
41. Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827
42. Messiaen: Harawi
43. Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op.37
44. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.24
45. Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27
46. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
47. Mahler: Urlicht
48. Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op.34/14
49. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit, FP86
50. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
51. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
52. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
53. Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis, L90
54. Britten: Les Illuminations
55. Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.3
56. Finzi: Dies Natalis, Op.8
57. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95
58. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
59. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
60. Brahms: Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91
61. Messiaen: Poèmes pour mi
62. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
63. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
64. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D776
65. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
66. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
67. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No.5
68. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
69. Delius: Five Songs from the Norwegian
70. Satie: Je Te Veux
71. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
72. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D714
73. Barber: Dover Beach, Op.3
74. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
75. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op.79
76. Martinů: Magic Nights
77. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, Op.18
78. Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101
79. Beethoven: Adelaide, Op.46
80. Hahn: À Chloris

The following work will automatically qualify for the next voting round:
Alfonso X El Sabio: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia (Cantigas De Santa Maria #100)


----------



## pjang23

*Round 9 Nominations
(Positions 81-90)*

*Please nominate your top 20 art songs in order of preference.*

You may not nominate any of the art songs that have already made our list. If you missed the earlier rounds, you are free to join in at any time.

You will have 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

Hmm, I'll have to think a little bit more for this round.

1. Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105 (#1 #2)
2. Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1 (or 5 Lieder, Op.41)
3. Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.86
4. Schumann: Myrthen, Op.25
5. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58
6. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D877
7. Fauré: Après un rêve, Op.7/1
8. Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace
9. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, Op.74
10. Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2
11. Mendelssohn: 6 Gesänge, Op.34 (including Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op.34/2)
12. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
13. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
14. Strauss: 8 Gedichte aus Letzte Blätter, Op.10
15. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
16. Purcell: Music for a While
17. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
18. TBD
19. TBD
20. TBD

tdc's vote:
1. Ravel: Histoires naturelles
2. Ravel: Cinq melodies populaires grecques
3. Falla: Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
4. Ravel: Don Quichotte a Dulcinee
5. Rodrigo: Tres Canciones


----------



## Nereffid

1. Ireland: Sea Fever
2. Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op.18
3. Purcell: Music for a While
4. Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies, op.55. No.4, Songs my mother taught me
5. Caccini: Amarilli mia bella
6. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
7. Ives: General William Booth Enters Into Heaven
8. Berg: 4 Songs, op.2
9. Mozart: Sehnsucht nach dem Frühlinge, Kv 596
10. Butterworth: Songs from A Shropshire Lad
11. Fauré: Après un rêve, op.7 no.1
12. Fauré: Cinq melodies de Venise, op.58
13. Rorem: Early One Morning
14. Warlock: The Curlew
15. Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarotti, op.145
16. Britten: Winter Words, op.52
17. Barber: Sure on this shining night
18. Massenet: Elegie
19. Duparc: L'invitation au voyage
20. Golijov: Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

I'm a little bummed that Rachmaninoff is underrepresented; although somewhat neglected his 75 songs are perhaps the most perfect of Russia's song literature. His gift for pinpointing and capturing emotion is breathtaking, and from an impulse, even a suggestion from the poetry he always manages to create a magical mood. I've consider him to be up there in the same league with the other art song masters like Schubert, Wolf, Fauré, Mahler, Schumann, Poulenc, Brahms -- who knows, maybe one day they'll have a wider audience. Oh well, one final push to try to get some more Rachmaninoff on the list.

1. Rachmaninoff - Zdes' khorosho, Op. 21 No. 7
2. Rachmaninoff - Six Songs, Op. 38
3. Rachmaninoff - A Dream, Op. 5 No. 8
4. Rachmaninoff - Spring Waters, Op. 14 No. 11
5. Rachmaninoff - Migrant Wind, Op. 34 No. 4
6. Wolf - Eichendorff-Lieder
7. Brahms - 5 Lieder, Op.105 
8. Mussorgsky - The Nursery
9. Poulenc - Le bal masque 
10. Schubert - Liebhaber in allen Gestalten
11. Brahms - Ophelia-Lieder
12. Fauré - Cinq Mélodies de Venise
13. Schubert - Willkommen und Abschied
14. Falla - Psyché
15. Ives - General William Booth Enters Into Heaven
16. Berg: 4 Songs, Op.2
17. Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace
18. Schumann - Myrthen, Op. 25
19. Sibelius - Six Songs, Op.90
20. Massenet: Elegie


----------



## Nereffid

SilenceIsGolden said:


> I'm a little bummed that Rachmaninoff is underrepresented


I was planning on voting for some Rachmaninov next round, though it depends I suppose on how many gaps are opened on my list after this set of nominations.


----------



## Woodduck

SilenceIsGolden said:


> I'm a little bummed that Rachmaninoff is underrepresented; although his songs are rather neglected his 75 songs are perhaps the most perfect of Russia's song literature. His gift for pinpointing and capturing emotion is breathtaking, and from an impulse, even a suggestion from the poetry he always manages to create a magical mood. I've always considered him up there in the same league with the art song masters like Schubert, Wolf, Fauré, Mahler, Schumann, Poulenc, Brahms -- who knows, maybe one day. Oh well, one final push to try to get some more Rachmaninoff on the list.
> 
> 1. Rachmaninoff - Zdes' khorosho, Op. 21 No. 7
> 2. Rachmaninoff - Six Songs, Op. 38
> 3. Rachmaninoff - A Dream, Op. 5 No. 8
> 4. Rachmaninoff - Spring Waters, Op. 14 No. 11
> 5. Rachmaninoff - Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
> 6. Wolf - Eichendorff-Lieder
> 7. Brahms - 5 Lieder, Op.105
> 8. Mussorgsky - The Nursery
> 9. Poulenc - Le bal masque
> 10. Schubert - Liebhaber in allen Gestalten
> 11. Brahms - Ophelia-Lieder
> 12. Fauré - Cinq Mélodies de Venise
> 13. Schubert - Willkommen und Abschied
> 14. Falla - Psyché
> 15. Ives - General William Booth Enters Into Heaven
> 16. Berg: 4 Songs, Op.2
> 17. Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace
> 18. Schumann - Myrthen, Op. 25
> 19. Sibelius - Six Songs, Op.90
> 20. Massenet: Elegie


All I can say to you, sir, is :kiss:! Everyone, the entire world - no, the entire universe of beings animate and inanimate - should be singing the songs of Rachmaninov. I just want to mention a small set of them performed by Renee Fleming and Jean-Yves Thibaudet on their CD "Night Songs." Their performances of "It is Beautiful Here" and "Sleep" are glorious. I 'd like to see them give us an all-Rach CD.


----------



## pjang23

SilenceIsGolden said:


> 5. Rachmaninoff - Fourteen Songs, Op. 34


The Vocalise is already on the list. You can nominate another individual song from Op.34, or if there's support we could change the entry from just Vocalise to the whole opus.


----------



## pjang23

Included my last three votes.



pjang23 said:


> Hmm, I'll have to think a little bit more for this round.
> 
> 1. Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105 (#1 #2)
> 2. Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1 (or 5 Lieder, Op.41)
> 3. Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.86
> 4. Schumann: Myrthen, Op.25
> 5. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58
> 6. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D877
> 7. Fauré: Après un rêve, Op.7/1
> 8. Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace
> 9. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, Op.74
> 10. Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2
> 11. Mendelssohn: 6 Gesänge, Op.34 (including Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op.34/2)
> 12. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
> 13. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
> 14. Strauss: 8 Gedichte aus Letzte Blätter, Op.10
> 15. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
> 16. Purcell: Music for a While
> 17. Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
> 18. Poulenc: Le bal masqué, FP60
> 19. Dvorak: Gypsy Melodies, Op.55
> 20. Dennehy: That Night Come


----------



## Selby

1.	Polomo, Lorenzo – Cantos del alma
2.	Dennehy, Donnacha – That the Night Come
3.	Lang, David – Death Speaks
4.	Falla, Manuel de – Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G. 67
5.	Berio, Luciano - Folk Songs
6.	Vaughan Williams, Ralph – Five Mystical Songs
7.	Shostakovich, Dmitri – Seven Romances on Verses by Alexander Blok, Op. 127
8.	Golijov, Osvaldo – Ayre
9.	Harbison, John – Mirabai Songs
10.	Koechlin, Charles – 4 Poemes d'Edmond Haraucourt, Op. 7
11.	Koechlin, Charles – Poemes d'automne, Op. 13
12.	Lieberson, Peter – Rilke Songs
13.	Polomo, Lorenzo – Mi jardín solitario
14.	Szymanowski, Karol – Songs of a Fairy-tale Princess, Op. 31
15.	Szymanowski, Karol – Long Songs of Hafiz, Op. 26
16.	Ives, Charles – General William Booth Enters Into Heaven
17.	Fauré, Gabriel – Après un rêve, Op.7, No.1
18.	Ireland, John – Sea Fever
19.	Sibelius, Jean – Six Songs, Op. 90
20. Berg, Alban – 4 Songs, Op. 2


----------



## Selby

I'm really sorry I've been so unreliable. Work has been, well, killing me. Not literally, but there have been multiple death threats lately. Needless to say, a lot of stress.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

pjang23 said:


> The Vocalise is already on the list. You can nominate another individual song from Op.34, or if there's support we could change the entry from just Vocalise to the whole opus.


My mistake. Fixed.


----------



## pjang23

Selby said:


> I'm really sorry I've been so unreliable. Work has been, well, killing me. Not literally, but there have been multiple death threats lately. Needless to say, a lot of stress.


If you're busy, you could submit an extended list and I could automatically make your votes for you. For the last nomination round, I'm planning to give an extra 20 unranked votes to collect works that people want to but haven't voted for yet, so feel free to give a very long list.


----------



## Trout

1. Crumb: Apparition
2. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
3. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
4. Aho: Chinese Songs
5. Martinů: Nipponari
6. Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
7. Varèse: Offrandes
8. Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel
9. Berg: Der Wein
10. Golijov: Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra
11. Szymanowski: Songs of the Fairy-Tale Princess, op. 31
12. Duparc: L'invitation au voyage
13. Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
14. Dowland: A Pilgrim's Solace
15. Butterworth: Songs from A Shropshire Lad
16. Ives: General William Booth Enters into Heaven
17. Schoeck: Elegie, op. 36
18. Griffes: Five Poems of Ancient China and Japan, op. 10
19. Webern: Five Canons, op. 16
20. Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, op. 37

edit: changed #13 and 14


----------



## Nereffid

Oops, I should have gone for Dennehy this round. (Mind you, I was the only one who nominated him last round!)
So I've edited my vote:

1. Ireland: Sea Fever
2. Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op.18
3. Purcell: Music for a While
4. Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies, op.55. No.4, Songs my mother taught me
5. Caccini: Amarilli mia bella
6. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
7. Ives: General William Booth Enters Into Heaven
8. Berg: 4 Songs, op.2
9. Mozart: Sehnsucht nach dem Frühlinge, Kv 596
10. Butterworth: Songs from A Shropshire Lad
11. Fauré: Après un rêve, op.7 no.1
12. Fauré: Cinq melodies de Venise, op.58
13. Rorem: Early One Morning
14. Warlock: The Curlew
15. Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarotti, op.145
16. Britten: Winter Words, op.52
17. Dennehy: That the Night Come
18. Massenet: Elegie
19. Duparc: L'invitation au voyage
20. Golijov: Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Schubert - Im Frühling, D 882
2. Schubert - Der Zwerg, D 771
3. Faure - Apres Un Reve
4. Purcell - Music For A While
5. Schubert - Der Schiffer, D 536
6. Dowland - A Pilgrim's Solace
7. Mozart - Sehnsucht nach dem Frühlinge, Kv 596
8. Beethoven - Seufzer eines Ungeliebten / Gegenliebe 
9. Satie - La diva de l'Empire
10. Warlock - The Curlew
11. Finzi - Let Us Garlands Brings
12. Mendelssohn - 6 Songs, Op. 34
13. Schubert - Der Alpenjäger, D 588
14. Schubert - Die Forelle, D 550
15. Britten - Winter Words
16. Byrd - My Mind To Me a Kingdom Is
17. Alfonso X El Sabio - Quen a Omagen (Cantigas de Santa Maria #353)
.
.
.


----------



## pjang23

12 hours before nominations close.


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Mahler Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht?
2. Falla Psyché
3. Schoenberg Six Songs, op. 3
4. Berg Der Wein
5. Berio Folk Songs
6. Ravel Histoires naturelles
7. Britten Winter Words
8. Berg 4 Songs op. 2
9. Debussy Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire
10. Mahler Das Iridische Leben


----------



## clara s

ninth round
I hope the 5 poemes de Baudelaire will make it this time to the list
I have tried so hard since the beginning hahaha
19 songs for today 

1.	5 Poemes de Baudelaire - Claude Debussy
2.	Elegie - Jules Massenet
3.	Zdes' khorosho - Sergei Rachmaninoff
4.	Lieder de Mignon - Robert Schumann
5.	Zefiro torna - Claudio Monteverdi
6.	Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht? - Gustav Mahler
7.	The dream - Sergei Rachmaninoff
8.	The song of songs - Lucas Foss
9.	Traum in eine sommer nacht - Rimsky Korsakov
10.	Cantos del alma – Lorenzo Polomo
11.	Chantefleurs et chantefables - Witold Lutoslawski
12.	5 Lieder, Op. 105 - Johannes Brahms
13.	Myrthen, Op. 25 - Robert Schumann
14.	Le bal masque - Francis Poulenc
15.	Songs my mother taught me – Antonin Dvorak
16.	Tres canciones españolas - Joaquin Rodrigo
17.	Clair De Lune - Gabriel Faure (Paul Verlaine)
18.	4 Songs, Op.2 - Alban Berg
19.	Tom sails away - Charles Ives


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 15 ninth round nominations. I have added Peter Warlock's 'The Curlew' which has made a great impression on me recently and will support the 'Knaben Wunderhorn' songs that have been nominated by others. 

1. Sibelius - Seven Runeberg songs, Op. 17
2. Sibelius - Six Runeberg Songs, Op. 90
3. Berg - Four songs for voice and piano, Op. 2
4. Mahler - Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt
5. Warlock - The Curlew 
6. Hindemith - Des Todes Tod, Op. 23a
7. Ligeti - Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel
8. Schoenberg - Six songs, Op. 3
9. Poulenc - Métamorphoses, FP121
10. Mahler - Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht?
11. Webern - Fünf Lieder for voice and piano, Op. 4
12. Wolf - Eichendorff-lieder
13. Mahler - Das Iridische Leben
14. Fauré - L'horizon chimérique, Op. 118
15. Poulenc - Le Bal Masque, FP 60


----------



## Guest

1. Hindemith: Das Marienleben
2. Nystroem: Songs By The Sea
3. Schumann: Myrthen
4. Debussy: Trois Ballades De Francois Villon
5. Debussy: Cinq Poemes De Baudelaire
6. Falla: Psyche
7. Berg: Der Wein
8. Berg: Four Songs, Op. 2
9. Schoenberg: Zwei Gesange, Op. 1
10. Chopin: 17 Songs, Op. 74
11. Schoenberg: 6 Lieder, Op. 3
12. Faure: Clair De Lune
13. Mussorgsky: The Nursery
14. Poulenc: La Bal Masque
15. Mussorgsky: Sunless
16. Silvestrov: Silent Songs
17. Faure: Cinq Melodies "De Venise"


----------



## pjang23

*Voting for Positions 81-90*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 81-90 on our list.

Alfonso X El Sabio: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia (Cantigas De Santa Maria #100) (from last round)
Berg: 4 Gesänge, Op.2 (136pts, 7 votes)
Falla: Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G67 (126pts, 5 votes)
Schumann: Myrthen, Op.25 (104pts, 5 votes)
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 (94pts, 4 votes)
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op.7/1 (86pts, 4 votes)
Poulenc: Le bal masqué, FP60 (85pts, 5 votes)
Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace (79pts, 4 votes)
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58 (78pts, 4 votes)
Mahler: Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht? (76pts, 3 votes)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

Also, *please vote if you wish to continue to 150, or finish at 100.* We will only continue if there is enough participation.

This round will close in 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

For those who are interested, the following works scored at least 50 points:

Berg: Der Wein
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105
Schoenberg: 6 Lieder, Op.3
Ives: General William Booth Enters into Heaven
Purcell: Music for a While
Warlock: The Curlew
Rachmaninoff: Zdes' khorosho, Op.21/7
Britten: Winter Words, Op.52
Dvorak: Gypsy Melodies, Op.55
Ravel: Histoires naturelles
Dennehy: That the Night Come
Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2
Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
Massenet: Elegie
Sibelius: Six Runeberg Songs, Op.90
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
Berio: Folk Songs
Rachmaninoff: A Dream, Op. 8/5
Palomo: Cantos del alma


----------



## pjang23

I think given the overall slowdown of participation, 100 looks like a good place to stop. However, I'm happy to continue if there is enough interest.

1. Schumann: Myrthen, Op.25
2. Alfonso X El Sabio: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia (Cantigas De Santa Maria #100) 
3. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58
4. Fauré: Après un rêve, Op.7/1
5. Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace

tdc's vote: (worth only 3 points)
1. Falla: Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G67


----------



## Guest

1. Berg
2. Falla
3. Schumann
4. Debussy
5. Poulenc

I agree with 100 works as the stopping point. For this list and mine.


----------



## Selby

1. Falla
2. Debussy
3. Berg
4. Faure - apres
5. Faure - Cinq


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler
Berg
Falla
Debussy
Faure - Five


----------



## pjang23

Mahlerian said:


> Faure


Which Faure work?


----------



## Nereffid

1. Berg
2. Alfonso X
3. Fauré: Après un rêve
4. Fauré: Cinq melodies de Venise
5. Debussy

I'm happy to stop at 100.
That said, there's probably been enough suggestions for us to go to 200. If we were to go further, perhaps a different approach might be needed to avoid the frustrations of seeing favourite works go ignored - I think in this round most of us nominated something for #1 or #2 that failed to get anywhere near the voting round.


----------



## Winterreisender

Alfonso
Faure apres
Dowland
Faure cinq
Schumann

If I continue much further, my list would just be Schubert's greatest hits, so I am happy to end at 100.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

I agree with Nereffid -- many of my remaining favorites haven't garnered much support, so I don't think there's much need to go past 100.

1. Poulenc
2. Fauré Cinq Mélodies de Venise
3. Falla
4. Berg
5. Schumann


----------



## pjang23

Nereffid said:


> I'm happy to stop at 100.
> That said, there's probably been enough suggestions for us to go to 200. If we were to go further, perhaps a different approach might be needed to avoid the frustrations of seeing favourite works go ignored - I think in this round most of us nominated something for #1 or #2 that failed to get anywhere near the voting round.


I agree. I think the system could use some tweaking and maybe include some sort of score compensation for being close to the top 10 in past rounds to prevent votes from going to waste. Maybe pass over some fixed proportion or fixed amount of the previous round's points. I guess that will be an experiment for a future list.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, where's the Hindemith love?


----------



## Selby

I'd be satisfied with an "honorable mentions" if going to 200 feels too awkward; might be a better choice.


----------



## clara s

Debussy
Mahler
Schumann
Faure Melodies de Venise
Poulenc


----------



## TurnaboutVox

arcaneholocaust said:


> Yeah, where's the Hindemith love?


Or indeed the Sibelius-kärlek...

My votes:

Berg: 4 Gesänge, Op.2
Mahler: Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht?
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
Poulenc: Le bal masqué, FP60

Edit: Oh, and, stopping at 100 + 'honourable mentions' is fine by me too.


----------



## Trout

1. Schumann: Myrthen, Op.25
2. Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace
3. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58
4. Mahler: Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht?
5. Poulenc: Le bal masqué, FP60

If we intend to stop at 100, would you mind extending the length of the final round another 48 or at least 24 hours to allow for extra listening time?


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> If we intend to stop at 100, would you mind extending the length of the final round another 48 or at least 24 hours to allow for extra listening time?


I'm thinking to make the nomination round 72 hours, though 96 works too. I'll also give an extra 20 unranked votes to collect more honorable mentions, though you can submit the unranked votes in the following voting round as well.


----------



## Guest

Just got home. 72 or 96 hours works for me too. I'm not sure about the extra honorable mentions...the list will be large enough as is, at least in my thread.

Edit: 72 vs. 96 - which do you think?


----------



## pjang23

I guess an extra day couldn't hurt. Let's do 96


----------



## pjang23

*TC Top 100 Art Song List*

*Here are the results from the voting round (81-90):*

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Ravel: Shéhérazade
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
11. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
12. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
13. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
14. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
15. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121
16. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
17. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L80 & 104
18. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98
19. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
20. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
21. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
22. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
23. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
24. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
25. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
26. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
27. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
28. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
29. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
30. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op.67
31. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91
32. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
33. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
34. Mahler: Revelge
35. Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas
36. Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson
37. Berg: Altenberg Lieder, Op.4
38. Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op.15
39. Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
40. Stravinsky: Three Japanese Lyrics
41. Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827
42. Messiaen: Harawi
43. Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op.37
44. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.24
45. Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27
46. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
47. Mahler: Urlicht
48. Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op.34/14
49. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit, FP86
50. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
51. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
52. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
53. Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis, L90
54. Britten: Les Illuminations, Op.18
55. Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.3
56. Finzi: Dies Natalis, Op.8
57. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95
58. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
59. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
60. Brahms: Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91
61. Messiaen: Poèmes pour mi
62. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
63. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
64. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D776
65. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
66. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
67. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No.5
68. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
69. Delius: Five Songs from the Norwegian
70. Satie: Je Te Veux
71. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
72. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D714
73. Barber: Dover Beach, Op.3
74. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
75. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op.79
76. Martinů: Magic Nights
77. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, Op.18
78. Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101
79. Beethoven: Adelaide, Op.46
80. Hahn: À Chloris
81. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58
82. Berg: 4 Gesänge, Op.2
83. Schumann: Myrthen, Op.25
84. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
85. Falla: Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G67
86. Mahler: Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht?
87. Alfonso X El Sabio: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia (Cantigas De Santa Maria #100)
88. Fauré: Après un rêve, Op.7/1
89. Poulenc: Le bal masqué, FP60
90. Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace


----------



## pjang23

*Final Nominations
(Positions 91-100)*

*Please nominate your top 20 art songs in order of preference.*

You may not nominate any of the art songs that have already made our list. If you missed the earlier rounds, you are free to join in at any time.

You will have 96 hours.


----------



## pjang23

*Honorable Mentions*

*You also can submit an extra 20 unranked votes.*

These votes will be not counted towards the next voting round, but they will be added to our honorable mentions along with every other work which has been nominated in this project. This is to collect any other works which you haven't been able to vote for in past rounds.

You are free to submit your extra votes either in this nomination round or in the following voting round.

Here is the list of works which have been nominated so far: (Works which have been nominated by more than one person are bolded)

Aho: Chinese Songs
Alfonso X El Sabio: Quen a Omagen (Cantigas de Santa Maria #353)
Bach: Schemellis Gesangbuch, BWV439-507
Beethoven: Seufzer eines Ungeliebten und Gegenliebe, WoO118
*Berg: Der Wein
Berio: Folk Songs
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105*
Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.86
Brahms: Ophelia-Lieder, WoO22
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, Op.103
Britten: Nocturne, Op.60
*Britten: Winter Words, Op.52*
Bruckner: In jener letzten der Nächte, WAB 17
*Butterworth: Songs from A Shropshire Lad*
Byrd: My Mind To Me A Kingdom Is
Caccini: Amarilli mia bella
Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, Op.37
Chopin: 17 Songs, Op.74
Crumb: Apparition
Debussy: Trois Ballades de François Villon, L126
Delius: The Nightingale
*Dennehy: That the Night Come
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage*
Dutilleux: Le temps l'horloge
*Dvorak: Gypsy Melodies, Op.55*
Dvorak: Love Songs, Op.83
Elgar: Twilight, Op.59/6
*Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2*
Fauré: L'Horizon Chimérique, Op.118
Fauré: Mirages, Op.113
*Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, Op.18*
Foss: Song of Songs
Golijov: Ayre
*Golijov: Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra*
Grieg: En Drom, Op.48/6
Grieg: Solveig's Song
Griffes: Five Poems of Ancient China and Japan, Op.10
Harbison: Mirabai Songs
Hindemith: Das Marienleben
Hindemith: Des Todes Tod, Op.23a
*Ireland: Sea Fever
Ives: General William Booth Enters into Heaven*
Ives: Tom Sails Away
Koechlin: 4 Poemes d'Edmond Haraucourt, Op.7
Koechlin: Poemes d'automne, Op.13
Lang: Death Speaks
Leifs: Memorial Songs On The Death Of Jónas Hallgrímsson
Lieberson: Rilke Songs
Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre
*Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nadihegedüvel*
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
Mahler: Das himmlische Leben
*Mahler: Das irdische Leben*
Mahler: Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt
Martinů: Nipponari
*Massenet: Elegie
Mendelssohn: 6 Gesänge, Op.34*
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
Monteverdi: Zefiro Torna
Mozart: An die Freude, K53
Mozart: Sehnsucht nach dem Frühlinge, K596
Mussorgsky: Sunless
*Mussorgsky: The Nursery
Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
Palomo: Cantos del alma*
Palomo: Mi jardín solitario
Panufnik, R: Beastly Tales
Poulenc: Métamorphoses, FP121
*Purcell: Music for a While*
*Rachmaninoff: A Dream, Op. 8/5*
Rachmaninoff: Migrant Wind, Op.34/4
Rachmaninoff: Six Songs, Op.38
Rachmaninoff: Spring Waters, Op.14/11
*Rachmaninoff: Zdes' khorosho, Op.21/7*
Ravel: Cinq melodies populaires grecques
Ravel: Don Quichotte a Dulcinee
*Ravel: Histoires naturelles*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Traum in eine sommer nacht
*Rodrigo: Tres Canciones*
Rorem: Early One Morning
Satie: La diva de l'Empire
Satie: Ludions
Satie: Trois mélodies de 1916
Schoeck: Elegie, Op.36
Schoenberg: 2 Gesänge, Op.1
*Schoenberg: 6 Lieder, Op.3*
Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D877
Schubert: Der Alpenjäger, D588
Schubert: Der Schiffer, D536
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D771
Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III "Ave Maria", D839
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
Schubert: Im Frühling, D882
Schubert: Liebhaber in allen Gestalten, D558
Schubert: Willkommen und Abschied, D767
Schumann, C: Sechs Lieder aus Jucunde, Op.23
Schumann: Belsatzar, Op.57
Schumann: Kerner-Lieder, Op.35
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge aus 'Wilhelm Meister', Op.98a
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, Op.74
Shostakovich: Seven Romances on Verses by Alexander Blok, Op.127
Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarotti, Op.145
Sibelius: Seven Runeberg Songs, Op.17
*Sibelius: Six Runeberg Songs, Op.90
Silvestrov: Silent Songs*
Strauss: 8 Gedichte aus Letzte Blätter, Op.10
Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1
Szymanowski: Long Songs of Hafiz, Op.26
*Szymanowski: Songs of the Fairy-Tale Princess, Op.31*
Varèse: Offrandes
*Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs*
Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
*Warlock: The Curlew*
Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.4
Webern: Five Canons, Op.16
*Wolf: Eichendorff-Lieder*


----------



## Guest

Make sure you bold the ones that have been nominated twice or more  that's the real chore for me...


----------



## pjang23

(You are both free to revote if you wish)

tdc's vote:
1. Ravel: Histoires naturelles
2. Ravel: Cinq melodies populaires grecques
3. Ravel: Don Quichotte a Dulcinee
4. Rodrigo: Tres Canciones

Selby's vote:
1. Palomo, Lorenzo – Cantos del alma
2. Dennehy, Donnacha – That the Night Come
3. Lang, David – Death Speaks
4. Berio, Luciano - Folk Songs
5. Vaughan Williams, Ralph – Five Mystical Songs
6. Shostakovich, Dmitri – Seven Romances on Verses by Alexander Blok, Op. 127
7. Golijov, Osvaldo – Ayre
8. Harbison, John – Mirabai Songs
9. Koechlin, Charles – 4 Poemes d'Edmond Haraucourt, Op. 7
10. Koechlin, Charles – Poemes d'automne, Op. 13
11. Lieberson, Peter – Rilke Songs
12. Palomo, Lorenzo – Mi jardín solitario
13. Szymanowski, Karol – Songs of a Fairy-tale Princess, Op. 31
14. Szymanowski, Karol – Long Songs of Hafiz, Op. 26
15. Ives, Charles – General William Booth Enters Into Heaven
16. Ireland, John – Sea Fever
17. Sibelius, Jean – Six Songs, Op. 90


----------



## Trout

Thanks for the honorable mentions list. I think Barber's _Sure on This Shining Night_ was nominated earlier but does not appear on the list. Also, although not necessary, a couple of Britten's works are missing their opus number (_Les Illuminations_ and _Nocturne_).


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> Thanks for the honorable mentions list. I think Barber's _Sure on This Shining Night_ was nominated earlier but does not appear on the list. Also, although not necessary, a couple of Britten's works are missing their opus number (_Les Illuminations_ and _Nocturne_).


The Barber was replaced by a revote, but thanks for the proofreading!


----------



## Nereffid

96 hours is good... gives me time to decide which 20 Schubert songs get "Honorable Mentions"!


----------



## Nereffid

Oh, also, Mozart: Sehnsucht nach dem Frühlinge, Kv 596 has definitely been nominated twice - I nominated it but someone else suggested first.


----------



## Winterreisender

Nereffid said:


> Oh, also, Mozart: Sehnsucht nach dem Frühlinge, Kv 596 has definitely been nominated twice - I nominated it but someone else suggested first.


that was me, post 396


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Rachmaninoff - Zdes' khorosho (It's Beautiful Here), Op. 21 No. 7
2. Rachmaninoff - Six Songs, Op. 38
3. Rachmaninoff - A Dream, Op. 5 No. 8
4. Rachmaninoff - Spring Waters, Op. 14 No. 11
5. Rachmaninoff - Migrant Wind, Op. 34 No. 4
6. Wolf - Eichendorff-Lieder
7. Brahms - 5 Lieder, Op.105 
8. Mussorgsky - The Nursery
9. Schubert - Ave Maria
10. Schubert - Liebhaber in allen Gestalten
11. Brahms - Ophelia-Lieder
12. Schubert - Willkommen und Abschied
13. Ives - General William Booth Enters Into Heaven
14. Sibelius - 6 Runeberg Songs, Op.90
15. Massenet - Elegie
16. Dvořák - Gypsy Melodies
17. Brahms - 6 Lieder, Op.86
18. Schubert - Im Frühling
19. Schubert - Heidenröslein
20. Poulenc - Métamorphoses


----------



## pjang23

A gold mine of info for French Melodies:

http://www.lafolia.com/the-art-of-french-song-three-collections/

Déodat de Séverac was a nice discovery:









Unfortunately, I cannot find a recording of his supposed greatest song "A l'aube dans la montagne".

Also, check out this TC thread for numerous suggestions from TC member schigolch:
http://www.talkclassical.com/13903-french-m-lodies.html


----------



## Nereffid

Here's my final nominations. "Honorable mentions" to follow.

1. Ireland: Sea Fever
2. Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op.18
3. Purcell: Music for a While
4. Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies, op.55
5. Ives: General William Booth Enters Into Heaven
6. Warlock: The Curlew
7. Mozart: Sehnsucht nach dem Frühlinge, Kv 596
8. Butterworth: Songs from A Shropshire Lad
9. Britten: Winter Words, op.52
10. Dennehy: That the Night Come
11. Massenet: Elegie
12. Duparc: L'invitation au voyage
13. Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
14. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
15. Sibelius: Six Songs, op.90
16. Rachmaninoff: Zdes' khorosho
17. Palomo: Cantos del alma
18. Fauré: Clair de Lune, op.46 no.2
19. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op.105
20. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D877


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105 (#2 quotes the second piano concerto)
2. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage (Duparc definitely should get some representation)
3. Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1 (or 5 Lieder, Op.41)
4. Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.86
5. Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2
6. Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D877
7. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, Op.74 (One of the most beautiful duets of all)
8. Purcell: Music for a While
9. Dvorak: Gypsy Melodies, Op.55 
10. Mendelssohn: 6 Gesänge, Op.34 (Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op.34/2)
11. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
12. Dennehy: That Night Come
13. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
14. Duparc: Phidylé
15. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
16. Barber: Hermit Songs, Op.29
17. Chabrier: 6 Mélodies
18. Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.85
19. Faure: Les Berceaux, Op.23/1
20. Séverac: À l'aube dans la montagne (1 minute free sample)


----------



## pjang23

24 hours before the nomination round closes. Remember that honorable mentions can be submitted in the upcoming voting round as well.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

(I should point out that Delius's "The Nightingale" has already got into the list as part of the '5 songs from the Norwegian', so can be removed from the list of honourable mentions / nominated works on P. 31)

Final round nominations:

1. Sibelius - Seven Runeberg songs, Op. 17
2. Sibelius - Six Runeberg Songs, Op. 90 
3. Mahler - Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt
4. Warlock - The Curlew
5. Hindemith - Des Todes Tod, Op. 23a
6. Ligeti - Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel
7. Schoenberg - Six songs, Op. 3
8. Zemlinsky: Six songs to poems by Maeterlinck, Op. 13
9. Poulenc - Métamorphoses, FP121
10. Webern - Fünf Lieder for voice and piano, Op. 4
11. Wolf - Eichendorff-lieder
12. Mahler - Das Iridische Leben
13. Berg: Schliesse mir die Augen beide (1925)
14. Strauss: 8 Gedichte aus Letzte Blätter, Op.10
15. Elgar: Twilight, Op.59/6
16. Berg: An Leukon
17. Berg: Der Wein
18. Satie: Ludions
19. Fauré - L'horizon chimérique, Op. 118
20. Schubert: Die Forelle, D550


Honourable mentions to:

Berg: Schliesse mir die Augen beide (1907)
Delius: Four old English lyrics
Delius: Seven songs from the Norwegian
Mahler: Das himmlische Leben
Satie: Trois mélodies de 1916
Schumann: Kerner-Lieder, Op.35
Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1


----------



## Nereffid

Now here's 20 brand-new honourable mentions:

Barber: Sure on this shining night
Beethoven: In questa tomba oscura, WoO 133
Britten: Sonnets of Michelangelo, op.22
Eisler: Über den Selbstmord
Johnson: Two songs from The Tempest
Loewe: 3 Balladen, op.1
Nørgård: Seadrift
Nørgård: Songs from Evening Land
Nyman: Six Celan Songs
Roth: Songs in Time of War
Schoenberg: Four Songs, op.2
Schubert: An Silvia, D 891
Schubert: Der Musensohn, D 764
Schubert: Ganymed, D 544
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Aller Seelen, D 343
Schubert: Meeresstille, D 216
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied I, D 224
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied II, D 768
Sviridov: Russia Cast Adrift
Vaughan Williams: Ten Blake Songs


----------



## clara s

tenth and last round
it has been a good time gentlemen
and my list of art songs has been enriched significantly
thank you all

1.	Elegie - Jules Massenet
2.	Zdes' khorosho - Sergei Rachmaninoff
3.	Zefiro torna - Claudio Monteverdi
4.	The dream - Sergei Rachmaninoff
5.	In jener letzten der Nächte, WAB 17 – Anton Bruckner
6.	The song of songs - Lucas Foss
7.	Traum in eine sommer nacht - Rimsky Korsakov
8.	Lieder de Mignon - Robert Schumann
9.	Cantos del alma – Lorenzo Polomo
10.	Chantefleurs et chantefables - Witold Lutoslawski
11.	5 Lieder, Op. 105 - Johannes Brahms
12.	Songs my mother taught me – Antonin Dvorak
13.	Tres canciones españolas - Joaquin Rodrigo
14.	Clair De Lune - Gabriel Faure (Paul Verlaine)
15.	Akhmatova songs - John Tavener (poetry by great Anna Akhmatova)
16.	Tom sails away - Charles Ives
17.	Winter words – Benjamin Britten
18.	The nightingale – Frederick Delius
19.	Five Mystical Songs - Vaughan Williams


----------



## Trout

1. Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
2. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
3. Crumb: Apparition
4. Berg: Der Wein
5. Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
6. Aho: Chinese Songs
7. Martinů: Nipponari
8. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14
9. Duparc: L'invitation au voyage
10. Shostakovich: Seven Romances on Poems of Alexander Blok, op. 127
11. Mahler: Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt
12. Ives: General William Booth Enters into Heaven
13. Szymanowski: Songs of the Fairy-Tale Princess, op. 31
14. Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel
15. Butterworth: Songs from A Shropshire Lad
16. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
17. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
18. Varèse: Offrandes
19. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13
20. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel


----------



## Guest

1. Hindemith: Das Marienleben
2. Nystroem: Songs By The Sea
3. Debussy: Trois Ballades De Francois Villon
4. Berg: Der Wein
5. Schoenberg: Zwei Gesange, Op. 1
6. Chopin: 17 Songs, Op. 74
7. Schoenberg: 6 Lieder, Op. 3
8. Faure: Clair De Lune
9. Mussorgsky: The Nursery
10. Mussorgsky: Sunless
11. Norgard: Seadrift
12. Silvestrov: Silent Songs
13. Saariaho: Leino Songs
14. Aho: Chinese Songs
15. Varese: Un Grand Sommeil Noir
16. Varese: Offrandes
17. Ligeti: Síppal, Dobbal, Nádihegedüvel
18. Berg: An Leukon
19. Schubert: Die Forelle
20. Lutoslawski: Les Espaces Du Sommeil


Yeah...that's all the honorable mentions I think I'll need.


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Schoenberg Six Songs, op. 3
2. Berg Der Wein
3. Berio Folk Songs
4. Ravel Histoires naturelles
5. Britten Winter Words
6. Mahler Das Iridische Leben
7. Stravinsky Pribaoutki
8. Webern 5 Lieder op. 4
9. Ives General William Booth Enters Into Heaven
10. Zemlinsky Six songs to poems by Maeterlinck, Op. 13
11. Mahler Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt
12. Varèse Offrandes
13. Hindemith Das Marienleben
14. Stravinsky Elegy for JFK
15. Barber Hermit Songs, Op.29
16. Schoenberg Four Orchestral Songs, op. 22
17. Ligeti Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel
18. Mahler Aus, Aus!
19. Machaut Je vivroie liement, V21
20. Brahms 5 Lieder, Op.105


----------



## Guest

arcaneholocaust said:


> 1. Hindemith: Das Marienleben
> 2. Nystroem: Songs By The Sea
> 3. Debussy: Trois Ballades De Francois Villon
> 4. Berg: Der Wein
> 5. Schoenberg: Zwei Gesange, Op. 1
> 6. Chopin: 17 Songs, Op. 74
> 7. Schoenberg: 6 Lieder, Op. 3
> 8. Faure: Clair De Lune
> 9. Mussorgsky: The Nursery
> 10. Mussorgsky: Sunless
> 11. Webern: Five Lieder, Op. 4
> 12. Norgard: Seadrift
> 13. Saariaho: Leino Songs
> 14. Aho: Chinese Songs
> 15. Varese: Un Grand Sommeil Noir
> 16. Varese: Offrandes
> 17. Schoenberg: Four Orchestral Songs
> 18. Ligeti: Síppal, Dobbal, Nádihegedüvel
> 19. Schubert: Die Forelle
> 20. Lutoslawski: Les Espaces Du Sommeil
> 
> Yeah...that's all the honorable mentions I think I'll need.


Forgot those two: edited in quote.


----------



## pjang23

Just waiting for Winterreisender now



TurnaboutVox said:


> Honourable mentions to:
> 
> Berg: Schliesse mir die Augen beide (1907)
> Delius: Four old English lyrics
> Delius: Seven songs from the Norwegian
> *Mahler: Das himmlische Leben*
> *Satie: Trois mélodies de 1916*
> *Schumann: Kerner-Lieder, Op.35*
> *Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1*


The ones in bold are already in the honorable mentions, though since you didn't originally nominate the Mahler or Strauss, I'll bold them in the honorable mentions.



clara s said:


> 18.	The nightingale - Frederick Delius


As mentioned earlier by TurnaboutVox, this work is already included in Delius's Five Songs from the Norwegian.


----------



## pjang23

*Final Voting Round*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 91-100 on our list.

Ives: General William Booth Enters into Heaven (101pts, 5 votes)
Berg: Der Wein (97pts, 4 votes)
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105 (97pts, 5 votes)
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs (84pts, 4 votes)
Dvorak: Gypsy Melodies, Op.55 (83pts, 4 votes)
Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2 (79pts, 4 votes)
Schoenberg: 6 Lieder, Op.3 (78pts, 3 votes)
Nystroem: Songs by the Sea (77pts, 3 votes)
Sibelius: Six Runeberg Songs, Op.90 (76pts, 4 votes)
Rachmaninoff: Zdes' khorosho, Op.21/7 (74pts, 3 votes)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will close in 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

*Honorable Mentions*

You have until the end of the voting round to submit your 20 (unranked) honorable mentions. Feel free to cooperate with the honorable mentions.

If you're short on ideas, you can also vote for a non-bolded honorable mention (as long as you are not the original nominator) or second someone else's honorable mention to make it show as bold. However, you are encouraged to try to expand the list as much as you can before seconding other works.

If you need more time to decide, then let me know.

Here is the updated list of works which have been nominated so far: (Works which have been nominated by more than one person are bolded)

*Aho: Chinese Songs*
Alfonso X El Sabio: Quen a Omagen (Cantigas de Santa Maria #353)
Bach: Schemellis Gesangbuch, BWV439-507
*Barber: Hermit Songs, Op.29*
Barber: Sure on this Shining Night, Op.13/3
Beethoven: In questa tomba oscura, WoO133
Beethoven: Seufzer eines Ungeliebten und Gegenliebe, WoO118
Berg: An Leukon
Berg: Schliesse mir die Augen beide (1907)
Berg: Schliesse mir die Augen beide (1925)
*Berio: Folk Songs*
Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.85
*Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.86*
Brahms: Ophelia-Lieder, WoO22
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, Op.103
Britten: Nocturne, Op.60
Britten: Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo, Op.22
*Britten: Winter Words, Op.52*
Bruckner: In jener letzten der Nächte, WAB 17
*Butterworth: Songs from A Shropshire Lad*
Byrd: My Mind To Me A Kingdom Is
Caccini: Amarilli mia bella
Chabrier: 6 Mélodies
Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, Op.37
Chopin: 17 Songs, Op.74
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
Crumb: Apparition
Debussy: Trois Ballades de François Villon, L126
Delius: Four Old English Lyrics
Delius: Seven songs from the Norwegian
*Dennehy: That the Night Come
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage*
Duparc: Phidylé
Dutilleux: Le temps l'horloge
Dvorak: Love Songs, Op.83
Eisler: Über den Selbstmord
Elgar: Twilight, Op.59/6
Fauré: Les Berceaux, Op.23/1
Fauré: L'Horizon Chimérique, Op.118
Fauré: Mirages, Op.113
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, Op.14
*Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, Op.18*
Foss: Song of Songs
Golijov: Ayre
*Golijov: Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra*
Grieg: En Drom, Op.48/6
Grieg: Solveig's Song
Griffes: Five Poems of Ancient China and Japan, Op.10
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Harbison: Mirabai Songs
*Hindemith: Das Marienleben*
Hindemith: Des Todes Tod, Op.23a
*Ireland: Sea Fever*
Ives: Tom Sails Away
Johnson: Two songs from The Tempest
Koechlin: 4 Poemes d'Edmond Haraucourt, Op.7
Koechlin: Poemes d'automne, Op.13
Lang: Death Speaks
Leifs: Memorial Songs On The Death Of Jónas Hallgrímsson
Lieberson: Rilke Songs
Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre
*Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nadihegedüvel*
Loewe: 3 Balladen, Op.1
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
Lutoslawski: Les Espaces Du Sommeil
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
*Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21*
Mahler: Aus! Aus!
*Mahler: Das himmlische Leben
Mahler: Das irdische Leben
Mahler: Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt*
Martinů: Nipponari
*Massenet: Elegie
Mendelssohn: 6 Gesänge, Op.34*
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
Monteverdi: Zefiro Torna
Mozart: An die Freude, K53
*Mozart: Sehnsucht nach dem Frühlinge, K596*
Mussorgsky: Sunless
*Mussorgsky: The Nursery*
*Nørgård: Seadrift*
Nørgård: Songs from Evening Land
Nyman: Six Celan Songs
*Palomo: Cantos del alma*
Palomo: Mi jardín solitario
Panufnik, R: Beastly Tales
*Poulenc: Métamorphoses, FP121
Purcell: Music for a While
Rachmaninoff: A Dream, Op. 8/5*
Rachmaninoff: Migrant Wind, Op.34/4
Rachmaninoff: Six Songs, Op.38
Rachmaninoff: Spring Waters, Op.14/11
Ravel: Cinq melodies populaires grecques
Ravel: Don Quichotte a Dulcinee
*Ravel: Histoires naturelles*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Traum in eine sommer nacht
*Rodrigo: Tres Canciones Españolas*
Rorem: Early One Morning
Roth: Songs in Time of War
Saariaho: Leino Songs
Satie: La diva de l'Empire
Satie: Ludions
Satie: Trois mélodies de 1916
Schoeck: Elegie, Op.36
Schoenberg: 2 Gesänge, Op.1
*Schoenberg: 4 Lieder, Op.2*
*Schoenberg: 4 Orchesterlieder, Op.22*
*Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D877*
Schubert: An Silvia, D891
Schubert: Der Alpenjäger, D588
Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764
Schubert: Der Schiffer, D536
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D771
*Schubert: Die Forelle, D550*
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III "Ave Maria", D839
Schubert: Ganymed, D544
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
Schubert: Im Frühling, D882
Schubert: Liebhaber in allen Gestalten, D558
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343
Schubert: Meeresstille, D216
Schubert: Wanderers Nachtlied I, D224
Schubert: Wanderers Nachtlied II, D768
Schubert: Willkommen und Abschied, D767
Schumann, C: Sechs Lieder aus Jucunde, Op 23
Schumann: Belsatzar, Op.57
Schumann: Kerner-Lieder, Op.35
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge aus 'Wilhelm Meister', Op.98a
*Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, Op.74*
Séverac: À l'aube dans la montagne
*Shostakovich: Seven Romances on Verses by Alexander Blok, Op.127*
Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarotti, Op.145
Sibelius: Seven Runeberg Songs, Op.17
*Silvestrov: Silent Songs
Strauss: 8 Gedichte aus Letzte Blätter, Op.10
Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1*
Stravinsky: Elegy for JFK
Stravinsky: Pribaoutki
Sviridov: Russia Cast Adrift
Szymanowski: Long Songs of Hafiz, Op.26
*Szymanowski: Songs of the Fairy-Tale Princess, Op.31*
Tavener: Akhmatova Songs
*Varèse: Offrandes
Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir*
Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel
Vaughan Williams: Ten Blake Songs
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
*Warlock: The Curlew
Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.4*
Webern: Five Canons, Op.16
*Wolf: Eichendorff-Lieder
Zemlinsky: 6 Songs after Poems by Maeterlinck, Op.13*


----------



## Guest

When I was living off of these lists in my beginnings, my eyes were definitely first drawn to the bold, unless I was looking for a specific composer. Thus:

Second/Bold:

Berg: An Leukon
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, Op.103
Britten: Nocturne, Op.60
Chausson: Chanson Perpétuelle, Op.37
Dutilleux: Le Temps L'horloge
Fauré: L'Horizon Chimérique, Op.118
Fauré: Mirages, Op.113
Grieg: En Drom, Op.48/6
Ligeti: Mysteries Of The Macabre
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs Et Chantefables
Martinů: Nipponari
Rachmaninoff: Six Songs, Op.38
Ravel: Cinq Melodies Populaires Grecques
Schoenberg: 4 Lieder, Op.2
Schubert: Litanei Auf Das Fest Allerseelen, D343
Stravinsky: Elegy For JFK
Vaughan Williams: Songs Of Travel
Webern: Five Canons, Op.16

Add: 
Stockhausen: Drei Lieder
Webern: Eight Early Songs


----------



## pjang23

Final Vote:
1. Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105
2. Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2
3. Dvorak: Gypsy Melodies, Op.55
4. Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
5. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs

Selby's Vote:
1. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
2. Ives: General William Booth Enters into Heaven
3. Sibelius: Six Runeberg Songs, Op.90


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah, and, ofc:

1. Berg
2. Faure
3. Nystroem
4. Schoenberg
5. Brahms


----------



## pjang23

Honorable mentions: (For now.. still need to think it through - trying to think of good Faure/Hahn singles)

Brahms: 4 Balladen und Romanzen, Op.75
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.94
Brahms: 4 Lieder, Op.96
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.106
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.107
Brahms: Die Schöne Magelone, Op.33
Brahms: Die Mainacht, Op.43/2
Brahms: Von ewiger Liebe, Op.43/1
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op.49/4
Duparc: La vie antérieure
Duparc: Au pays où se fait la guerre
Duparc: Chanson Triste
Faure: Le Jardin Clos, Op.106
Hahn: Chansons grises
Séverac: Le ciel est, par-dessus le toit
Séverac: Ma Poupée Chérie
Strauss: Die heiligen drei Könige aus Morgenland, Op.56/6
Strauss: Ophelia-Lieder, Op.67


----------



## Nereffid

1. Dvořák
2. Ives
3. Vaughan Williams
4. Sibelius
5. Rachmaninoff


----------



## Winterreisender

Sorry, didn't get round to nominating in the last round. I think I have exhausted most of my suggestions anyway.

1) Vaughan Williams
2) Faure
3) Dvorak
4) Brahms
5) Sibelius


----------



## Winterreisender

A few honourable mentions (will add more if I think of some):

Byrd - Ye Sacred Muses
Dowland - Third Booke of Songes
Schubert - Viola, D. 876
Schubert - An den Mond in einer Herbstnacht, D. 614


----------



## Mahlerian

Berg
Brahms
Schoenberg
Ives
Sibelius


----------



## Selby

RVW
Ives
Faure
Berg
Sibelius
Schoenberg


----------



## Trout

Honorable Mentions:

Butterworth: Love Blows as the Wind Blows
Foss: Time Cycle
Martin: Der Cornet
Maw: Scenes and Arias
Novák: Eight Nocturnes, op. 39
Ruggles: Toys
Schoeck: Notturno, op. 47
Schreker: Fünf Gesänge
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D. 965
Schubert: Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D. 300
Shostakovich: Six Poems of Marina Tsvetayeva, op. 143
Shostakovich: Six Romances on Verses by English Poets, op. 62

Seconding:

Duparc: La vie antérieure
Hahn: Chansons grises
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Lutosławski: Les espaces du Sommeil
Mussorgsky: Sunless
Schubert: Der Alpenjäger, D. 588
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarotti, op. 145


----------



## clara s

it was difficult, I liked more than five


Rachmaninoff: Zdes' khorosho
Fauré: Clair de Lune
Berg: Der Wein 
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105 
Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs


----------



## Trout

1. Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
2. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
3. Berg: Der Wein
4. Ives: General William Booth Enters into Heaven
5. Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Rachmaninoff
2. Brahms
3. Ives
4. Sibelius
5. Dvořák


----------



## pjang23

Made my changes/additions. I also switched Faure: Les Berceaux, Op.23/1 to the whole Op.23 since all three songs are excellent.



pjang23 said:


> Honorable mentions:
> Brahms: 4 Lieder, Op.43
> Brahms: 4 Balladen und Romanzen, Op.75
> Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.94
> Brahms: 4 Lieder, Op.96
> Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.106
> Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.107
> Brahms: Die Schöne Magelone, Op.33
> Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op.49/4
> Duparc: La vie antérieure
> Duparc: Chanson Triste
> Fauré: 2 Songs, Op.83
> Fauré: Les Roses d'Ispahan, Op.39/4
> Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op.72
> Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, Op.106
> Hahn: Chansons grises
> Séverac: Le ciel est, par-dessus le toit
> Séverac: Ma Poupée Chérie
> Strauss: Ständchen, Op.17/2
> Strauss: Befreit, Op.39/4
> Strauss: Brentano-Lieder, Op.68


It was very difficult to narrow down..went through tons of Brahms and Fauré.

Couldn't find room for many of his great earlier singles (esp. Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op.8/1).


----------



## pjang23

12 hours to get your votes and honorable mentions in.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sibelius: Six Runeberg Songs, Op.90
Schoenberg: 6 Lieder, Op.3
Berg: Der Wein
Rachmaninoff: Zdes' khorosho
Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2


No further nominations for honourable mention, I have gone to the limits of my experience already.

Thank-you to everyone who has participated for nominating numerous excellent songs I didn't know before. I've only listened to a fraction, but it's been truly ear-opening. (How have I gone through my life without hearing Ives's "General William Booth Enters into Heaven" before - so striking and original).

And - thank-you Pjang23 for presiding and collating nominations and votes.


----------



## pjang23

*TC Top 100 Art Song List*

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Ravel: Shéhérazade
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
11. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
12. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
13. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
14. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
15. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121
16. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
17. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L80 & 104
18. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98
19. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
20. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
21. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
22. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
23. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
24. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
25. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
26. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
27. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
28. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
29. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
30. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op.67
31. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91
32. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
33. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
34. Mahler: Revelge
35. Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas
36. Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson
37. Berg: Altenberg Lieder, Op.4
38. Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op.15
39. Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
40. Stravinsky: Three Japanese Lyrics
41. Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827
42. Messiaen: Harawi
43. Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op.37
44. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.24
45. Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27
46. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
47. Mahler: Urlicht
48. Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op.34/14
49. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit, FP86
50. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
51. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
52. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
53. Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis, L90
54. Britten: Les Illuminations, Op.18
55. Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.3
56. Finzi: Dies Natalis, Op.8
57. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95
58. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
59. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
60. Brahms: Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91
61. Messiaen: Poèmes pour mi
62. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
63. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
64. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D776
65. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
66. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
67. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No.5
68. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
69. Delius: Five Songs from the Norwegian
70. Satie: Je Te Veux
71. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
72. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D714
73. Barber: Dover Beach, Op.3
74. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
75. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op.79
76. Martinů: Magic Nights
77. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, Op.18
78. Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101
79. Beethoven: Adelaide, Op.46
80. Hahn: À Chloris
81. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58
82. Berg: 4 Gesänge, Op.2
83. Schumann: Myrthen, Op.25
84. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
85. Falla: Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G67
86. Mahler: Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht?
87. Alfonso X El Sabio: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia (Cantigas De Santa Maria #100)
88. Fauré: Après un rêve, Op.7/1
89. Poulenc: Le bal masqué, FP60
90. Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace
91. Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2
92. Berg: Der Wein
93. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
94. Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105
95. Ives: General William Booth Enters into Heaven
96. Sibelius: Six Runeberg Songs, Op.90
97. Rachmaninoff: Zdes' khorosho, Op.21/7
98. Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies, Op.55
99. Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
100. Schoenberg: 6 Lieder, Op.3


----------



## Selby

Thanks for all your hard work PJang!!


----------



## pjang23

*Honorable Mentions*

All of these works received at least one nomination during the project, and the pieces in *bold* received votes from at least 2 different members.

*Aho: Chinese Songs*
Alfonso X El Sabio: Quen a Omagen (Cantigas de Santa Maria #353)
Bach: Schemellis Gesangbuch, BWV439-507
*Barber: Hermit Songs, Op.29*
Barber: Sure on this Shining Night, Op.13/3
Beethoven: In questa tomba oscura, WoO133
Beethoven: Seufzer eines Ungeliebten und Gegenliebe, WoO118
*Berg: An Leukon*
Berg: Schliesse mir die Augen beide (1907)
Berg: Schliesse mir die Augen beide (1925)
*Berio: Folk Songs*
Brahms: 4 Balladen und Romanzen, Op.75
Brahms: Die Schöne Magelone, Op.33
Brahms: 4 Lieder, Op.43
Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.85
*Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.86*
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.94
Brahms: 4 Lieder, Op.96
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.106
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.107
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op.49/4
*Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, Op.103*
*Britten: Nocturne, Op.60*
Britten: Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo, Op.22
*Britten: Winter Words, Op.52*
Bruckner: In jener letzten der Nächte, WAB17
Butterworth: Love Blows as the Wind Blows
*Butterworth: Songs from A Shropshire Lad*
Byrd: My Mind To Me A Kingdom Is
Byrd: Ye Sacred Muses
Caccini: Amarilli mia bella
Chabrier: 6 Mélodies (1890)
*Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, Op.37*
Chopin: Polish Songs, Op.74
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
Crumb: Apparition
Debussy: Trois Ballades de François Villon, L126
Delius: Four Old English Lyrics
Delius: Seven songs from the Norwegian
*Dennehy: That the Night Come*
Dowland: Third Booke of Songes
Duparc: Chanson Triste
*Duparc: La vie antérieure
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage*
Duparc: Phidylé
*Dutilleux: Le temps l'horloge*
Dvořák: Love Songs, Op.83
Eisler: Über den Selbstmord
Elgar: Twilight, Op.59/6
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, Op.106
Fauré: Les Roses d'Ispahan, Op.39/4
*Fauré: L'Horizon Chimérique, Op.118
Fauré: Mirages, Op.113*
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op.72
Fauré: 3 Songs, Op.23
Fauré: 2 Songs, Op.83
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, Op.14
*Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, Op.18*
Foss: Song of Songs
Foss: Time Cycle
Golijov: Ayre
*Golijov: Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra
Grieg: En Drøm, Op.48/6*
Grieg: Solveig's Song
Griffes: Five Poems of Ancient China and Japan, Op.10
*Hahn: Chansons grises
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes*
Harbison: Mirabai Songs
*Hindemith: Das Marienleben, Op.27*
Hindemith: Des Todes Tod, Op.23a
*Ireland: Sea Fever*
Ives: Tom Sails Away
Johnson: Two songs from The Tempest
Koechlin: 4 Poèmes d'Edmond Haraucourt, Op.7
Koechlin: Poèmes d'Automne, Op.13
Lang: Death Speaks
Leifs: Memorial Songs On The Death Of Jónas Hallgrímsson
Lieberson: Rilke Songs
*Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel*
Loewe: 3 Balladen, Op.1
*Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
Lutoslawski: Les Espaces Du Sommeil*
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
*Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21*
Mahler: Aus! Aus!
*Mahler: Das himmlische Leben
Mahler: Das irdische Leben
Mahler: Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt*
Martin: Der Cornet
*Martinů: Nipponari
Massenet: Élégie*
Maw: Scenes and Arias
*Mendelssohn: 6 Gesänge, Op.34*
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
Monteverdi: Zefiro Torna
Mozart: An die Freude, K53
*Mozart: Sehnsucht nach dem Frühling, K596
Mussorgsky: Sunless
Mussorgsky: The Nursery
Nørgård: Seadrift*
Nørgård: Songs from Evening Land
Novák: Eight Nocturnes, Op.39
Nyman: Six Celan Songs
*Palomo: Cantos del alma*
Palomo: Mi jardín solitario
Panufnik, R: Beastly Tales
*Poulenc: Métamorphoses, FP121
Purcell: Music for a While
Rachmaninoff: A Dream, Op. 8/5*
Rachmaninoff: Migrant Wind, Op.34/4
*Rachmaninoff: Six Songs, Op.38*
Rachmaninoff: Spring Waters, Op.14/11
*Ravel: Cinq mélodies populaires grecques*
Ravel: Don Quichotte à Dulcinée
*Ravel: Histoires naturelles*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Traum in einer Sommernacht
*Rodrigo: Tres Canciones Españolas*
Rorem: Early in the Morning
Roth: Songs in Time of War
Ruggles: Toys
Saariaho: Leino Songs
Satie: La diva de l'Empire
Satie: Ludions
Satie: Trois mélodies de 1916
Schoeck: Elegie, Op.36
Schoeck: Notturno, Op.47
Schoenberg: 2 Gesänge, Op.1
*Schoenberg: 4 Lieder, Op.2
Schoenberg: 4 Orchesterlieder, Op.22*
Schreker: 5 Gesänge
*Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D877*
Schubert: An den Mond in einer Herbstnacht, D614
Schubert: An Silvia, D891
*Schubert: Der Alpenjäger, D588*
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965
Schubert: Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D300
Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764
Schubert: Der Schiffer, D536
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D771
*Schubert: Die Forelle, D550*
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III "Ave Maria", D839
Schubert: Ganymed, D544
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
*Schubert: Im Frühling, D882*
Schubert: Liebhaber in allen Gestalten, D558
*Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343*
Schubert: Meeresstille, D216
Schubert: Viola, D786
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied I, D224
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied II, D768
Schubert: Willkommen und Abschied, D767
Schumann, C: Sechs Lieder aus Jucunde, Op.23
Schumann: Belsazar, Op.57
Schumann: Kerner-Lieder, Op.35
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge aus 'Wilhelm Meister', Op.98a
*Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, Op.74*
Séverac: À l'aube dans la montagne
Séverac: Le ciel est, par-dessus le toit
Séverac: Ma Poupée Chérie
*Shostakovich: Seven Romances on Verses by Alexander Blok, Op.127*
Shostakovich: Six Poems of Marina Tsvetayeva, Op.143
Shostakovich: Six Romances on Verses by English Poets, Op.62
*Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti, Op.145*
Sibelius: Seven Songs, Op.17
*Silvestrov: Silent Songs*
Stockhausen: 3 Lieder
*Strauss: 8 Gedichte aus Letzte Blätter, Op.10*
Strauss: Befreit, Op.39/4
Strauss: Brentano-Lieder, Op.68
Strauss: Ständchen, Op.17/2
*Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1
Stravinsky: Elegy for JFK*
Stravinsky: Pribaoutki
Sviridov: Russia Cast Adrift
Szymanowski: Long Songs of Hafiz, Op.26
*Szymanowski: Songs of the Fairy-Tale Princess, Op.31*
Tavener: Akhmatova Songs
*Varèse: Offrandes
Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel*
Vaughan Williams: Ten Blake Songs
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
*Warlock: The Curlew
Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.4*
Webern: Eight Early Songs
*Webern: Five Canons, Op.16
Wolf: Eichendorff-Lieder
Zemlinsky: 6 Songs after Poems by Maeterlinck, Op.13*

*Big thanks to all of our participants:* arcaneholocaust, Art Rock, Bulldog, berghansson, clara s, MagneticGhost, Mahlerian, Nereffid, pjang23, Resurrexit, science, Selby, SilenceIsGolden, tdc, Trout, TurnaboutVox, Winterreisender


----------



## pjang23

*Breakdown by composer: (Ties broken by lowest average rank)*

1. Schubert - 10 (Avg. 37.5)
2. Mahler - 8 (Avg. 32.4)
3. Schumann - 5 (Avg. 36.8)
4. Fauré - 5 (Avg. 67.2)
5. Debussy - 4 (Avg. 45)
6. Wolf - 4 (Avg. 47)
7. Brahms - 4 (Avg. 49.5)
8. Berg - 4 (Avg. 62.5)
9. Ravel - 3 (Avg. 30.7)
10. Schoenberg - 3 (Avg. 50)
11. Dowland - 3 (Avg. 55.7)
12. Poulenc - 3 (Avg. 72)
13. Strauss - 2 (Avg. 24)
14. Britten - 2 (Avg. 34)
15. Barber - 2 (Avg. 41)
16. Beethoven - 2 (Avg. 48.5)
17. Messiaen - 2 (Avg. 51.5)
18. Vaughan Williams - 2 (Avg. 53)
19. Falla - 2 (Avg. 60)
20. Sibelius - 2 (Avg. 60.5)
21. Rachmaninoff - 2 (Avg. 72.5)
22. Berlioz - 1 (Avg. 11)
23. Boulez - 1 (Avg. 22)
24. Grieg - 1 (Avg. 30)
25. Wagner - 1 (Avg. 31)
26. Copland - 1 (Avg. 36)
27. Stravinsky - 1 (Avg. 40)
28. Elgar - 1 (Avg. 43)
29. Mussorgsky - 1 (Avg. 46)
30. Canteloube - 1 (Avg. 52)
31. Webern - 1 (Avg. 55)
32. Finzi - 1 (Avg. 56)
33. Janáček - 1 (Avg. 59)
34. Chausson - 1 (Avg. 62)
35. Lieberson - 1 (Avg. 63)
36. Machaut - 1 (Avg. 66)
37. Villa-Lobos - 1 (Avg. 67)
38. Delius - 1 (Avg. 69)
39. Satie - 1 (Avg. 70)
40. Shostakovich - 1 (Avg. 75)
41. Martinů - 1 (Avg. 76)
42. Zemlinsky - 1 (Avg. 77)
43. Hahn - 1 (Avg. 80)
44. Alfonso X El Sabio - 1 (Avg. 87)
45. Ives - 1 (Avg. 95)
46. Dvořák - 1 (Avg. 98)
47. Nystroem - 1 (Avg. 99)


----------



## pjang23

And that wraps up another project! :cheers:

It was quite a challenging project, covering such a vast repertoire, but it was also one of the most interesting that I've taken part of at TC and it could not have been pulled off without everyone's persistent participation - especially as it got more difficult towards the end. Thanks again for all of your contributions! I've learned and discovered a lot of new works and look forward to going through everyone's nominations.

It was a pleasure to facilitate this project and I hope this helps you all in your exploration of art song. :tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid

And :tiphat: to you too, pjang23.

This and the chamber duos project were a great learning & listening experience.


----------



## mmsbls

A big thank you to pjang23 for facilitating this list and to all who participated.

The list has been posted to the thread, Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists.


----------



## clara s

despite to what some people said in the beginning about the success of this thread,

it is finally a very decent, very high level list, covering most tastes and preferences.

congratulations to pjang23 for his good work and to all the people participating.

Also thanks to mmsbls and TC for adding this list to the top recommended lists of the site


----------

